# September 2014 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 30th September 2014 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
Magicbaby , ICSI , 1st Sept , 
RuthG , IVF , 3rd Sept , 
Cloclo15 , ICSI , 3rd Sept , 
May2012 , IUI , 4th Sept , 
KEH , IUI , 4th Sept , 
Joshie , ICSI , 4th Sept , 
Daisychain79 , , 5th Sept , 
Dreamer14 , FET , 7th Sept , 
Luke's mummy , ICSI , 8th Sept , 
Divas212 , IUI , 10th Sept , 
Crazyhorse ,IVF , 10th Sept , 
Paws18 , IUI , 11th Sept , 
Zest42day , FET , 11th Sept , 
Pagey j , ICSI , 11th Sept , 
Daisy44 , FET , 15th Sept , 
Only1vicsta , ICSI , 15th Sept , 
Boom , ICSI , 19th Sept , 
Green queen , IVF , 19th Sept , 
Shinny happy girl , IVF , 20th Sept , 
Cornishfairy , IUI , 21st Sept , 
Samandy , , 22nd Sept , 
Princesslil , IUI , 25th Sept , 
Ann05 , ICSI , 26th Sept , 
Venus36 , FET , 29th Sept , 
Dojiejo , IUI , 30th Sept , 
aussiebub , IVF , , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## may2012

Please could you add myself & my partner to the list;
- May2012
- 2nd attempt of IUI but 1st attempt using Clomid & trigger shot
- IUI booked tomorrow so testing 4th Sept

Many thanks


----------



## KEH

Hiya!

And me please- we had stimulated IUI yesterday (19th September) and will be symptom spotting (Gaghhhhh!) right the way through until 4th September when we'll be testing.

Thanks Sharry and all the very best to everyone xx


----------



## Magicbaby

Wasnt gonna join the 2ww but here goes.......... I cant promise i will post much 
This is our second go an will be our last so as they say its now or never    

Sharry plz add me otd is 1st sept an we had icsi

Good luck to all testing in september


----------



## ForeverBlue

Hello, could you please add me! Had IVF, OTD 3rd September. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Cloclo15

Hi,

We had ICSI and our OTD is 3rd September. Not sure if I'll be on here all the time, depends what my head can take!


----------



## Daisychain79

Hi ladies..

After a lap and a complete bust of a cycle in July, I'm in my 2ww yet again.. Even though the waiting is the worst, I'm so happy that at least this month it looks like I ovulated so I'm in with a chance!

*Sharry*, could you add me to the homepage please? OTD 5 September.

Baby dust to everyone - I hope this board has a many BFP's as August!

xxx


----------



## joshie

Hi, Please can I be added.  I have had ICSI and OTD 4th Sept.

So, I am 2dp5dt and going insane already!!!!  I am finding myself wishing the time away!  How is evryone else getting on?  I am finding myself trying to sympton spot which is stupid when I only had et a couple of days ago! xxx


----------



## Kasvar

Hey ladies

Please can I join you guys.  Just had my 3rd IUI today so am in the dreaded 2ww again.  Hoping it's third time lucky.  Sharry please add me to the front page - OTD 8th Sept.  

Hope everyone is doing ok and not going too mad!
Fingers crossed for a positive result for us all.


----------



## Cloclo15

Forgot to say above - can I be added for 3rd Sept?


----------



## Harper14

Hi ladies,

Can I please join, I had a 3 day transfer of a 9 cell yesterday. We appear to have had a distasterous cycle in comparison to last time (5 blasts but bfn) this time only one little survivor which is back inside on day 3.

I'm trying to stay as positive as possible 

Congrats to all the bfp and hugs for all the bfn it's such an unpredictable difficult journey. Looking forward to having some support on the torture that is the 2ww

X


----------



## Degas

Hello, thought I'd join in. I had a 3 day embryo transfer on Sunday 24th August, I have been told not to test before 10th Sept.....but that seems like a VERY long wait. 

I am not really expecting this to work, I have lots of autoimmune issues and health problems. So far I am feeling pretty neutral about the whole thing, almost like the IVF never happened - maybe that's just me burying my head in the sand?


----------



## Harper14

Degas I'm the same as you I've had such a disastrous cycle that I have no expectation I'm also being treated for immunes clexane & prednisolone but started with sure throat yesterday which I understand is not a good sign

Fingers crossed we are both surprised x


----------



## Degas

Yes Harper14, lets hope so! I woke up the day after transfer with a very slightly sore throat and a bit sniffly and am still the same now. I told myself it was too soon for an immune response. It's a good thing you are on steroid and clexane though, so try and trust in that a little x


----------



## Dreamer14

Hi Sharry can I please be added.

IVF FET natural cycle, OTD 7th September.

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Magicbaby

Goin mad atm
Over half way thru an its gettin harder an harder
I had a complete meltdown yesterday balled my eyes out most of the afternoon an evenin 
Im lettin everyone down esp my dh he so deserves to be a daddy it breaks my heart seein him around kids hes a natural
Today has been better but still being negative i cant aeem to shake the negativity off 
I have no symtoms an thats thr problem i think!!! At 8dp3dt i would of thought i shud have some signs 
Hope u all are copin better than me x


----------



## Cloclo15

Hi ladies, welcome to the 2 weeks of insanity! I'm only 4dp5dt and already going crazy. Harper, why is it a problem if you have a sore throat? I had one on day of ET - I never knew that was an issue


----------



## Harper14

Cloclo - I have suspected immune issues and apparently there is a link between sore throat/cold around the time of embryo transfer which is not a good sign as it means you nk cells are raised, but like degas says it normally happens around implantation and not ET so i am hoping its just I am run down and picked up a slight cold feel a little better today I have been taking honey & lemon and getting rest. At least you are 4dp5dt I am only 2dp3dt ha ha got ages to go my clinic OTD is not until 11th september as much as I am not going t test early there is no way I will last until then.

Degas - are you on baby aspirin? I have a feeling that i should be taking it and completely forgot and now my consultant is not available, I know i took it up until EC but then I can't remember whether i was to start it after transfer and now panicking don't want to take if it causes harm but also don't want to not incase i should be if that makes sense?

magic - don


----------



## Divas212

Hi can you please add me too, 5th iui on Friday 22/8 OTD 10/09...... Fingers crossed, good luck everyone x


----------



## Cloclo15

Oh that's interesting Harper. I am not sure if I have immune issues - I have a DS from first ICSI cycle but did have failed implantation on last cycle. What makes them suspect it? Does the implantation cause the cold or is it just not good to have a cold at that time?


----------



## Harper14

Well I've not been diagnosed as such with immune issues but given I've had miscarriages then a natural child then a failed cycle of a perfect blast they are thinking that it must be implantation (I also have endometriosis) so in order to try and treat it I've been prescribed steroids and clexane but it really depends on the outcome as to whether it's helped - fingers crossed. I wouldn't worry though not everyone has immune issues and a lot of doctors are still sceptical but I really do believe that I have immune issues. Hope this all makes sense.

I think it's just if your body has raised nk cells then it will show as cold and sore throat around time of implantation but again it's very controversial 

Magic sorry just realised it didn't send my whole post I had said please don't be too hard on yourself you are doing all you can and in terms of the no symptoms I would look at that positively when I had my last cycle I had lots of symptoms cramp, nausea etc and it was bfn you read so many times that no symptoms are a good sign and I'm sure it will be for you. Not long To go for you try and stay positive. When is otd? 

X


----------



## paws18

Hi Everyone 😊
Sharry - Please can you add me to front page 

Had DIUI today 27/8/14 OTD 11/9/14

Well this is our 2nd attempt for a sibling 
1st cycle was a BFN was a slow responded now doing a back to back cycle and was a much quicker cycle with a better response. 


Good luck to everyone hope we can all support each other thought this dreaded 2WW. 

I have been on baby asprin and was advised to take right up to treatment day miss treatment day then restart next day and continue thereafter. 

Take care 
Paws 😄😘


----------



## zest42day

Hi,


Please could you add me?

FET
OTD  11TH September

Thank you.

Good luck to everyone.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## joshie

Hi, so insomnia has seemed to return and I'm laying awake worrying about the no symptons!!! Have just been thinking back to my ds pregnancy and in sure at this point I had sore boobs. I remember a couple of days before otd they stopped hurting snd I sobbed my heart out. I just don't feel any different at all. Otd is a week today so I know it's silly but I wanting to look for symptons??!!!!!!! Silly I know! I'm sure 5dp5dt is too early to have symptons anyway My clinic also test quite late (well compared to my first one which would of been Tuesday). I know it's silly but I feel in the 2ww what else can we do??!!! Hopefully it's not just me going mad by myself!!!

Had a few distractions which has been nice but you soon come back to earth with a bump and remember what you are going through!!! I worry about every step I make, is it going to cause any harm etc I have to keep telling myself that a natural pregnancy happens when they get on normally.

Sorry about being so down. I'm praying for sore boobs!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Harper14

Joshie - sorry you are feeling down it's such a difficult two weeks but I really wouldn't worry about no symptoms as I've said above last time I had all the symptoms and it was bfn I actually think you read more on here about ladies with no symptoms ego then get bfp so just try and keep busy until otd and positive 

Xx


----------



## Cloclo15

I think symptoms come and go Joshie - I didn't have sore boobs yesterday after having them the day before, but they do feel a bit sore this morning!


----------



## Degas

Harper, yes I am taking aspirin along with fish oils and selenium as I have thyroid antibodies too. My doctors don't believe in immune problems associated with implantation, so I have just done my own research and decided to at least do something to try and help. If this cycle is unsuccessful I will be moving to a private clinic for immune support. 

I am not feeling anything yet, but it is way too soon for me. I only had the transfer on Sunday. I'm going to try and not look for signs though......easier said than done though hey?


----------



## Pegaroo

Hi All

2ww starts today. 2 blasts and 1 morula returned to me today (day 5 transfer). Decided to transfer everyone who made it though screening as they are a team and might just encourage each other to stay put!

Testing 11.9.14.


----------



## aussiebub

Hi ladies
Would love to join the list. I had 5 day transfer on 26th aug. Haven't had a single symptom till this morning. Feels like af on the way. Other than that trying my best to not give it much thought but not succeeding with that all  
Sending all of us sep 2ww ladies bucket loads of baby dust


----------



## Magicbaby

So i caved this mornin an tested with a bfn 10dp3dt
Havent told dh as it will break his heart as it is mine but im hopin theres still tine for a miricle but af cramps r goin up a notch so i think this is our result  

Good luck to all u other testers this month xx


----------



## Cloclo15

I'm sorry Magicbaby, but could it still be too early? When is your OTD?

Sharry, you still haven't added me for the 3rd Sept, do I need to PM to do this?

I have had spotting today. Blood streak in mucus yesterday (brown) and then about a 50p worth so spotting today, also brown. Trying to stay positive because I had this with DS, but on the Saturday so this is earlier. My friend also got spotting before her BFP. However, it is also similar to the start of AF, and due to short luteal phase I would have started yesterday in a natural cycle (though I know this is nothing like a natural cycle). This 2WW is so difficult, especially with this happening


----------



## Magicbaby

Otd is monday 1st 
I have bloods to do that mornin instead of hpt an its quite a round trip to the clinic which i am dreadin


----------



## Harper14

Magic I'm sure it's still too early I know lots of woman get bfp this early but more don't so try not to get too down and retest after the weekend and it may be a different result

I am having a negative day too not got any symptoms at all even though implantation should be around now I'm 4dp3dt  going to try and keep busy this weekend try not to think about it 

Hope everyone else is ok 

X


----------



## Kasvar

Hi ladies

I'm on 4dpiui - doing lots of meditation and trying to relax before work (school) starts next Wednesday.  Trying to do lots of positive thinking and visualisations.  Magicbaby - please stay positive, there's a reason we have an OTD and are supposed to wait until then (easier said than done I know).  Just think positive and good luck for Monday


----------



## Lovelypup

Hello 

My otd is Monday. Tomorrow I will be 7dp5dt. I am thinking of testing tomorrow. I want to get it over with before I go back to work. What do people think? Is it better to just wait? On the otd I take it you have to wait for them to test the blood and you phone them in the afternoon rather than finding out there and then? X


----------



## Bumble Bus

I know it's SO hard but try not to test tomorrow... if it is negative it won't be definitive so you will need to wait til Monday anyway before you stop your progesterone and you will have a tortuous weekend anyway.

Test once on OTD and get one answer would be my advice.

Also, I always do a blood test with the clinic but also test that morning at home with a pee stick so I have a pretty good heads up before I get the call from the clinic and am prepared so you could do that.

Good luck     x


----------



## Cloudy

I am the OTD police - it's OTD for a reason and no good comes from early testing  

However - At my clinic it's just a urine test, and if it's a BFN they ask you to retest 3 days later. Because of that I actually test later than my OTD. I found my first BFN really hard so I would rather only see one per cycle.

I have to be honest, if I was in your position and had a blood test (if that's what you have) then I would probably do a wee test before I went like Bumble Bus mentions.

Good luck whatever you decide  

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer14

Hello lovelypup,

My personal advice is not to test early (easier said than done I know!) however for my first fresh ivf cycle I tested from 7dp5dt and got BFPs I then bled a few days later and ended up having a CP. It devastated me and 4 months later I still don't think I've fully recovered from it.

I do agree with the others though - as your OTD test is done taking bloods, I'd take a HPT so you are prepared for the results 

Good luck!


----------



## Lovelypup

Thanks for your advice.   Unfortunately I couldn't help myself! I tested this morning and got a very faint positive! Hopefully this will get darker tomorrow (bought another two tests!) and then it's the official test on Monday. I'm not getting my hopes up yet though as I realise it's very early days and also it is very faint. Exciting though       xx


----------



## Cloclo15

I have a feeling my AF is coming. Had more brown spotting this afternoon with little dark brown bits in. Feeling really down, this was the best blastocyst grade we have had transferred and doesn't seem to have implanted


----------



## Dreamer14

Lol lovelypup!! It is easier said than done though so good luck I hope the lines get nice and dark for you 

When is your OTD cloclo15 try not to be too dispondent it ain't over til it's over! Hang in there xx

AFM starting to freak out as I feel like I do before AF and I'm concerned as even tho OTD is not until 7th, my period is due between 4-6th so I feel like I am on track for AF and this cycle has failed also. I have slight cramps, backache since 2dp5dt and (tmi) discharge similar to what I get before AF. I'm gutted and Dreading telling DH as  I feel my body is the one letting us down   


Please send some positive vibes my way x


----------



## joshie

Dreamer, I know this is a lot easier said than done but try not to worry. Many people with bfps have said they really felt that their af was on it's way. Try and keep positive.

As I've said a lot easier said than done I'm really worried as I seem to feel normal, nothing different and really worried it hasnt worked. I feel like I'm convincing myself of symptons! Every twinge in my stomach, if I get hot in bed I'm thinking it's a night sweat, constantly touching my boobs, if I feel slightly sick etc etc!!!! It turns you into a mad woman!!!! Otd is Thursday, part of me would rather not know and carry on my world of pupo if that doesn't sound to silly. I'm now 8dp5dt..... I remember reading somewhere that the numbers need to add up to 14 so maybe as of tomorrow? Going to be good though as got my first day back at school Wednesday then off till Tuesday (only work 2 days) so don't want to go in sad. Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer14

Thank you joshie!

The tww really is a nightmare. I'm thinking back to my first cycle in March and I found it so much easier. I think it was the naievity as I was (foolishly) confident it would work so every twinge etc I felt then was a positive to me lol.

This time round after having a CP and understanding there is a real chance it may not work has me more worked up I think! We are going to Leeds castle today and I'm hoping it's the distraction I need. This time next week we will know one way or the other and you are right let's try and enjoy being PUPO.

Here's to a great week for us all resulting in lovely strong BFPs

Xx


----------



## KEH

Dreamer14: you couldn't be more correct when you say the 2ww is an absolute nightmare! I hope you manage to have a lovely relaxing day out at Leeds Castle, the sun seems to have returned (yay!) and I hope its a great distraction. I'm hopeless at being distracted at the minute- I was trying to watch some telly last night but kept picking up my phone/ipad to google various symptoms! Gagh!!

Joshie: I do hope that the lack of symptoms are a super positive sign for you- my understanding is that each woman varies so much and while some women experience lots of symptoms, others none whatsoever. I know what you mean about not being sad at work- my AF is due usually at Day 27 (this Wednesday) and I'm worried it may start at work if this cycle hasn't work and I'll be really upset. 

Thank you everyone for your advice and thoughts about not testing early- I'm 12dpIUI today and was tempted to test (the clinic suggests not to test until 16dpIUI- Thursday). My DH says to follow the clinic's advice (he's a good boy   ) so will wait it out a bit longer.

Crossing fingers for everyone yet to test   and big congratulations   to those who have their BPF this month xx


----------



## Blossomhoney

Hello Ladies, I hope you all are coping ok as I know how stressful it is to be in 2ww. I had 10 eggs retrieved, 7 fertilised with ICSI and 2 were worth transferring. Unfortunately, we had no good embryos left for freezing  . I had my ET done on 24/08  and had one blastocyst and one morula put back and will be testing on 04/09 using HPT. I am on 7dp5dt and I just wanted to share my symptoms and know if anyone else also felt the same? My side effects during the down reg and stimms were a nightmare and now during the 2ww is not that great either. I started with a sharp stabbing twinge which made me jump on the left side of my uterus the day after the transfer and then felt pulling twinges for the next two days on the right side. After that  I have been feeling pains all over my pelvic region, lower back and twinges in my nipples. For the past 3 days I am constantly feeling period like cramps which are worse when I lay down. So I have been having nights where I have only slept for a few hours and then spent the rest of the night tossing and turning trying to find a comfortable position. I get hot and then cold. I am constipated, gassy and don't even ask me about the bloat! It's starts from my lower abdomen and ends just below the chest and my stomach feels so hard. I look atleast 4-5 months pregnant. I am so uncomfortable and in pain. Now I don't know if these symptoms are due to OHSS, progesterone pressaries, pregnancy or impending AF  . And yes, I took HPT yesterday which was 6dp5dt and it was BFN. I know it could be a bit early to test but some ladies have done the test at that stage and got a positive result. So I really don't know what's happening. It seems my bloating has increased recently and I feel dizzy when I get up. Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## joshie

Hi blossom honey, it's too early to test! I'm a day ahead of you 8dp5dt and I'm not testing till Thursday (ok had a emotional moment before when I thought sod it in going to test but stopped myself!). I've read somewhere in the past that your numbers need to add up to 14 and you were only 11 yesterday so far too early. This 2ww drives us even more insane!!! Xxx


----------



## Blossomhoney

Hi joshie, thanks for the reply and yes, tell me about it! I have been going slightly mad reading about every symptom I have been feeling on the internet  . I was told to test 16 days after egg collection, so that would bring me to Thursday as well . Have you had any similar symptoms like mine? My cramps (worse than PMS) and bloat are driving me nuts!


----------



## Cloclo15

Blossomhoney, this sounds like OHSS (mild). I had it on my first cycle. Drink loads and loads of water, milkshake, lucozade etc. You need to keep your fluids up. Don't worry about the test, it could still be a BFP


----------



## joshie

Hi blossom honey, no, no symptons. I don't usually get period pains so can't relate to the ladies who have had them.  I just feel pretty messed up emotionally and constantly struggling with negativity that it's not worked. Petrified of seeing another bfn. With my ds I had no symptons, sore boobs for a few days then they disappeared a couple of days before otd. Put that dons now to the meds I was on. My new thing in telling myself now is the majority of women's first sign was their missed period and not usually pregnancy signs On my failed cycle I had a few cramps which I had from ec but this time ec seemed to run smoothly snd no cramps. I do get some twinges in my c section scar but I get them regulary so prob nothing to do with the treatment! Who knows!!!! Please god let it work for us all xxxx


----------



## Harper14

Joshie I am the exact same not one symptom except sore boobs due to the pessaries but even that seems to be easing I am trying to be really positive but struggling. Keep hoping to see slight implantation spotting each time I go to the toilet but nothing!! 

I am only 6dp3dt so I've still got a while to go 

Ahhh 

X


----------



## Kasvar

Harper - I know the feeling.  I'm exactly the same as you - not really symptoms, boobs sometimes sore but again probably due to the pessaries.  Haven't had any major twinges or anything.  Am trying to do lots of positive thinking but it's hard to keep it up all the time.  I'm 6dpiui so nearly at the halfway mark.  EEK!!!


----------



## Kasvar

Sharry could you also add me to the front page please - IUI - OTD 8th Sept.  Thanks


----------



## CrazyHorse

Hi, Sharry, could you add me to the front page? I had two Day 3 embryos transferred 30th August, and my OTD is 10th September.

I'm well aware that this is all still likely to end in tears, but I am super happy right now about being PUPO for the first time ever. I didn't really expect to get this far with my own eggs, so being here feels like a huge victory.

Hi, ladies!

ETA: We did traditional IVF, no ICSI.


----------



## Blossomhoney

Hi Cloclo15, thankyou. I also do think it is OHSS coming back which had subsided for a bit in between. I should start taking electrolytes/lucozade.  I have fluids but think it might not be enough. So will work on that. Like all of us here, I am hoping for a BFP so fingers crossed!    Thursday can't come quick enough...

Hello joshie, you should try not to worry about it. I know...hard to follow than say...but I also do understand where you are coming from. I am the same. Can't wait to know whether it's a yes or a no so I can get on with my life. Symptoms or no symptoms, there is no surety that it will result or not result into pregnancy. I know so many women including my mum (she had 3 kids!) who didn't have any symptoms at all. So don't worry. It might still work for you . I am a 100% positive thinker but this treatment has left even me in limbo. But I just think, whatever happens will happen for the good (I am sure there is a good reason for it) and it won't be the end of the world if it's a BFN. So we all need to hang in there until it's time to test (Should have told myself that when I did my test yesterday, lol). And you never know, it could just be BFP!


----------



## Divas212

I'm the opposite, having lots of twinges that are very similar to the last time, really worried we are getting our hopes up too much. The 2ww is flying by for us, so scared of testing tho.....keep trying to tell myself it's just the progesterone causing the twinges but it's in the one spot....oh it drives me mad the is it symptoms is it not....urgh. We are testing on Saturday so we'll know then, fingers crossed for everyone x


----------



## KEH

Divas212 - I know EXACTLY what you mean about being desperately wondering if the symptoms are progesterone related, PMT or   BFP related. I wrote on a different post that I wish a thermometer type instrument could be invented to easily tell the difference at this stage. The manufacturer would make a fortune!  I too have twinges/tugging/pulling intermittently either side- trying not to read too much into it (ha! Impossible!!) as I previously have had such symptoms during natural ttc 2ww. All the very best, hope the next six days are ok and good luck to everyone! X


----------



## Harper14

Morning ladies 

I has some twinges all on my left hand last night life af pains but then it's stopped this morning so not sure if it's pessaries related also my boobs don't seem as sore anymore ahhh this week will be torture!!

X


----------



## KEH

Hello everyone,

Just a quick post as on my way to work but had some spotting this morning (after, very sorry TMI, opening my bowels)- really disappointed but hoping to remain a little hopeful, it's day 13 post IUI today but naturally, I tend to have some spotting before AF arrives so it's a little disheartening. 

I'll have to see what the next few days bring x


----------



## Dreamer14

Hello ladies how are we coping? Seems we're all on a bit of a downer at the moment  I hope you have all begun to feel a bit  more positive again!

Magicbaby thinking of you - how did you get on today?

AFM I had a nice day at Leeds castle yesterday and mostly managed to 'forget' about the tww although seeing families with young kids yesterday did make me feel a tad wistful - would so love a little one of our own to take on trips etc 

I'm now 5dp5dt and I really do feel like I'm out of the game this go  I think AF would be due this Thursday and I feel exactly like I do beforehand. Starting to get pre AF cramps and earlier at work I thought it had arrived. This reminds me of my last cycle where it kept feeling like something was going on 'down there' so I'd run to the loo to check! Last time round I started bleeding before OTD and I think the same is going to happen again  I haven't really had any symptoms either. The odd twinge/ feeling like I've got a stitch in my tummy, heartburn 1dp5dt and I've had a headache everyday since ET. The headache I'm sure is caused by the stress of all of this and to be honest I've always 'felt' symptoms on negative cycles so I'm not putting any hope that the twinges and heartburn mean anything!

It's crazy the time between ET and OTD was longer on my fresh cycle but the tww this time round seems a lot harder to cope with and is dragging so much!

I hope you're all doing/coping better than me lol sending positivity your way xxx


----------



## Harper14

Dreamer I am the exact same as you today 7dp3dt and today is the hardest day I feel so desperate to know if it's worked either way. I promised myself I wouldn't test early so I'm going to try and hold out until Friday not sure if I can last that long.

I've had no symptoms had af type pains on my left hand side for around an hour last night but nothing today my af isn't due until after it's so the only way for me to know is by testing which I'm scared to do

Ahh why can't the 2ww be over

X


----------



## Blossomhoney

Hello ladies, sending love to all who are a bit stressed and feeling low. 
Thought I should update on my new development. Like I mentioned yesterday about my symptoms, they got really worse last night where I couldn't sleep at all. Only after taking paracetamol did the pain ease a little. So I called up my clinic first thing this morning and they asked me to come in later today for blood test, blood pressure, scans etc. The scan did show I am suffering from mild OHSS and the doctor said that me feeling unwell is probably due to pregnancy. I don't want to get my hopes up until I take the test. It could go either way but I am staying positive now. 
I asked him about liquids and diet etc., and he said that I shouldn't take more than 2lt of water per day and electrolytes won't help that much. Contrary to what I have been thinking. Nevertheless I will follow his advice. He also asked me to eat small portioned frequent meals rather than 2 big ones. And yes, protein is recommended for OHSS.
Also, Ladies with OHSS should sleep with their head a bit propped up as it keeps the fluids down. They wouldn't test my blood for pregnancy but would for liver function, blood count, etc etc. Results will come later this evening I guess. 

My heart goes out to everyone in our situation. God bless xxx


----------



## Daisy44

Hiya ladies, please can I join you I'm just at the start of the dreaded 2ww, had 2 embryos transferred today were doing a frozen cycle after the first fresh one failed in May, feel so lucky to have got this far, it was awful waiting to see if they survived the thaw this morning as we only had 2, good luck to everyone else testing in September , my test date is 15 th  x


----------



## Magicbaby

All over   
Bfn


----------



## Daisy44

So sorry magicbaby


----------



## Blossomhoney

Aww magic baby, so sorry to hear that    

By any chance could it still be early to test?


----------



## Harper14

magic I am so sorry this journey is so cruel and unpredictable and you never know if it will work or not

wishing you every luck with what ever you decide to do next take some time for your self x x


----------



## Dreamer14

So sorry to hear your news Magicbaby   xxx


----------



## joshie

So sorry magic baby x


----------



## KEH

Oh magic baby, I'm sorry, sending big   X


----------



## zest42day

for magic baby

Blossom honey - hope it is good news.

Zest


----------



## CrazyHorse

Sending you my sympathies, Magicbaby.    

AFM, I have a UTI that started up the day after transfer (Sunday). Got amoxicillin from the GP today and she sent a urine sample off to the lab to make sure the bacteria are susceptible to that antibiotic.


----------



## Laura79

Hi all, 

Just had a read through and so sorry for you magicbaby 

Can I please be added too, I had 2x day 5 blastocyst transferred today and OTD 13th September. This is my 5th FET so dreading the 2ww again.

Wishing everyone the best of luck and fingers crossed for sticky embryos xx


----------



## Harper14

Should I be worried ladies??

Had sore boobs since starting the pessaries but it's stopped tonight and I'm now thinking that's a bad sign 

Xx


----------



## Kasvar

I'm so sorry magicbaby


----------



## Blossomhoney

Thankyou zest42day! I'm not thinking too much about it. Just trying to cope with OHSS for now. Found ivf the hardest thing I had to do in my life so hats off to everyone who have done more than one cycle! 

Harper14, I had sore boobs only for a day and some tingling sensation in nipples for another 2-3 days and now everything related upstairs is stopped or is very occasional. So don't lose your hopes just yet


----------



## CrazyHorse

Harper14, I think it may just be your body adjusting to higher progesterone. This cycle and last I had sore nipples for the first 3 days or so of progesterone pessaries, and then it went away. I wouldn't worry. xx


----------



## MrsMock

Hi ladies can I join you? I'm 2d5dt and going out of my mind! Otd is 10th sept.

Blossomhoney my symptoms have been as you describe and I think ive got mild ohss. I upped my fluids and my symptoms seemed to geta lot better. Its amazing how in a few hours things can change.  I feel so different compared to my previous sucessful cycle but I'm trying not to read too much into it and putting the soreness and pains down to the ohss.  I never reacted that badly to the cyclogest before but this time its horrific. I'm hoping another 24 hours and I'll start to feel human.

Magicbaby sending you a big hug.


----------



## Cloclo15

Magicbaby, so sorry to hear your news x


----------



## paws18

Magic baby 😘 so sad for you 


AFM feeling bloated and nauseated probably the crinone but gotta dream 
I have got everything crossed for everyone 
 

Take care 
Paws xx


----------



## Doro

So, first round of Icsi, still getting head round all the lingo, but I think I'm 10dp3dt, that is I had egg collection on 20th August and transfer on 23rd.

My OTD is 04th Sept, and I've been relatively calm about waiting till then to test, yes I'm desperate to test, but the thought of a false positive or CP is enough to make me wait.

I've had a bit of spotting, but nothing heavy, but last night felt quite crampy, like before my period, ane this morning I've got up to take my Cycolgest and we'll I think I'd say my period is here.

So I guess I know deep down the answer to this, but is this a failed cycle?

Should I test now or wait till Thursday?

Trying to stay calm and strong for my husband, think him and my family will take this harder than me...no one else seemed to understand the low success rate, and since a cousin has already had twins, MiL just expects this to work...I'm gutted, but still trying to stay positive!


----------



## Harper14

Doro I am sorry you are feeling down I know how you feel I am the exact same I am only 8dp3dt and after promising myself I would t test I'm going crazy wondering.

I would say that tomorrow when you are 11dp3dt that most sensitive tests (frer or superdrug) will be accurate but test when you feel comfortable

It's such a hard journey and this is our second time round, first time I made the mistake if telling quite a few people this time only my parents know and that has made it much easier as I don't feel as much pressure/pity

I really hope you get the result you deserve

Good luck & try and stay positive x


----------



## KEH

Morning all

It was a BFN for me this morning and AF arrived at the same time- you can't fault her timing!  I'm disappointed but had spent all of yesterday, with the increasing cramps and spotting, telling myself it was not going to a positive. So in a funny way I wasn't at all surprised and almost prepared. We are still at the start of our treatment journey- this was our first IUI and there were some positives to take from it- great drug response and SA so trying to think optimistically for next time. Best if luck to all those yet to test xxx


----------



## suzylee

I think this is the hardest part of the journey, I'm only d3p5dt and I'm dying to test even though I know that even if I was pregnant it wouldn't show yet!

The bleed is a little early but it could be your AF but then again lots of women bleed in early pregnancy so I'm afraid theres only one way to find out. I find the only way I can cope emotionally is to plan my next move to create a safety net for myself. 

Hope everything is ok for you


----------



## Blossomhoney

Hi keh, very sorry to hear your news . Sending you  big  . All the very best for whatever you decide to do next...

MrsMock, it is so annoying to suffer this pain every night! I have been taking painkillers for it when normally I try to ride it out.  I tried upping my fluids, but it didn't help much. So now I am not drinking more than 2lt of water and eating small portions of food and felt a bit better...until I took cyclogest again before going to bed and the cramps came back  . I wonder if you are right....is cyclogest giving me these painful cramps as well and making OHSS worse?


----------



## Pagey J

Morning ladies,

Thinking of you Magic baby and KEH take care of yourselves  

Can I be added I had a 5 day transfer yesterday my first ever cycle and its ICSI. OTD is 11th Sept.

I feel no different today apart from being bloated due to crinone and haven't had a full night sleep since starting them. I used to have disturbed sleep if I took my folic acid to late as well so trying to do crinone bang on 6 to see if it makes a difference as have to do between 6 and 8.


----------



## Laura79

So sorry to read this KEH, hope you can stay strong, that's so hard.

Hi Pagey J, I had my 5 day transfer yesterday too. Good luck to you and hope all goes well xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Sorry about your BFN, KEH, but it sounds like you're coping well. Good to hear you responded well to the drugs!


----------



## Blondie71

Doro I hope it's the bleeding so many experience with a BFP! tbh testing now you will get a clear answer either way, prolonging on it is just delaying the feelings that are inevitable so I would test x


----------



## Doro

Thank you everyone.

I've not given up hope yet. OTD is Thursday, but I'll be trying my shop bought test tomorrow, Wednesday.

If this isn't my period I will be very shocked, I now have heavy bleeding and bad cramp, its not looking good.

Positive thoughts to you all.

x


----------



## Blondie71

Doro is it bright red and same amount as your period would be on the first day? also do you normally spot prior to period too? when is your period due?


----------



## Cloudy

It may be an idea to call your clinic honey as they can sometimes do a BETA blood test to give you a definite answer. At my clinic they don't do them and no amount of bleeding will let them class it as a BFN until a negative test 3 days AFTER OTD because there are times when people still get their BFP.

Good luck and call them honey, that's what they are there for xxx


----------



## MrsMock

Sorry to hear your news kfh. You sound very together and I wish you all the best.

Blossomhoney I agree ohss mixed with cyclogest isn't pretty! Today I feel so much better, realising just how poorly I felt. I feel normal aside of a sweaty hormonal mess! I hope as each day passes you begin to feel better.


----------



## Harper14

Sorry to hear keh but you got to take the positives from the cycle and it sounds like you have so good luck with your next cycle

Ladies I caved in and tested I an only 8dp3dt but it's bfp it's a faint line on superdrug test which apparently measures at 10ml but I'm worried it could be trigger and I've tested too early

I done trigger shot 13 days ago

Does anyone think it could be a true positive or have I been foolish 

X


----------



## CrazyHorse

It's unlikely to be your trigger shot, 13 days later. Congrats on what is probably a BFP! If you test again tomorrow morning and it's a darker positive, then I think you can be confident.

Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Daisychain79

*Harper14*, that sounds very exciting.. I normally test negative for the trigger at 8dpo, so after 13 days I would be very surprised if it's that.

Sounds like a positive to me 

Best of luck - test again tomorrow and let us know?

x


----------



## Harper14

Thanks ladies I'm trying not to get too excited thoughts I know it's early and could be trigger or chemical my clinic don't do bloods so there is no way of me knowing until scan ahh 

I tested trigger out last time at around 8 days later so ok really hoping it is a bfp but can't get too excited yet 

X


----------



## Doro

Thanks everyone.

Called clinic and they said some women do bleed before their test, but if it was heavy bleeding, which it is, then it was unlikely it would be a positive this time round. But until I take their test on Thursday they won't class it as positive or negative.

They didn't offer a blood test, though since I've escaped to the north of Scotland for a well deserved break with my husband, I couldn't have got in for a blood test anyway.

I'll test tomorrow with my shop bought test, and then theirs on Thursday. Just wish I knew for definite either way now!

Lots of positive thoughts to all the ladies in waiting, I've not given up hope yet...


----------



## Daisy44

Congratulations Harper14   x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Sorry to hear that, Doro. If it turns out that this cycle hasn't worked, wishing you well on the next step of your journey.


----------



## missy12

Just joining. Had. 2dt last fri 29th with 2 embryos. Otd sept 15 x


----------



## Blossomhoney

Mrs Mock, thanks for your wishes. I do hope I feel better soon. At the moment, daytime is a bit more tolerable than nighttime. Can't wait to finish off those pressaries. I seriously think they have made my condition worse. All the best with your cycle though !

Congratulations Harper14 on your  !! I think it is pregnancy HCG rather than trigger HCG as I also stupidly tested at 6dp5dt, which would have been 11 days past ER and it came out negative. So obviously the trigger HCG was out of my body and must be from yours as well. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Can I please join this thread? OTD is 8th Sept - Sharry could you please add me to front page?

We had 2 day 5 morula transferred on Saturday after having our second go at IVF with PGD (ICSI).  I am NOT coping at all with the wait already and we're only at 3dp5dt.  I have zero faith in it working.  I'm a frantic beast with testing.  Tested and got negative so trigger's out my system.  Took a test yesterday and I thought I could see the faintest EVER line and carried it around with me holding it upto lights and windows and then this morning got a BFN.  I know it's early but OMG this is soooo hard.

Would love your support and I'll try not to whine too much.

Here's hoping we all get lucky.
xxx


----------



## joshie

Lukes mummy-don't get disheartened with the bfn, it's way too early. I know it's easier said than done! Think I could of tested today as 15 days since ec but being good (really difficult!) till Thursday official otd. Trying to do everything the same as my ds, I didn't test early then and that was the 4th feb and thurs is 4th sept and my birthday is 4th July so trying to hold out some hope for the number 4!!!!  Mad I know!!! X


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Aw not mad Joshie I'm a bit like that too!  Wee got 8 embryos which were unaffected with the genetic condition we were testing for and our OTD is 8th so I was hoping that was my lucky number.  I'm a wee negative betty by nature.  Fingers and toes and eyes and everything crossed! xxx

P.S it's cause they weren't blasts on day 5... the fact they're already slow growing worries me so much!


----------



## Harper14

lukes mummy - I hope 8 is your lucky number, I was the same my last cycle i tested every day and i realized you end up torturing yourself, luckily this time i did last until 8dp3dt but its still left more questions unanswered so really i am so envious of those who manage to hold out to OTD as at least you know its an accurate result because both BFP and BFN can change in that time so try and stay positive and keep busy for a few more days

joshie you are doing the right thing not testing although I have BFP i am now worried that because its so early its either trigger or could be a chemical so other than test every day there not much i can do, my clinic don't offer beta bloods I have looked at private clinics and can only see one that does blood HGC so i am wondering if thats the right test.

blossom honey - thanks, many woman don't get BFP this early intact more often than not they don't and then it changes so keep positive 

thanks for all the well wishes as happy as I am I am now kicking myself that i don't the test to early and its either 1) trigger or 2)chemical as I have not one symptom and this cycle really was against all odds, I am going to test every morning until OTD which is friday and then hope it stays the same and if so then I will try and find somewhere that does BETA bloods my clinic doesn't do it so really don't know how else i would know that its not a chemical - you always get over one hurdle on this journey and then there is another straight away xx


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Me too!  I don't even pretend i'm going to hold off until OTD cause I know myself too well lol

Congrats on your BFP.  I understand the constant need to monitor the pregnancy in the only way we can by testing.  I've ALWAYS done the same.  We need to feel like we have some control at least.

xxx


----------



## Cloclo15

Well it's my OTD today and although I'm not going in for my appt till tomorrow, according to hpt this morning it's a BFP! Have been getting them since Saturday night but it was definitely bolder this morning so hopefully things are going in the right direction despite the spotting. I'm not going to get too happy about it yet though as any type of blood is unnerving, even when it's brown.

Good luck to everyone else testing


----------



## Harper14

Cloclo congratulations I'm sure it's a bfp to give you some comfort with our daughter I bled right up to 12 weeks on and off and there was no problems 

Well I've done another superdrug test today it's no fainter or darker but still def bfp I'm going to go and buy some frer today as I've read that superdrug can show false positives as if I needed to read that!!

I've just hoping it sticks until otd on Saturday but I've got ages to go only then may I start to believe it

X


----------



## Doro

Congratulations to all the BFP's our there, and love and prayers to all those still in limbo.

Took my cheap co-op bought test this morning, and it was a definite BFN. No feint lines, and maybe that's for the best, no dubiety then. No more worrying that it was positive and was lost, no wondering if one embryo made it and the bleeding was losing the other at least it looks definite.

I'll still wait till my OTD tomorrow before I call it an official fail, just as the clinic said, but pretty much I think this is it for this cycle. And as much as I desperately want a positive, I hope tomorrow's is as definitive as today's, that way I can draw a line under this cycle, and break into that bottle of red wine taunting me on the kitchen worktop!

Stay strong ladies, we'll get to where we're meant to be eventually.


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Congrats on the BFP!!    

I'm more convinced than ever mine hasn't worked.  4DP5DT and there isn't even a hint of a line.  I know it's early but thought i'd be seeing the wee faintest line ever given that it's FR tests I'm using and they're supposed to be super sensitive and able to confirm a pregnancy early.  

Here's to more BFP's from the rest of you      

xxx


----------



## aussiebub

Sharry - my official test date is the 9th but I am going to poas tomorrow or next day

Congrats to all the bfp ladies   

Big hugs to bfn ladies  

I have been on and off loopy   As the time is on me that I can test I am finding myself not wanting to as don't want to burst my pupo bubble lol


----------



## MrsMock

Cloclo woop woop huge congratulations on your bfp, that's fab news!

I'm 4dp5dt and when I went to the loo tmi alert I had brown/red jelly and I've got a dull ache like af is on its way. I know it could be implantation bleed feeling quite negative. Was planning to take my son to a farm later, part of my wants the stay in bed and part wants to live my life.


----------



## Blossomhoney

Hello ladies, just wanted to let you know that it's   for me as well! I tested a day early (couldn't wait another day!) at 10dp5dt and it came up straight away! Didn't even have to squint or look hard for it (like I have done in the past). Finally the jinx where I was only getting negatives on HPT is broken! Hopefully, everything will go well and smoothly now by grace of God  . 

Congratulations to everyone who also got BFPs! Look after yourselves now.

The very best of luck to ladies who are still waiting.

And   to ladies who got BFN. My heart goes out to you. I wish you all the best for a positive future


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Congrats Blossomhoney!!!  

MrsMock i'm the exact same. 4DP5DT (of morula so slow growers) and I'm RIDICUOLOUSLY teary this morning and I have all the symptoms of AF.  My back has the dull ache which is the absolute giveaway for me.  I can't stand this journey  

xxx


----------



## Blossomhoney

Thanks lukesmummy! You shouldn't get disheartened. It's way too early and you are reading in too much. I had bad AF cramps and back ache as well. Just like PMS symptoms but it doesn't mean anything at the moment. If you are taking progesterone pressaries, they are notorious to give you period like symptoms. So whatever happens, don't lose hope just yet. Don't test just yet either. It will only cause more worry. All the best. 

Mrsmock, your bleeding could mean anything. You shouldn't worry at this stage. I think you should wait as it's only 4 days since your transfer. You still have around 6-7 days to go. It is probably is all ok. Have faith and try keeping your mind busy. Enjoy the time with your son


----------



## CrazyHorse

Big congrats, Blossomhoney and Cloclo!   

Doro, sorry to hear about your BFN.  

Anyone else been waking up feeling all hot and throwing the covers off? That happened to me last night and the night before -- and I'm in Scotland, so it's not actually hot in my bedroom. My UTI is much better, so it's definitely not that.


----------



## MrsMock

Congrats blossomhoney woop woop! Thanks for your wishes. I'm waiting on my clinic to call me back, the bleedings got worse, bright red and several full wipes worth. Have no idea what constitutes spotting! There's nothing I can do so I'm tucked up in bed with my 3 year old watching cbeebies!


----------



## Harper14

Blossom honey congratulations amazing news so pleased for you 

Xx


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Thank you   I went and bought sanitary towels in full preparation   Read my PGD diary from last year and it mentioned I had no sore boobs (but I do this time) so that made me a wee bit hopeful lastnight but this morning's back pain has threw me away back down negativity road! Waaaah!  I'm sorry MrsMock I hope it's just a big implantation bleed!  Will keep everything crossable crossed for you xxx


----------



## Dreamer14

Congrats to the BFPs and hugs to the BFNs.

I took a SuperDrug HPT this morning and it was BFN so I'm pretty sure I'm out. I'm 7 DP5DT which is when I got my first ever BFP last cycle. And to be honest I have NO symptoms apart from my usual pre AF ones. I'm pretty sure it will turn up tomorrow right on time!

Because it ended in a CP I wast going to test early this time round and then I remembered how devestated I was last time! I took about a week off work but I start a new job on Monday and don't have the luxury of time off this time round! So I decided to test early and start dealing with the disappointment. I won't tell DH as we agreed the earliest I could test was Friday 🙊🙈.

I'm pretty gutted to be honest and I really starting to think it will never happen for us. How can infertility be unexplained? If there is no medical reason we shouldn't be able to conceive then why can't we?? 

Sorry just on a downer at the mo. Oh and didn't help my SIL informing me it took her 3 months to conceive her son and how she cried when months 1 and 2 ended in BFN. Some women have no clue just how lucky they are!


----------



## Laura79

Congrats to the BFP's 
Huge huge hugs to BFNs today, try to stay strong.

I'm going out of my mind, as usual in the 2ww, OTD not til 13th but as a rule I don't usually get that far.....
Only 2dp5dt but nothing, got to say this seems very much like another negative cycle. I know it's too early but despite all my hoping I'm not getting positive vibes. Praying that I'm wrong as not sure I can do this again.....
Sending all my love and positive thoughts to all of us in limbo land xx


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Dreamer & Laura   

God people thinking a 3 month wait to conceive is difficult.  Oh to be so naïve.  What is it they say about ignorance is bliss?  I agree about the unexplained infertility bit that must be so hard!! I feel like we're facing all the infertility issues when we are actually really fertile.  Brutal journey to be on indeed.

Laura... i'm getting no positive vibes either so I totally understand how you're feeling.  Not that that'll help you in any way but wanted you to know you're not alone.  I underestimated the 2WW again!  Who'd have thought the less physical part could be the hardest bit? xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

So, tonight I roasted a chicken for dinner. It smelled fine when it was cooking, and I enjoyed the thigh that I ate. But later when I was taking the rest of the meat off the bones to refrigerate, the smell of the carcass made me feel sick to my stomach. Not run-to-the-toilet sick, but it was gross. Has anyone else had this experience caused by progesterone supplementation? I don't remember this from last time.

I know I need to stop symptom-spotting, but it's so hard!


----------



## MrsMock

Crazyhorse my last bfp I had an increased sense of smell! I also had lots of pains and headaches xx


----------



## ForeverBlue

I got my BFP last Friday, OFT was today, so I am officially pregnant!


----------



## Harper14

Laura I know it's easier said than done but try and stay positive I was the same I have been convinced this whole cycle was a failure as everything went wrong but so far (fingers crossed) it's going ok. But please take my advice and don't test early like I did it's opened more questions/worries than it's answered if that makes sense. When is your otd??

Crazy horse I would say that's a good sign I've not had anything like that this time round (although I have no symptoms what so ever) but when pregnant with our bc that was one of the reasons I knew we had a dominos pizza one night and the garlic smell turned my stomach I stil to this day can't smell it without feeling sick - fingers crossed 

Dreamer from all the research and believe me I've been googling everything I have read every woman is different with when a test will show as implantation could have been later, the hgc might not be detectable I know it's hard and clearly I didn't follow my own advice but I would leave a few days and retest. I have read more on here about woman wig have bfn and then even sometimes after otd get bfp. Also all tests are different have you tried frer? On my last pregnancy that's the only one that showed bfp all others were stark white and I was over due my af so they all should have showed bfp but they never so I know how unpredictable the tests are. I'm not trying to give you false hope but just want you to know your not out the game yet 


Ruth g - congratulations that's amazing news xx

Mrs mock how are you feeling now?

Hope everyone else is coping ok this 2ww is torture if only woman who conceive naturally knew what we all have to go through even now I have thatch desired bfp it's not how I imagines it I expected to be elated (now don't get my wrong I am so happy) but I am also filled with fear that something will go wrong and the dream will be over before it starts I just wonder do is ivf woman ever get a chance to enjoy it 

Xx


----------



## joshie

So otd is here. I'm too scared to get up and have a wee as don't want to burst my pupo bubble. Xxx


----------



## Harper14

Joshie I was thinking about you this morning - only do it when you feel ready but I have a good feeling for you and you have lasted this long 

Xxxx


----------



## joshie

Thanks Harper! I have to say I've shocked myself to last till now but as I said I think it's because I'm scared of bursting my bubble!!!! I desperate for a wee though!!!! Xxx


----------



## Harper14

You could leave it another day or so if you would feel more comfortable Hun? You need to do what's right for you

You have done so well lasting and at least you know it's an accurate result unlike me hee hee 

X


----------



## joshie

Bfn. Devastated.  Didnt want to say anything but became slight hopeful as been getting heart burn the past couple of days and had that with my ds but obviously wasn't a sign. Financially we will struggle to go through it again, and emotionally I will too. Need to give today to my ds. Thanks girls for all the support xxxx


----------



## Harper14

Oh joshie I am so sorry I really thought as you lasted so long it would be a different result, I know it's a long shot but could it be late implantation and maybe change in the next few days?

This journey is so hard and cruel and offers no answers most of the time, I wish you every luck with what ever you decide to do next and want to thank you for all your kind advice over the last few weeks 

Xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

joshie, so sorry.  Have a good cuddle with your DS.  

Congrats, RuthG, great news!  Wishing you a healthy 9 months! 

MrsMock, Harper14, I went through a few days of super-enhanced sense of smell due to progesterone supplements on my last cycle (IVF converted to IUI, BFN) -- like sore nipples, it seemed to be a symptom I experienced due to the rise in progesterone, which went away once my body adjusted to the "new normal". I never had the issue of smells causing nausea, though. My DH has a nose like a bloodhound, and he's usually the one complaining about bad smells! Unfortunately, he's away on a 10-day business trip (left yesterday), so I can't ask him if I "smell weird" yet this cycle (his comment for a few days before my period on the BFN cycle, I'm guessing something to do with the progesterone holding my period off briefly).


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Congrats RuthG!  

I'm so sorry Joshie       What a vile journey this is!  

I've literally been testing like a possessed women and nothing anyone says seems to make me able to stop.  I need a person to physically sit on me and stop me from doing it I think that's the only way it'd stop me.  Yesterday's test I seen what looked like the faintest EVER second line.  I really had to squint to see it and kept holding it up at different angles to be able to see it.  Never seen such a faint line.  This morning it hasn't gotten any darker like i'd been hoping for.  If there is anything there my guess is it wouldn't be viable as the lines are probably already fading (that's presuming I didn't just imagine it) but omg is this not just absolute torture?!

X


----------



## MrsMock

*Ruth G* Huge congrats to you, well done!   

*Joshie* - Sending you big hugs, as I said ont he other thread, take some time to heal. Thinking of you sweetie 

*Crazyhorse* - I think those pessaries are the most evil things on this planet...they are such a mind Screw! We all know not to symptom spot, compare cycles, but what else are we to do in 2ww?! Mind you they say no 2 pregnancies are the same, so I guess that goes with no 2 cycles! Fingers crossed your sense of smell isn't down to evil pessaries and it's the real ting 

*AFM *- Not wishing to be dramatic, but this cycle is the worst experience of my life. I'm trying to be positive....was up at 4am with pain, still bleeding from yesterday. The pain is constant, not like AF and defiantly not normal. The blood isn't like my normal AF either. I have endo so like to think I have a good pain threshold...apparently not! Paracetamol isn't cutting it. I'm waiting on my clinic to call me back. I want them to scan me to make sure my insides aren't rupturing! I've been in pain since ET and am now 6dp5dt, I had pains before but nothing on this scale. I'm 6 days off my OTD. I know people bleed, have pain and have babies, but I'll be honest my normal optimistic outlook isn't doing so well!   I almost don't care about the result, just want to feel better now.

Sorry to moan! I hope everyone elses 2ww is going ok. xx


----------



## aussiebub

Josh - really feel for you. It is such a ruthless journey . Sending you big  

RuthG -   

Lukesmummy - how many days post transfer are you now? 

Tested today 9dp 5dt transfer and got a bfp     Early days but over the moon at this point

Mrs mock - that's not fun kiddo. Hope the clinic gets back to you ASAP !


----------



## Daisychain79

Oh ladies, I'm so sorry for the BFN's!! This is such a heart wrenching process.

Congrats to the BFP's - happy and healthy 9 months.

AF arrived for me today, so it's a BFN for me again. Which is maybe just as well, as I've just accepted a new job this'll give me time to settle in properly. I'm really glad I have something to ease the blow this month, I won't lie.. This TTC journey we're all on has played such havoc with my emotions, and life in general.

Oh well, onwards and upwards we go, ladies..

To all those left to test.. Baby dust to you all!!

xx


----------



## Lukes Mummy

Congrats Aussiebub!!   Well done  

I'm so sorry Daisychain79   It's sucking the life out of me so I do totally understand how you feel.

I'm 5dp5dt.  I literally won't stop looking at the tests but yesterday's lines visible (although sooooo faint I can't emphasise that enough) and today's is even more faint.  It was 2 morula that went back and they'd been biopsied so they were slow growing and I didn't ever have faith in it working anyway xx


----------



## MrsMock

Aussiebub Woop woop well done! Huge congrats!

DAisychain79 – So sorry to hear your news.  Sending you a big hug.  Good luck with the new job, concentrate on that for a bit, I wish you all the best.

LukesMummy – Move away from the tests!  Try and distract yourself, this 2ww is hell! I’m also 5dp5dt, we are in no-mans land!!

Only1Vicsta – Hello and congrats on being PUPO! I hope you can’t drink on your 30th Birthday and you get the best gift you can wish for!  Keep your fluids up to keep that OHSS away.  The IVF process is so micromanaged, we all feel like we don’t want to do anything to not let the embie implanting, but I keep telling myself that ladies get preggo everyday without realising (lucky witches) and they don’t adjust their behaviour.  Just be kind to yourself, keep distracted and no heavy lifting!  Treat yourself as if you are pregnant.


----------



## Laura79

Hey 

I'm so sorry Joshie and Daisychain, it makes me so sad everytime I see these bfns from ladies waiting to be fantastic mums. Try and stay strong, I wish I could give you both a hug.

Big congrats to the bfps, gives us all hope, and keep fingers crossed for a nice easy 9 months xx

Harper, my OTD is 13th but my previous 3 cycles AF has arrived before test day anyway (last cycle was Xmas eve - worst Xmas ever!) so if I get to 13th I will be hopeful. I am going to do my best to not test early, I have no trigger as FET natural cycle so only the lovely pessaries to give me false symptoms. I'm keeping everything crossed as I'm sure we all are, just wish this negativity would do one!
From my experience it's hard to relax and enjoy the pregnancy, after everything you have been through I think that's understandable, but when you feel that first kick it does get a bit more real and you start believing. Wishing you all the best on the next stage of your journey 

I'm now 3dp5dt, but it feels like so much longer........
Love and luck to you all x


----------



## Daisy44

Massive congratulations on the bfps  I can't imagine what it must feel like
And so sorry for the bfns   it's such an awful feeling when you do the test, 
Hope the 2ww is going ok for all you ladies, mines been ok up to now this time round,
Laura you sound similar to me I had a fet on Monday 2 5 day blasts put back they told me not to test till 15th seems ages away x


----------



## Dreamer14

Congrats to all the BFPs I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and a speedy couple of weeks so you can have your first scan and hopefully peace if mind!

Commiserations to the BFNs it is the worst thing ever.

As suspected AF arrived today after another BFN this morning. Right on time - exactly 2 weeks after ovulation and before my OTD. I'm not sure where to go from here I'm kind of sick of hearing that we should / will get pregnant and our embryos are great and DH and I are healthy blah blah blah. I think if it was going to happen for us it would have by now.

Sorry to be a miserable cow just need to vent as I sit here in the loo at work trying not to fall apart! I need to be strong for DH later so getting it all out now 😢😢

Best of luck to everyone during the 2ww - I wouldn't wish what I'm feeling right now on anyone.

Xxx


----------



## ssjj25

I had my one and only little embryo transferred yesterday, so I am 1dp2dt.
Are there any other ladies who are only taking Pregnyl rather than pessaries? I took pregnyl on the day of ET and again on Day 5, I was told I would only need pessaries if I get a BFP.

X


----------



## BeauM

Hi everyone,

don't know where to start ..... 
Been bleeding, no clots, since 8dp5dt. Today 10dp, really really wanted to know either way..... 
Spoke to my doctor she said to go ahead and do home test, so I did! and there is a line!!!! Can't believe it! Has anyone had this? 

Thank you


----------



## Lukes Mummy

So sorry dreamer   biggest hugs sent to you ever xxx


----------



## Daisychain79

Thanks ladies.. Your support is keeping me sane. xxx


----------



## Dreamer14

Thank you Lukes Mummy. I've read your signature I truly hope this is it for you. You've been through more than anyone should have to go through. Infertility sucks b*lls (pardon my French). Best of luck for OTD xxx


----------



## Doro

Congratulations to all the ladies with BFP's out there, may the journey ahead be smooth and the future everthing you wish it to be .

And for all those ladies with BFN's, I'm sending you all hugs so tight you cant breath properly.

Dreamer14 I feel your pain, it's hard, and the comments from people that will never understand do hurt, but they mean well, they just don't understand.

Our OTD saw a BFN today, so this is the end of the road for us this cycle.

I've never yet saw that second line on a pregnancy test, and I was so sure this would be it.

But, alas it wasn't meant to be this time, so maybe our second and last attempt will work. Until then, I'm off to the pub for a large wine and whatever else I've not allowed myself over the past few months!

Take care ladies, look after yourselves, and may the furture hold whatever you dream it to be.

x


----------



## CrazyHorse

I'm so sorry, DaisyChain79, Dreamer14, and Doro.    DaisyChain79, I've had several rounds of interviews for a new job I'm quite interested in, so I know what you mean about at least getting a little time to settle in. It seems like the time in life when you're pursuing IVF is always the time when everything else is happening too.

Lukes Mummy, your OTD isn't for several days yet, is it? I'm really hoping you get a positive surprise, after the hell you've been through.  

Congratulations, aussiebub!  I hope this is a sticky bean for you.


----------



## may2012

Hey guys,

For those of you who are still waiting for that miracle, keep trying and don't give up hope as my partner and I got our BFP this morning!! We are completely overwhelmed & gob-smacked that it worked, but are of course super ecstatic!! It was our 2nd attempt of IUI with donor sperm, and we feel very lucky for it to have worked so quickly! So we wish you all the very best of luck with your pregnancy journeys, and we sprinkle baby dust all over each of you


----------



## Divas212

Hi everyone, been away from the forum for a little while just to keep saine in the 2ww! Big hugs to the bfn and congrats to the BFP!

AFM, I am 2 days away from testing, plan to do it on Saturday morning which will be 14 days post iui! Don't really know what to think about how I'm feeling, quite sure it's prob the progestrone but never felt like this on treatment before. On the way to work this morning I was soo full of rage for absolutely no reason what so ever. I then sat at my desk and couldn't concentrate for how angry I felt I mean off the scale angry. I went for lunch, got back to my desk no longer angry but felt as tho I was going to cry for no reason, even my colleagues asked what was wrong and I nearly started crying. Then I felt really ill like I was going to start with a really bad cold, but now I'm fine despite being exhausted. This really isn't like me at all, don't know if subconsciously treatment is taking it's toll, I'm scared to even dare think I'll get a BFP, quite convinced AF will arrive as I'm spotty but no AF cramps like normal......omg this 2ww is awful, first week flew by, didn't symptom spot and now all this, oh well 2 sleeps and we should know good luck everyone who's waiting x


----------



## Melissaw6179

New by on here, first round of IUI tomorrow 5/9/14 for us.... I'm excited!  

Gonal-F days 5-10
Ovitrelle day 10
IUI day 12

TTC 2years 4months

Lap, dye and cystectomy

Clomid 2 cycles


----------



## claire145

Hi everyone

I'm after some words of wisdom/support...
I am 6dp5dt from a natural FET. When putting my cyclogest pessary in this evening I noticed a tiny bit of light red spotting after I wiped my finger (Sorry TMI). So obviously I panicked, is it too late for this to be implantation spotting? So because I have had 2 previous MCs and they will do tests if I have a 3rd, I POAS so that I would know, if I ended up going on to have full on AF if it was just a failed cycle or a miscarriage. Hope that makes sense?!

So I did FRER and a strong line came up straight away. Surely it wouldn't be so strong this early if the pregnancy was failing would it? What are people's thoughts? 

I know I will drive myself mad now but I had to do it. Was so adamant I wasn't going to test early this time as well!


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone 😘
Congrats to a the BFP's most amazing feeling ever 
Big hugs   to BFN's life can be so cruel  

AFM Now on the 1WW  

1st week feels like it's been an eternity trying not to symptom obsess but so hard. 
Got weird crampy pulling type discomfort probably the crinone but living in hope and trying so hard to stay positive this time 

Good luck to everyone 
  
Paws xx


----------



## missy12

I am 5dp2dt n starting to feel so negative today. Been cramps until. Ow n that's starting to go. X


----------



## Blossomhoney

Sorry to hear about all the BFNs  . I do understand what's it's like to be on this journey and not knowing if there is any light at the end of the tunnel. But our hope and positivity carries us on, and then one day, that miracle happens. I pray for every lady on this forum to receive that miracle one day. But pls do not forget to enjoy your present. This moment is in your control. So make the most of it 

Only1vicsta, I can totally understand what you must be going through. I too have OHSS but in the mild form. It still is a pain! I got it after ER and couple of days past ET it started getting a bit better and then it came back with a vengeance. I don't know if you have read my earlier posts with my symptoms but I had horrible AF like cramps at night, pelvic pain, pulling, tugging, tingling and all kinds of sensations including mild nausea. Not to forget the BLOAT, heaviness of ovaries, very gassy and constipation. Went to the doc and he said it could be a sign of pregnancy. Turned out, it was. I got BFP yesterday at 10dp5dt. Cyclogest pressaries made the condition worse. So glad I am done with it now. According to my doctor, I controlled my water intake to no more than 2 lit per day and eating small portioned light frequent meals, esp at night. Make sure they are simple and not processed. But do seek advice from your doctor as well. It's a bit better now. Can't bend easily or do too much work. Cramps come back. So have to take it easy. I am taking each day as it comes as I know how precious they are and keeping my thoughts positive. I wish you all the very best and hope its a BFP for you as well. 

Ladies in waiting....you've got to throw away your HPTs!! Seriously. I did it and that forced me not to test until I knew it was almost time. Then a got one from boots


----------



## ssjj25

Fantastic news Blossomhoney xxx


----------



## kitechick

Please can I join?
IVF EC 28/8. 5DT Tuesday. OTD 11/9
Now in 1ww!

Thank you


----------



## LCA

Hi ladies, this is my first time posting but 3rd round of IVF following clomid and all the rest.  Five year journey so far!  Had FET today, OTD 18/9.  Can I join the group?! Thanks!


----------



## Laura79

Missy12, i get these feelings of negativity too, i so want to be positive but cant help how you feel. Hope you are ok xx

Claire145, i think it could be implantation spotting (heres hoping) im keeping everything crossed for you. Keep strong xx

congrats blosssomhoney great news for you xx


----------



## Lukes Mummy

I'm out girls the faint line that was there 2 days ago is fading fast.  I'm phoning the clinic this morning to ask if they can let me do my beta today rather than hold off until Monday and I'm stopping my meds.  

Congrats to all the BFP's and any BFN's I am so so truly sorry.  It's the cruellest journey.

Hugs all round xxx


----------



## suzylee

The TTW really is the hardest part isn't it!?

I'm 6dp5dt and felt sick this morning so tested early, not even a squinter  

Progesterone is a cruel drug

Good luck to you all


----------



## Blossomhoney

Hello Vic, what you are experiencing at your stage is what I experienced as well. A day after ET, I felt a very sharp stabbing pain on the left side of my uterus that made me say 'ouch' and it probably lasted for good few seconds (around 30). Then I started feeling pulling and tugging pains on the right side for the next 3-4 days. Up until 5dp5dt, I was starting to feel a bit better and bloating was going down as well. Then that night, I felt the most horrible cramps with back ache which made me bloat twice the size I originally was. I knew something was up. So I poas at 6dp5dt and it was obviously negative. I kinda knew that. Didn't lose hope but I was feeling a bit negative. After seeing the doc, I felt better and more hopeful. But don't test before 10dp5dt (15 days past EC, recommended is 16 days). It's not reliable. 
6,7,8dp5dt were spent in cramps and aches. Walking will be difficult. You'll feel the need to hold or rub your tummy while doing anything and it will look like you're 5 months pregnant. Got much better after the 8th day but digestion plummeted down. Whatever you eat, will give you gas. So I recommend eating VERY light meal on the evening. Personally, drinking too much water was making me very uncomfortable. So I was glad when doc said to cut it down. That helped a little. My bloods are borderline so being monitored for that. Still have a big bloat. No typical pregnancy symptoms just yet (*touchwood I don't!) but I am more inclined towards eating salty foods with big flavours that sweet stuff. Lol
Hope this helps. If you have any further questions, don't hesitate to ask   xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

BeauM, have you been able to get a beta hCG blood test? Some women do get what looks like a period at the beginning of what goes on to be a healthy pregnancy, I really hope that's what's happening for you.

Big congrats to may2012 and claire145! Claire, sometimes the progesterone pessaries cause irritation of the cervix and can cause tiny amounts of bleeding like what you saw -- I would NOT take it as a sign of likely miscarriage. When can you get in for blood tests to see if your beta hCG levels are doubling?

I'm so sorry that precious second line is fading for you, Lukes Mummy. I really was hoping this was your time. Let us know what the blood test says.


----------



## claire145

Thanks Laura79 and CrazyHorse, so far I havent seen anymore spotting so fingers crossed! My Clinic dont do Betas unfortunately  Im thinking about asking my GP to do it though?!  CrazyHorse you have the same OTD as me - think because I didnt have a trigger shot i'm able to test earlier becuase my transfer wasnt until 29/8.

Congrats to all those with BFPs and big hugs to those with BFNs or those still waiting, it's such a horrible time xx


----------



## CrazyHorse

If you're willing to pay, you can organise your own beta hCG test privately -- try http://www.medichecks.com/ or http://www.bluehorizonmedicals.co.uk/. I'm not sure how long it takes to get your results, though.

/links


----------



## claire145

Ok thanks i'll take a look at that.


----------



## Harper14

Claire my clinic don't do beta either I went to go and apparently nhs are not allowed to do any hgc blood tests at all unless for suspected ectopic so I had to hind a private clinic 

Found one and been this morning it cost 50 just waiting for results 

X


----------



## claire145

Thanks Harper I'll have a look into it. Which clinic did you use? And is that for the repeat test as well or just one if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies had beta result it is 214 for 14dpo not sure what that means need to google 

X


----------



## Daisychain79

*Crazy Horse*, good luck for with that job.. If it's what you want I really hope you get it! Sending you lots of positive vibes xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Thanks, Daisychain! I like the people I'd be working with a lot, but am worried about the commute (about 1 hr 20 min each way, but maybe some scope for telecommuting a day or 2 a week) -- it was very early days in this cycle when I started interviewing, and I thought this cycle would most likely fail miserably, I'd take a year out from treatment to grieve losing the possibility of a child genetically related to my side of the family, and would then move on to DE in a year or two once I was established with a new employer. Now, however, I know that either I'll be pregnant from this cycle or I'll be doing at least two more IVF cycles with my own eggs in the next 6 months, and I don't know how either of those things would work with this job. If I get offered the job, I'm going to have a really tough decision to make. Many thanks for the support! It's nice to talk with someone besides DH about it.

Harper14, 214 is a good result for 14dpo -- generally, it would only be a worry if it were extremely low, hCG readings for healthy pregnancies are all over the place. The main thing is whether it approximately doubles every 48 hours for a few days, which is why private clinics sometimes have you do one blood test and then a second 2 days later. But it doesn't look from your signature like you have a history of miscarriage / chemical pregnancies, so you may not want to bother with that second test. Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## missy12

Really depressed today. Started bleeding today mainly brown but some red too. 7dp2dt. Seems like much to much for implantation but not a proper period. So down x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Missy, don't give up yet, sometimes women have bleeding early on and still go on to have a healthy pregnancy. I know it's hard, but wait and see what happens on OTD. It's early days yet, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## biscuitkeeper

I've read a number of times Missy where people have bled but it's turned out to be nothing. I don't think you're out yet. Keep your fingers crossed (and everything else!)

Decided to join this board, wasn't sure but figure even if the chances are low @10%, we've had 0% up until now! We've just had an iui after our first ivf didn't work for us. Thinking about changing clinics if this doesn't work also. 

So. Iui this afternoon and due to test on 19th. Can't imagine I'll wait that long. No will power


----------



## missy12

Biscuit keeper ur in the north east aren't u? I highly recommend James Cook. Everyone has been amazing. There is still a chance that this will work for u tho. 
Not so certain about myself x


----------



## Cloclo15

Missy, I had brown spotting for 4 days, including some (TMI) dark brown clumpy bits and have so far had a BFP.

Harper, I don't think blood HCG tests tell you much unless you have two as people have such different levels naturally - you are supposed to see if it is doubling every 48 hours I think. I wouldn't go googling levels and getting concerned or anything.


----------



## biscuitkeeper

Honestly love. Keep hope. Are you on NHS and entitled to more cycles? The thought of that is what is keeping me and dh going. Not saying you're out (as I don't think you are), but the north east does seem to be reasonable for fertility and the postcode lottery.

Thanks for the recommendation of James cook. It's where I'd like to go just need to convince dh


----------



## missy12

Yes entitled to 2 more thank god. Yeh I wud recommend them to anyone x
Thanks cloclo. Was urs heavy or spotting? Mine is also red too so not convinced its not period x


----------



## Cloclo15

Mine was all brown and quite watery, started darker on the first few days with bits of darker brown bits in, became paler on second two days. Prob had about a maximum of 3-4 50p piece worth on a pad on the worst day, though as I say quite watery. May have been a little more as there was some when I wiped on a couple of occasions. Wasn't red but I don't think that rules you out necessarily, depends how heavy.

I'm not saying my BFP will definitely stick, but I did have two days of spotting with DS too at around the same time, not quite as much though.


----------



## ssjj25

Biscuit Keeper - just read your post about NHS IVF up North - have you heard people can have more than one IVF on the NHS, depending on postcode?  Just wondered as we weren't entitled to anything on NHS (down South) as my DH has children, just wondered if that may change up North? x


----------



## biscuitkeeper

No ssjj25, unfortunately if either partner already has children, then your not entitled to ivf on NHS up here either. 
My friend lives in Brussels and they immediately get 8 cycles, kids or not. May have to move there!


----------



## kitechick

The postcode lottery is a joke. If I lived in the next county I would have got IVF on the NHS where the age limit is 40 as we started investigating issues 18 months ago.  My county's age limit is 38.  
Then in April NICE announced all PCTs should offer IVF up to 40 year olds if they had no kids etc. My 40th was in May. As my treatment hadn't started by April  & despite appealing to the board, we were told we weren't entitled to it on the NHS. 
Although we were quoted roughly for it to cost about £5000 by a nurse, it's actually cost over £7500 for 1 cycle of IVF
Fingers crossed its worth all those £££s


----------



## MrsMock

Question for you all, how many days past EC are your otd dates? I'm still bleeding and think there's no hope but my otd is not until Wednesday 16 days past EC. I've tested today and its a negative. I'm 12 days post EC. I never tested early on my sucessful cycle so don't know how early it can show up. I want to stop the pessaries and start to move on.


----------



## missy12

Know where u r. I in from mrs mock. Iv used pessaries this. Ron but I know there is no point at all. Really don't want to be usin them now x


----------



## claire145

Hi MrsMock
My 5dt was on 29/8, OTD is 10/9 so 12 days after transfer or 17 days after ovulation, but that's on a natural FBT, when I've done a fresh cycle it's always been 14 days after 5dt or 19 days after EC. Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## kitechick

Mrs Mock - I was told 2 weeks after EC.  Another way is that your numbers add up to 14 eg) 5dt9dp - 5+9=14


----------



## Divas212

Well AF arrived early for me so I'm out didn't even test such a cruel cruel journey! Holiday then ivf for us good luck everyone x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Sorry, Divas.


----------



## MrsMock

Thanks Claire and kite chick I think I'll keep pessaries until Monday as I'll be 14 days by then.

Divas I'm sorry to hear your news. I hope your holiday gives you time to heal and your ivf is successful x


----------



## angel12067

Hi just joining hope yous don't mind been reading all posts it's keeping me sane if I ever have been lol x

Sorry Diva to read your news this journey can be cruel.

Hello to everyone . My official test date is on 12th x


----------



## Ellie Jane

Hi everyone,

I had ET today and have moved over from the Aug/Sept cycling page as I've found it so supportive so far and thought I'd like to share the 2ww with you all too. Sharry could you add me to the front page please? IVF, OTD 17th Sept. 

So pleased my ET was a Saturday as I've just come home and rested since - looking forward to a quiet weekend!! 

Keeping everything crossed and praying for us all xx


----------



## snowangel

This is my 4th ivf. 12 hours afterwards which was last night I had period pains until  i went to bed. Has anyone had this please


----------



## Laura79

6dp5dt and AF pains today, please be wrong, please be wrong..........
Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## Harper14

Laura af pains are totally normal tats the problem with the 2ww so many af symptoms are similar to pessaries symptoms and pregnancy symptoms try to stay positive 

Xx


----------



## Cloclo15

I had a bit of a sore throat and runny nose around transfer. Still BFP here at the moment...


----------



## MrsMock

I had cold and sore throa day after my et in my previous sucessful cycle. I drank tons of water to flush it through me and rested.

I also had AF pains as well and lots of back ache. Hang in there ladies x


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone
Anyone else had this !!!!!
Had really sore sharp pulling type pains on R groin yesterday whilst out a walk 
Now worried we walked too far and done to much
Hate the 2WW it's driving me mad this time round. 
 to you all 
OTD thurs and feels like forever   
Take care 
Paws


----------



## CrazyHorse

I had this post-IUI while on progesterone (cycle was BFN). Many women report this in tww for a natural BFP, but a lot of ladies (including me) seem to get this from those evil progesterone supplements, regardless of whether there is eventually a BFP.


----------



## angel12067

Eight days since I had my transfer had cramping , pain , nauseaus and now nothing except keep getting pain like a stitch sometimes on left then on right anyone else experience this?


----------



## Boom

Hi,

Please can I join you? I've just had 5day ICSI ET today, 1 blast, 1 hatching. Both grade A. 
OTD 19th Sept. Already counting sleeps!

There's no way I'll make it all that way without testing, I don't know who I'm kidding!!

Sharry, please can you add me


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hi ladies! 

Joining the 2ww for the second time. This round was a FET after an unsuccessful fresh round back in March. Despite having 18 follies from the fresh round only 3 eggs were found in EC. So we used one last time (BFN) and froze 2. This time was a long protocol and everything went text book. Until thaw day! Embryologist said they had a 95% chance of survival after thaw but they phoned on Friday with the news that one didn't make it and the remaining one was badly damaged. Could not believe our luck!! I knew the round was going too smoothly! 

So the remaining embryo had gone from a Grade B 3 cell (not great to begin with) to a 1 cell emby with a hole in its outer shell.   They wanted to go with ET anyway and in it went on Friday. I've never heard of a single cell success (even on the internet it's only been successful with mice!). Has anyone else? 

Doc said they also weren't sure if it had a nucleus or not? Feels like one big waste of time to be honest. Success rate has been given at 5%.  

Anyone ever heard anything about single cell transfers? 

Xoxo


----------



## paws18

Angel12067 sounds like same pains as myself 
Fingers and toes crossed for it to be a good pain 

Weddingsparrow. Got fingers and toes crossed your wee embie does well. 

Boom welcome to the 2ww hope it passes quickly 
  
Good luck everyone 
Paws xx


----------



## angel12067

Hope so paws18 its just all week at night te cramping has been keeping me awake then its like nothing . When is your test date / x


----------



## kitechick

Paws18 - my OTD in Thursday too but I going to try and wait for Saturday as DH away with work & don't know how I'd cope if things didn't work out. The thought of then going into school & teaching the 30 children in my class doesn't bear thinking about.  So my 2ww is 2ww+2 but at least I'll have the weekend & DH. Crossing everything for good news though


----------



## Laura1982

Hi girls,

Please can I join you?? Had my 3 day transfer today of 1x 8cell and 1 x 7 cell both grade A.  OTD 24th Sept....don't know how I am going to cope xx


----------



## sarahj820

Hi Ladies 
Please can I join ?
I had FET on 28th August. I'm now 10dp3dt and feeling very disheartened. I've been testing daily since 7dp3 day and still getting bfn. 
I've been having headaches, bloating, nausea and horrible taste in my mouth for last week. Today I've been having lots of stretching/pulling pains across my abdomen and feel bloated so thought that was a good sign but still bfn :-(
OTD is Thirsday which cannot come soon enough. Hating this 2ww. 

Congrats to all of u with bfp. 
Hugs to those of u with bfn.


----------



## teammonkey

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you?

This is my first ICSI, 5 day transfer on 06/09, 1 hatched blast grade A transferred, nearly went for 2 but froze that one instead! OTD 19/09, time is dragging already! xx


----------



## lisajr

Morning Ladies!

I've read this post from afar but feel ready to join.

Had FET on 02/09 OTD 12/09.
This is my 2nd 2ww and it certainly doesn't get any easier!
I find myself analyzing every twinge/ cramp/stretch- surely I wasn't doing this last time!?! (Who am I kidding Lol).

The 1st time round I think I thought that it wasn't going to work so it allowed me a little naivety. But when I m/c @10 weeks it was the most devastating thing I have been through.
This time I think my walls are definitely up. I'm trying to be positive but then the negativity appears- can I actually get over if something goes wrong again ( fingers, toes and legs crossed it doesn't)??

The simple answer as for all of us is yes I will!! For them 10 weeks I felt my stomach change, I had the dates mapped out, I had the images in my head and for me that was the most precious thing looking back.

So now I'm at the same point of testing as I was last time - 6dp5dt and its a scary moment that is life changing whatever the result or outcome.

I wish us all Good Luck!


----------



## angel12067

Hi new ladies the two weeks are a horrible time.

Lisajr like you i had been reading for afar your test date  same as me x


----------



## Heidi2

Can I join please!

FET (with immune tx) ET 5day embies done today. PUPO.  Was quite shocked as only 2 of our 6 frosties survived the defrost...I really thought we would have 1or 2 left for the freezer for just one last go if this didn't work. IVF no7 and feeling so weird to know this is really my last ever cycle (& due to DH cancer it could not happen ever naturally) We have been blessed once in 2012 and I pray we could be so lucky again. 

1st HCG bloods 17/9, 2nd if required 19/9.


----------



## Kasvar

Hi ladies, so a BFP for me today  Am keeping everything crossed this time cos had a chemical last time.    

Hoping, praying that this one sticks with me. For all those people who are having no symptoms - I've had hardly any. No spotting, sore boobs or anything of the sort. I just feel really tired and achey on Thursday and Friday but think that's more cos I went back to work after summer holidays. So those ladies who have no symptoms, please don't give up hope. Keep the faith and good luck!


----------



## claire145

Congrats Kasvar  
Here's praying for a healthy and happy next 8 months!
Good luck to the new ladies!

AFM my lines are getting darker thank god  
My GP did a beta for me today but don't have the result yet, I go back on Wednesday for my second. Got him to check my progesterone too, just covering all bases this time! 

OTD is Wednesday


----------



## Harper14

kasvar great news yay!! 

claire great news that your lines are getting darker thats a good sign I'm sure your bloods will be fine - when is your first scan booked in for?

xx


----------



## claire145

Thanks Harper I hope so. Haven't booked my scan yet, haven't called my clinic because I know they'll tell me off for testing early  I've never got alas far as a scan before so I'm still cautious.
How are you feeling? When is your scan?


----------



## Harper14

I'm feeling more positive now I have had betas I can rule out early chemical just got to stay positive until scan which is 2 weeks on Friday

I don't feel pregnant at all no symptoms other than af type cramps (which slightly worry me as I would have been due tomorrow) and tired on a night but other than that all good

I do think this wait it so much harder as you come so close it would be devestating for something to go wrong but we got to take the positives that we got bfp 

Xx


----------



## ssjj25

Evening ladies

How is everyone getting on in the 2ww?
I went back to work today after a week off - feel soooooo bloated as the day goes on, and after my dinner tonight I felt so uncomfortable and sore lower back.  I am now 5dp2dt.

Ellie Jane how are you getting on at work?

Hows everyone else feeling - so pleased to be back at home, laying in bed with a hot water bottle on my feet


----------



## claire145

Hope the next 2 weeks pass quickly for you in the lead up to the scan. I had lots of cramps earlier on in 2ww, not so much now. I get really bloated by the end of the day as well so hopefully it's a good sign for you  ssjj.  

I think this wait feels longer you're right Harper, but so thankful for my BFP hoping this is the one for us this time!


----------



## CrazyHorse

Congratulations, Kasvar, that's fantastic!


----------



## Heidi2

Grat news Kasvar on the BFP! 

Yes don't worry about lack of symptoms, back in 2011 with my successful cycle I literally had nothing, no sickness, no tiredness, no cravings, nothing....I bled heavier than a period and was convinced it had failed....so it's such a weird and unpredictable thing it really is. 

I had a chem also before that, makes u wary of HPT, it's so hard. I just want numbers numbers this time...but of course I'll still pee of that stick 4 times a day like a nutter! Lol...I hate the 2ww it's a killer....


----------



## Ellie Jane

I've had no symptoms what so ever yet apart from feeling tired but that's nothing new to me! 

I think work has been great at keeping me busy and distracted!! Altho today someone called me to come quickly (I work with children) so I spun around in my chair and jumped up quickly and I felt something pull on my left side, near my ovary. It was like a dull ache for the rest of the day. It wasn't painful as such, more uncomfortable!! I couldn't help but worry and I keep checking for blood whenever I go for a wee!! 

God this is stressful!! 

Ssjj - how was work? Good to be back? X


----------



## kitechick

Congrats Kasvar - fantastic news


----------



## Divas212

Kasvar- congrats, happy for u x


----------



## ssjj25

I had to tell my boss today as there were a few issues with my time off over the past few weeks! She said she was happy for me , but obviously concerned about her business if I get a BFP, was wary telling her because of this reason, but was feeling so stressed today after week off and coming back to mess!
Its kept me busy though and really appreciate getting home to lay down.
DH has been great thought!
Roll on 17th x


----------



## Ellie Jane

Oh god - what on earth happened that made you tell them?? I'd be mortified if I felt forced into telling my boss but that's because they're not at all understanding and would probably write me off before it even worked!! They're not kind and friendly people sadly so I've vowed I will put off telling them for as long as possible!! 

I'm sorry to hear you're so bloated etc. I feel totally normal apart from that 'twinge' earlier. Almost easy to forget what we've been through!!


----------



## paws18

Congratulations  kasvar 

Sadly think it's a BFN for us been spotting all day and bit heavier tonight. 
Going to test in the am . OTD not till thurs but think it's a big NO 😥😥

Take care 
Paws xx


----------



## ssjj25

We have worked together for about 8 years and she said she had felt I hadnt been giving 100%  over the past few weeks and then thought I was going for interviews etc... Thats a long story cut short. So I decided to explain. Not sure if it was the right thing to do, but too late now.
I don't feel as bloated laying on my back - just standing does it.
Hope your pain is easing from earlier.  
Feel for you working with miserable unfriendly bods! At least the children can bring a bit of laughter in your working day x


----------



## Daisy44

Massive congratulations kasvar 
Good luck to all the ladies testing this week 
I'm halfway through the 2ww now after a fet on 1st, 2x 5 day blasts they have told me to test on 15th but was thinking of testing this sat 13 th do you think that would be ok girls?
Had no symptoms apart from mild af pains about half hour after pesserys at night does this happen to anyone else? X


----------



## lisajr

Morning All,

I have just done a test (2 actually) and we got a BFP!!!   

My OTD isn't until Friday but I think that's it.

In shock!!  X


----------



## Daisy44

Congrats Lisa fab news


----------



## fingersx2013

Hey girls

Just discovered this thread

I too am in the 2ww. Feels like time has stopped!! I'm away at 7 every morning to do my pessaries and then I'm bored for the rest of the day!! Would like to do things but think they're a bit over exerting! Really want to paint my decking!! Instead I baked a cake at 7.30 and hung my washing out!! Think I've gone mad!!

Still 8days til I can test according to my clinic! What would be the result of testing 1 day early? I'm on Nightshift night before test is due so would need to wait til nighttime to see my partner but if I test a day early he will be there.....

Good luck to everyone else in 2ww!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi girls

Spotted a few of you from the Aug/Sept thread so thought i would follow you! 

Sharry - can you please add me? ET 8th Sept, OTD 20th Sept. X


----------



## CrazyHorse

Congratulations, lisajr!


----------



## Laura79

Hi daisy44, i had 2x 5 day transfer on 1/9 and my otd is this sat 13th so im sure that's fine to test.
in pretty sure af is about to show its ugly face today or tomorrow (done this too many times) so im going to test Thursday am if i get that far so as not to prolong the agony anymore. Good luck to you 
congrats to the bfps hope all continues to go well xx


----------



## lisajr

Thanks Ladies for the congrats- I hope it's a successful pregnancy this time!

Only1vicsta I have had quite a lot of cramps, like AF but a lot lower since ET. Last couple of days I've been a lot more adverse to smells and have felt really hungry. I was exactly the same last time so I had a feeling it would be bfp. X


----------



## sarahj820

Hi Ladies

Congratulations Lisa and Kasvar.

My official OTD isn't until Thurs but tested today (12dp3dt) and it was a bfn    I was so sure it had worked as had so many symptoms but must just be the drugs.  Got to wait until Thursday, but I'm already thinking about what do I do from here.


----------



## teammonkey

Sarah so sorry to hear your news, but don't give up hope! Your OTD isn't here yet, and you could have had a late implantation, you hear of people testing a few days early all the time and this happening! So try and be positive!

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you! xx

Shiny Happy Girl nice to see you again! We are very close in dates   

How are you finding things? I felt weird yesterday, massively swollen tummy, had a sharp pain in one side most of the day, praying this is a good sign, but with these drugs who knows!  

I am aiming to not test early, but my will power is shocking, but I don't think I could handle the bad news, so I want to be sure its a correct reading either way! xx


----------



## MrsMock

Lisa &  Kasvar woop woop! well done        

ssjj25 - what a nightmare having to disclose to your boss.  This process is hard enough without having to explain yourself.  People can be so selfish, they only think about how your life impacts theirs! Try and let it all wash over you and concentrate on you and your path.


----------



## Daisychain79

Hey *Crazy Horse*, I've been thinking about you lots... Just wanted to wish you best of luck tomorrow.. Please let us know how you get on.. Sending you many 's and lots of positive vibes!!

Any news on that job?

x


----------



## CrazyHorse

Thanks for asking, Daisychain!   I don't hold out a lot of hope for tomorrow, I've done 3 HPTs at home, and all BFN. Zero spotting or pre-AF brown/pink discharge, so the progesterone suppositories are doing their thing, but I'm pretty sure that's what's holding off my period. At this point, I really just want tomorrow to come so I can get my blood results and put this cycle to bed. It's sad, but it looks like DH and I are going to have to go through all this again. I'll let you guys know when we find out for sure tomorrow.

Re: the job, I have my final phone interview with one of the high muckety-mucks on Friday, then we shall see. I'm no further forward with deciding whether the commute to Glasgow is a deal breaker given I'll be going through additional OE cycles. I did get a call from another recruiter about a job here in Edinburgh which would be great, but there's no telling if the employer will choose to speak to me after reviewing my CV, let alone progress further. Right now I'm struggling to slog through each day this week and do the few hours a day of part-time consulting I'm committed to, so getting back in the saddle for a full-time job again is rather daunting (although I'm sure it would be quite the distraction from IF!).


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi team monkey! Feeling ok so far. Obviously googling lots of stats etc.  

Someone on another thread suggested testing every day after ET so you know when the hcg is out your system and if you get a bfp before test date, you know its not the hcg from trigger...  Thought that was quite a good idea but may drive me insane!! 

Wondering how my other embyros are getting on back in the lab. There were still 9 others yesterday so will be interesting to see how many drop off by tomorrow and if the other high predictor made it to blast like EEVA said!


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies,

please may I join, this is our first ivf/ icsi, we had ET the 8th September so I'm 1dp 5dt and testing the 19th of September if (I can make it that long )I already tested out my trigger shot so no hcg in me ,so when I do test if it's a positive I know it won't be a false result .


----------



## Laura1982

Congratulations on tge BFP's, fab news.

I'm 2dp3dt and have no symptoms what so ever....Just trying to keep myself busy as I am off work xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi shiny happy girl! 

testing every day that would be too stressful and scary! Are you going to wait for your OTD? Or do you think you will cave early? I am going to try and hold out until my OTD or the day before, wouldn't dare risk testing early and it being bad news! 

Fingers crossed for your other embies! I had one other blast that made it to freeze, I was a little disappointed it was just the one, but happy we got to the stage we did. 

How have you been feeling? xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Think I'm going to try to wait - It lands in a saturday which is good as no work.  Im saying this now but so not convinced I'm going to manage to wait  

Feeling fine thanks - transfer wasn't great so i was exhausted last night. Still tired today - feel like a snooze just now actually! Went out for a walk earlier to keep the blood flowing but think i'll be glued to the sofa for the rest of the day.  Odd niggles/pains but far too early to mean anything. Think my body is just done in! 

How about you? Your wee blast could be implanting as i type!!!


----------



## Boom

Hi ladies

Ianaleena - is that you?! *waves*

I tested out the trigger and it was gone before ET

I've got no symptoms yet, not even from the pessaries. Since the OHSS has gone I feel mostly back to normal 

Ellie Jane - I got up too quickly yesterday and felt like I 'pulled an ovary'. I think it's a hangover from the super swollen-ness of last week


----------



## claire145

Only1vicsta - I had exactly the same at 6dp5dt, got a BFP the same day. I'm now 11dp5dt and so far no more spotting and still testing positive so I'm thinking it was either implantation spotting which took a few days to show itself or irritation from the pessaries. Fingers crossed this is the case for you too xx


----------



## Kasvar

Thanks girls!  Congrats Lisa and good luck to all waiting - hope the 2ww passes really quickly!  Sending lots of babydust


----------



## Ianaleena

Boom- *waves back* thought I'd move onto here too lol


----------



## KBear

Hi Ladies,

Please can I join?  I am 3dp5dt on my 3rd attempt of ICSI with DE and thought I would Join in the thread this time.  I have 2 blasts on board.

Sharry, please add me to the front.  My test date is the 18th.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## claire145

I know it's such a horrible scary time. I'm on almost constant knicker watch, nice eh? The reason I tested early was because of the spotting. I was adamant it wasn't testing early this time but I needed to know after I saw those few spots.  I haven't had OHSS before so can't comment sorry. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. 

Welcome Kbear and good luck!


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies,

Nice to see some new faces  

I'm not feeling as crazy town as yesterday, the drugs must be messing with me, it's like PMT times a thousand!  

Shiny happy girl - yesterday had period type cramps, and a more sharp pain on my left side, same pain I got Sunday, but it could just be my ovaries, as I can feel they're still swollen! But trying to be hopeful! 

Has anyone had any strange side effects from the drugs? I managed ok until the pessaries, now my stomach is swollen, hormonal, cramps, constipated, what's going on?


----------



## Boom

Only1vicsta - my clinic have said that if the OHSS is treated well, it might not come back if you get pregnant. It only happens to some people that way


----------



## CrazyHorse

Sorry, vicsta.  

Let us know what happens on your OTD, but I know how you feel about being sure the BFN is correct. That's the boat I'm in right now -- I'm waiting to get my blood test results back this afternoon, but I'm pretty sure I know what it's going to say.


----------



## Ianaleena

Crazyhorse- all the best with your blood results.
Teammonkey- the only side effects I had was bloating pain and tiredness .
I'm 2dp5dt and yesterday I had cramps all day and period pain,but today it's all gone, but felt a little sick this morning for a spilt second.
Only1vicsta- sorry about your result, how many days past transfer are you?


----------



## MrsMock

Victsa - sorry for your result, I hope it changes or you have success with your frosties.


OTD today - BFN - not surprised as I've bleed heavily for 7 days now.  Gutted.  Can't see another cycle in our future.

I wish you all luck xxx


----------



## fingersx2013

I'm so sorry to all the ladies who have had their bfn!


----------



## Harper14

I'm so sorry all the ladies with bfn it's so hard and unfair 

I know no words can make it any better xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse

Big hugs, MrsMock.


----------



## Shiny happy girl




----------



## CrazyHorse

Officially BFN over here.  

I may take a break from FF for a wee while, so if I don't respond to everyone on this thread, please know that I'm wishing all of you the best of luck with your journeys.


----------



## Pegaroo

13 days post transfer of 3 promising looking embryos and have today done a home test today which was very much negative. I have got my beta bloods tomorrow to confirm.

Feeling crushed and defeated and very sorry for myself indeed.

Just need to say (type it).


----------



## ONE LAST CHANCE

Hi Ladies,  i'd like to join in.  I am lucky enough to have got a BFP last week and would love to say that I am enjoining every minute of this but I am not, I'm petrified.  Every night I get up a couple of times for a wee and straight after I have severe stomach cramps which can take from 2 minutes to 30 minutes to go, the clinic doesn't seem bothered,  is anyone else having overnight cramps?


----------



## Molly99

I am so so sorry pegaroo.  I know that the wait for bloods is crushing and how devastating it is to get a negative poas before hand and people to still say that there may be hope.  There just may be lovely but if it comes back negative too then I just want to wrap you up and give you a huge hug.  I hope that you have someone waiting to do just that for you. 

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

One last chance- congrats on your BFP, Just stay positive, I'm sure you will be fine


----------



## Boom

Hi ladies,

I saw this today and it made me laugh 
http://www.bellybelly.com.au/conception/two-week-wait-activity-list#.VBB8qNm9LCQ

/links


----------



## Ianaleena

Boom- that is great made me laugh too


----------



## fingersx2013

Live it boom!
Defo made me laugh although I can relate to half of it!! Lol
7days to go and counting.....


----------



## Boom

Only1vicsta, Crazy Horse, Mrs Mock and Pegaroo   I'm sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## GreenQueen

Boom - brilliant link, thanks for sharing! Really made me chuckle


----------



## lisajr

So sorry to hear about all the bfn's. I truly am gutted for you, it's a cruel journey. X


----------



## zest42day

So sorry to all the bfns.
Congratulations to the bfps!

As for me_ I'm out .  BFN this morning.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Zest - im so sorry


----------



## Ianaleena

So sorry to see all the bfn on here , you all must be so devastated, I'm so sorry everyone.


----------



## Ragdoll1308

Hiya, just joined thread hope that's ok  I'm in day 6 so 5 more to go, it's going sooooo slow ( sorry to see all the bfns ( big hugs xx congrats to all those with bfps xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ragdoll1308- welcome your 3 days ahead of me , what day did you transfer and how many? Are you getting any signs ? Is this your first ivf? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Ragdoll1308

Hi ianaleena ) no worries re questions, it's my first cycle but we had 3 embies one we used in 2012 fresh and we were very lucky to have a beautiful baby boy in march 2013. We then tried our first frozen embie in march this year and it failed  this is our last little hope, it was a 6day blastocyst that was 80% live after the thaw process. We had our transfer last Friday so test date is 16th 😁 how about you? To all the questions you sent :&) and also what clinic are you at? Good luck xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ragdoll1308- I transferred on Monday so I'm 3days past 5 day transfer , We transferred 1 top quality embie and we have two babies on ice  this is our first ivf and were at the private spire clinic in Bristol , so I have everything done their except the ET & EC was at the bcrm who they work with. The 19th is my test date but I will test before then as I can't wait that long. I already tested out my trigger shot so I know my reading will be accurate . I wish all the best and hope this last little hope for you works


----------



## kitechick

5dt9dp & BFN.  
Was told by Lister to test 2 weeks after EC, but  spoke to local hospital who said it's still early days & they always suggest 15 days after EC (which would be tomorrow) but suggest I wait until Saturday to retest.  Lots of people have had positives earlier than this & really trying to stay positive & hopeful as no bleeding etc at all, but finding it hard.  Think it must have been the pessaries giving me all the twinges etc.  Has anyone ever had a BFN on OTD & then got a BFP the next day.  I do hope so


----------



## Ianaleena

Kitechick- I've seen people get a positive late and were told it was down to embie implanting late , so just wait and test Saturday  fingers crossed for you


----------



## Virtual Em

can you put me down for the 17th please


----------



## Heidi2

Sharry, please can you add me to the list. My first HCG s bloods are 17/9. Thanks!

(But I'll start peeing on the darn sticks by 7dp5dt which is Monday.....)

Boom loving that link, very funny! Made me laugh out loud! 

So sorry to hear about all the bfn :-( it's devastating I know. There really isn't much anyone can say apart from take care and be kind to yourself. keep the faith if you can stick more cycles but do your research before jumping into another. I truly believe the research (mainly through agate immune thread here of FF was pretty much the main thing that got me there in 2012.) and stopping to asses past cycles was a big factor. hugs to all, at least through forums you can take a little solis that you truly are not alone. My cycle buddies propped me up in some dark days. More hugs xxxx


----------



## LCA

Well that's the half way mark for me before testing date on the 18th following 6dt.  Symptoms so far include cramping, sore and swollen boobs, metallic taste in mouth the first few days, backache, night sweats and really vivid dreams! So easy to convince yourself it's working and promised hubby we would wait to test until 9dpfet.  This is our 3rd ivf  round and 1st fet so not sure if the symptoms are just the drugs!! Am trying to take each day as it comes.  

Thinking of those testing in the next few days xxx


----------



## Daisy44

Morning ladies I couldn't wait any longer and tested this morn its BFP can't believe it, I'm 11days past 5day transfer on a frozen cycle after a failed fresh cycle in May, we have had 2 transferred as that was all we had left and they weren't as good grade as the fresh One we tried in May, they also found a fibroid in the lining this time round so I hope this gives hope to some of you ladies going into a frozen cycle, I know it's really early days and things could change just as quick but feel excited.
Good luck to everyone else testing this week, the 2ww is the hardest part of all, and I'm sorry for the BFN,s I truly know how it feelsx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Daisy -


----------



## Ragdoll1308

Daisy44 - yeah huge congrats       x

For those thinking of resting early my only advise would be to be careful and I don't want to scare anyone by telling my experience but I also don't want anyone to feel crushed like we did ( on my last fet my husband and I decided because test date landed on my birthday we would test early as if bad result I didn't want to remember that (we make a big thing of birthdays) so we tested a day early and got a BFP over the moon springs to mind, however a day later we re tested again with the clinics test as per there request and it was a BFN ( absolutely crushed, I had experienced a chemical pregnancy ( now I'm by no means saying this will happen to any of you, I jugs wanted to say my experience as now I'm too scared to test early ( good luck everyone xxx

Need babysits - if you're on this thread I can't send a pm to you as says your inbox is full ( xx


----------



## Lucielhasa1

Morning everyone- I haven't posted on this thread before, but have been following you all on here day by day reading all your stories about how you feel and symptoms that you have and seeing how that relates to me.

We had our egg collection back in May 14 and they collected 14 eggs, however on that day DH had the sickness bug and wasn't able to provide a sample so our eggs unfertilized had to be frozen and we were told only 25% would survive. When they defrosted amazingly 11 survived, 8 fertilized and we had one blasocyst and other one just slight under blast put back. We were told we had a 10% chance of it working.

I'm on 9DP5dt and got my very first ever BFP this morning I cant believe it!!. I had had no symptoms what so ever, no cramps , shooting pains, no feeling sick. no nothing. The only thing if I had to say a symptom would be a slight back ache although I do get back anyway as I'm a hairdresser and standing all day. So please do not worry if you are not having any symptoms.

This ride is so hard for everyone, my heart goes out to all bfn, be strong and take each day as it comes xx


----------



## Ragdoll1308

Daisy44 - yeah huge congrats       x

For those thinking of testing early my only advise would be to be careful and I don't want to scare anyone by telling my experience but I also don't want anyone to feel crushed like we did ( on my last fet my husband and I decided because test date landed on my birthday we would test early as if bad result I didn't want to remember that (we make a big thing of birthdays) so we tested a day early and got a BFP over the moon springs to mind, however a day later we re tested again with the clinics test as per there request and it was a BFN ( absolutely crushed, I had experienced a chemical pregnancy ( now I'm by no means saying this will happen to any of you, I jugs wanted to say my experience as now I'm too scared to test early ( good luck everyone xxx

Need babysits - if you're on this thread I can't send a pm to you as says your inbox is full ( xx


----------



## Ragdoll1308

Lucielhasa that's really great to here and congratulations, I'm on day 7 past transfer of one day 6 blastocyst frozen embie and I've only had slight cramping at the beginning but nothing else and so have been thinking it's not worked ( your comment gives me more hope xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Lucie - yay!         

What a journey you've had! Glad it ended well for you! 

Ragdoll - I'm sorry about your chemical.  Really hope you get your bfp this cycle.


----------



## Boom

Lucielhasa and Daisy - woohoo big congrats 

Ragdoll - thanks for the advice. Every day I tell myself I won't test anymore but then I find myself at 4 in the morning crouching in a corner trying to read the test from the streetlight so DH doesn't wake up! So far the agony of resisting is much worse than the actual negative test as I am still way too early to tell.
I totally see your point though about the potential of a chemical.....


----------



## Ragdoll1308

Thank you ladies, it was devastating but keeping positive this time, every time we do it is a new chance ) god luck all, hope to hear good news from you on OTD ) mine is on Tuesday (16th) xx


----------



## pinkteapot

Is your OTD two weeks from EC or ET? My clinic does 2 weeks from ET but it doesn't sound like they all do...?

I had EC two weeks ago (Fri 29/ and a 3DT on Mon 1/9. My clinic told me to test (they don't do bloods) on Mon 15/9 - 14DP3DT.

From the threads on here it looks like some people are told to test 14DP EC. Is that right? Does anyone know why different clinics vary? 

Currently 14DP EC and 11DP3DT. No symptoms apart from sore boobs, being hot overnight and crazy dreams, but I think Crinone causes all those anyway! Since yesterday I've had the teensiest possible bit of brown spotting in my Crinone residue (delightful!). Was scared at first that AF was starting but it's such a small amount and definitely not bright red so trying not to worry too much yet.

Why do I have to wait until Monday to test? Argh!


----------



## Ianaleena

Hello ladies,

Virtual EM - welcome 
Heidi2- good luck on your testing Monday I have my fingers crossed.
Lca- I've been getting some similar symptoms , hope you get your BFP.
Daisy44- congratulations on your BFP
Lucielhasa1- congratulations on your BFP
Ragdoll- sorry about your past BFN, I hope this time you get your BFP.
Boom- how you doing, so have you been testing? I'm going to start tomorrow just can't help myself.
Pinktepot- I wouldn't wait any longer I would test.  Fingers crossed for you.

I really hope everyone gets there BFP


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Pinkteapot - you have the patience of a saint!!! My date is 15 days past ec. I have to have a blood test but my clinic told me a hpt would be accurate on that day.


----------



## pinkteapot

Part of me wants to test early (early compared to when my clinic want me to test anyway) but part of me doesn't want to because I like the feeling of hope at the moment!!

Seems my clinic always do 14DP ET, so if I'd had a 5DT it'd be 19 days after EC!


----------



## Daisy44

Thanks girls, must admit I'm a bit scared of changing to a BFN on Monday(OTD) but last time on the 1st cycle I had AF pains on this day then started spotting on the tea time, I waited right till OTD to test and was gutted, I said next time I would test a bit earlier, it was exciting to see a positive on the test tho first time in 14 years, I don't think it would feel real till having a scan and they say everything's ok, so all we can all do is just see what happens and keep fingers crossed, good luck everyone in the september2ww xx


----------



## Panama81

Hi everyone this is my first time on here.  First of all congratulations to all the ladies with BFPs   

I'm currently 10dp3dt and due to test Monday 15th.  However curiosity has got the better of me and I tested this morning only to reveal a BFN  

I don't feel any different, I've had no spotting whatsoever just a few cramps and night sweats over the past few days .  I'm hoping I've tested too early  

Finding this 2ww very difficult


----------



## hopefull_2014

Hi ladies,

I am new here, so congratulations for those who have BFP  wish you all the best in your pregnancies

today is my 6dp5dt and I have my test on next monday (like you Panama81). I tested yesterday and today and all were negative. this my second IVF attempt, so i am really terrified that will not work out even this time. the first time seemed that everything was going very good (according to doctors and embryologist) i had 3dt of 2 embryos, but at the end none had implanted and i resulted having my periods on same day of my test.

i don't have any symptoms so far apart from sore breast, night sweats (which i think is caused by cyclogest pessaries) and some cramps the same day of the transfer and the following 2days. it was really long and painful 2 weeks as i suffered from OHSS and it was really physically and emotionally exhausting. so i am really hopeful that it will work this time, 

I am deeply sad inside as i was really optimistic that this time may work

hopefully it just early to test and i will have a positive results on monday


----------



## Ianaleena

Hopefull & panama welcome, don't give up hope yet, it may just be too early , everybody is different , it's down to when you implant so keep  , fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## hopefull_2014

thanks Ianaleena for your kind words...my only hope is that I fit with those ladies who dont display symptoms as i passed the normal time frame for implantation


----------



## Lucielhasa1

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes.

Hopefull- I think you are testing too early, your days only add up too 11, they need to add up to 14 or 15 (my clinic say 15) but I am 14 today and got a positive. Try to have positive thoughts, it will all help.

Daisy- congrats!! I got my first BFP this morning too, but I think Im a couple of days behind you, I know what you meant about testing tomorrow, worrying that you'll get the same result.


----------



## Daisy44

Wow congratulations lucielhasa1 hoping it stays the same for us   X


----------



## hopefull_2014

Congratulation lucielhasa1    thats good news

thnaks for your advice, i know i am testing early but i am anxious as i did not experience any symptoms ... did you have any for your case?

still hopefull to have good news as urs  

daisy44 i think we are on the same day, my test is due on monday...did u have any symptoms?  

good luck for all of us


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies,

Congrats to those who've got BFPs!! And I'm so so sorry to those who got BFNs! Take some time and be kind to yourselves!!

Today is full of mixed emotions for me today! Woke up about 5am again, seems to be happening every day, had cramps but I thought they were good cramps, in my sides & back, it felt like I'd pulled muscles, which I read a lot of ladies had before finding out they were pregnant? I saw this as a sign, I must be pregnant   But then on my drive to Doncaster this morning I had terrible cramps like AF they were so strong, I thought AF was going to arrive, the nurse warned me the pessaries could cause AF pains, and I've had some, but these were stronger? Now it's a dull ache in one spot, like a dull shooting pain, has anyone experienced this? Really worried its a bad sign


----------



## hopefull_2014

hi teammonkey,
we have the same case and same day of ET
as far as what i read for preg symptoms i think it is maybe really positive to have such pain especially when it is local


----------



## Princesslil

Can you add me please, had soiui today otd will be the 25th sept


----------



## Heidi2

Ok I've just cracked ....and peed on a stick!  It's way to early so there is nothing to see but I'm a cereal-early-tester anyway and have a box of 10 test! I can't stop myself! I imaging I'll pee on these darn sticks morning and night until I get the bloody bloody test! I know I've gone to far if I have to buy another box of 10! 

Ps someone's question about testing dates... I always thought it was 14 day post egg collection....as that takes into account if it was 2or5 day transfer....

As I think 9dp5dt is the fairly accepted earlier test date clinic recommend....but 6dp5dt I was told is the absolute earliest for multiple and 7dp5dt is the absolute earliest or singletons....but of course there is lots of variable such as late implantation etc. so defo not an exact science by any means.....


----------



## hopefull_2014

hi heidi,

which day are you on? i find it really hard this time, my second try..the wait is killing me


----------



## Heidi2

Hopfully 2014. i had ET monday so I am only 4dp5dt so testng wayyyy to early... Yes the wait is a killer. Hang in there! were are u up to on dates?


----------



## hopefull_2014

i am 6dp5dt, i tested yesterday and today and all negative. i was really hopeful this time but i have my doubt now as i do not have any symptoms. it was really hard 2 weeks as i had OHSS.

did you have any symptoms first time you were pregnant?


----------



## Heidi2

It's a bit early to see anything..you need at least another 2or 3 days I reckon.
But I  literally had not one symptom, and that was for most of the whole 9months! It was most bizarre. So don't go by symptoms as we are all so different. I'm not expecting any symptoms this time either way.....the drugs messy u up anyway so it's the numbers that count I reckon if u can get HCG done its the most reliable thing..then you need the two reading to be more sure what's going on. Ohss is nasty I had that before to....the bloating gives u that horrible tight feeling...


----------



## hopefull_2014

thank for ur response...u get me some hope now

the symptoms of OHSS was really terrible. I get short breaths and terrible cramps and bloating. hope that we can get positive results.
what test do you recommend using? and what do you mean by number?


----------



## kitechick

I'm out ladies. Tested 14 & 16 days post EC and both a BFN.  Gutted doesn't begin to cover it.  

Thanks for all the support.

Good luck to all of you on here & I really hope that you all get your miracle that we all long for so much.  Take care xx


----------



## Daisy44

Kitechick I'm so sorry it is your OTD   
Hopefull2014  I think you was bit early testing, it wouldn't show a positive till around day 9, I get so impatient the last few days, just hang in there a bit longer, I did another test this morn and still a BFP I had transfer 1st sep, did you have yours then? Good luck to you     X


----------



## LCA

Morning ladies, huge congrats to those with BFP's, am keeping everything crossed I join you guys but doesn't time go slower in these 2 weeks. 
Hopefull_14 - might be a little early so don't worry too much, see the link below which is quite a good guide on when testing might work.
http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer (one of my many googling efforts!) Is what am working to anyhow. Am 9dp6dfet today and testing tomorrow but testing date is 18th.

Still trying to take each day as it comes and day 10 is the longest I have ever got to in the cycle before period came so today and tomorrow are big days for me.

Enjoy your weekend, find something to distract you....got into the Sopranos Box set and kept me sane alongside work 

/links


----------



## Laura79

I haven't posted for a while but reading this forum obsessively. So sad for all the BFNs, it truly is the worst feeling in the world. stay strong if you can ladies and wishing you all the best for the future xx

Today is OTD for me and it's a BFP, no symptoms just AF cramps a few days ago. Going to call clinic today. I did test early and got a positive on weds as I couldn't wait.

I just want to say good luck to everybody on this journey, it's wonderful to have the opportunity to chat to those who really know. Thank you for your support xx


----------



## LCA

Congratulations Laura79, great news!


----------



## Heidi2

Hopfully2014 when I say numbers I mean the HCG blood test, I'm having one 9dp5dt and another is booked for 11dp5dt as I have a history of biochem and mc so I almost don't trust the pee sticks anyway. The HCG 48 hrs apart are the most accurate way of knowing what's going on.

Hummm sticks I've got some ultra early ones this time but I'm not sure I like them much as the instructions seem to contradict itself from the pack and the leaflet? One says the line has to be darker one says just a line so I think I've got rubbish test this time. You have to look for the strength it's picking up these are 10mlU.


----------



## kitechick

Daisy44 OTD was Thursday & as got BFN then clinic said to try today as no AF symptoms etc. so def a no goer for us x


----------



## Cornishfairy

Could I be added to this thread
So iui treatment. 
Iui on 08/09/14
Test date 21/09/14


----------



## Harper14

kitechick - I am so so sorry its such a difficult journey and when it doesn't work out its devastating, I will never forget how i felt in january when i got the same result. I know for some they deal with it by throwing themselves back into another plan/cycle but for me I was in such a dark place I couldn't even think about doing another cycle but it does get easier and you do find the strength - take time to get over it and really hoping you have success in the future xxxx

Laura - congratualations fab news

hopeful I think you are still too early, although i got a bfp at that stage its become apparent that I have very high HGC in comparison to others so this is the only reason, some of the lower levels which are still bfp would not show on a urine test for at least another few days so thats why some woman do get bfp early. When i was pregnant with our BC i didn't get BFP until days after my missed AF (although it was a natural cycle i knew when i conceived) so that time i must have had much lower HGC. Try and stay positive I cycled with a woman last time round who had BFN on OTD stopped all the meds and then tested 3 days later BFP and now had a little girl so it just goes to show you that until AF arrives you are not out xx

heidi - the same as above HGC varies so much in everyone, I have really high HGC (could still be a multiple or a strong singleton) but its the only reason I got BFP so early otherwise i prob wouldn't have got until at least 14 past EC and some are even later dependent on implantation. Keep the faith x

just to reassure those with no symptoms I really had none (other than the odd pessary related symptom) I am now over 5 weeks and still don't have symptoms other than the odd AF type cramp which always sends me into a panic.

Sorry for anyone I have missed x

AFM - nothing really to report I got my 3rd Beta yesterday and levels are 3500 so i def pregnant its quite a strong HGC so it could be multiples (even though i only had one embryo transferred) or a strong singleton but i won't know until scan which is not for another 10 days agh!!! I've started to believe and relax a little, this 2ww after the BFP has been horrendous you feel like something is going to go wrong and then you worry about MC, ectopic, molar you name it I've googled it. But i also know how lucky I am to get this far so hopefully I am not sounding like I am moaning I really am so so lucky but its still a very difficult part of the journey - i keep wondering does it get easier? there is always another hurdle or worry. These woman who get pregnant naturally and can enjoy from day 1 don't realize how lucky they are 

xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Good morning ladies,

Heidi2- I'm the same, I'm a testing lunatic, you are at the same stage as me today I'm 5dp 5dt, and I just can't help testing, don't worry we will get our BFP one of these mornings lol. 
Hopefull- we are testing early, but some of us just can't help it, gives us something to look forward to everyday lol. Getting a bfn everyday doesn't put me down as I know it's to early, it's just the hope of seeing the BFP early 
Kitechick- so sorry for your bfn I wish you the best for the future.
Daisy44- I'm so happy for you , your still getting a BFP.
Lca- thanks for the link, fingers crossed your af doesn't show up, and you make it past your day 10 
Laura79- congratulations on your BFP
Cornishfairy- welcome.
Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Boom

Kite chick - sorry to hear about your BFN are you going to keep taking the meds? Have you had a blood test?

Heidi - the line only needs to be darker on an ovulation test. Maybe the box is for the wrong type of test

Laura - congratulations!! Although I'm already testing, I'm not expecting a real result till 3 days before OTD which is when you got your BFP so that's encouraging 

Harper - my oldest is 15. You never relax!

Ianaleena - that's my attitude too to early testing. And it was too stressful trying not to test! Glad you're doing ok. 

AFM - although there's another week to my OTD, AF would normally be due in 4 days so I've got everything crossed for a BFP around then


----------



## kitechick

Thank you for all your lovely comments - they are all making me cry!  Must run out of tears soon

Harper14 - thanks especially for your words xx

boom - I emailed my consultant @ silly o'clock this morning to ask if I could stop taking the 'bullets of doom' although I didn't use those words!! He said as long as I had done 2 tests then I could.


----------



## Ianaleena

Boom- thank you boom glad your doing ok , I've got everything crossed for you too.

Just wanted to ask a question tmi I know but is anyone having sex in the tww, my clinic said it was ok after 3days past transfer, but I'm too scared , not sure if that's right or not


----------



## teammonkey

Hi, my clinic advised no sex in 2WW, and my acupuncturist said the same, so I wouldn't risk it xx


----------



## hopefull_2014

hi ladies,

thank you all for ur kind comment and support, it did really help.

i am really sorry kithick it did not work this time, i know its very hard.

congratulation to the other ladies (daisy and laura) for ur BFP, i am really glad for u

ianaleena if i were u, I wont risk having sex as i read that it can cause uterous contractions which is not good for embryo implantation.

today i woke up at 5 am on some cramping, it s similar to AF...its on and off all morning and switching from left side of my uterous to right side...its very late for implantation cramping so i dont know what does it mean

my ET was on 6 sep and blood test s scheduled for 15 sep

good luck to all of us


----------



## Ianaleena

Thank you ladies ,I will hold off then best to be safe.


----------



## Daisy44

Ianaleena I think the same as you regarding the testing I got to day 11 past 5day transfer and couldn't wait any longer I would rather see an BFN and hope it would change on OTD, it's so scary just doing a test anyway, I think if mine changes now it would make me feel better going into another cycle knowing I got a bit further than last time, if it makes you feel better keep testing, I think it settles ya mind a bit for that day x


----------



## Heidi2

I just emailed a complaint to  about their contradicting test instructions. I just double checked and its crap, I reckon they left the ovulation stick guideline on the hgc packaging and just changed the leaflet inside. This is not a time you need to be confusing people....that's rubbish.

Ianaleena, yes the say no sex....but interesting I read a really funny thread here years ago that was doing a poll on which BFP and which bfn had orgasums the 2ww try try and work out if a big O actually helped (!? ) implantation....it was just the orgasum but the absence of any kind penetration. (Sorry tmi,) it was a funny thread though I'll try and find it maybe....

Yes I see early testing like Fishing, don't take it too seriously if you don't get a catch... Your just looking for a bite so you can get in early on the news if there is guna be any! 

Congrats dairy and Laura! 

Hsrper, great numbers!,...for my good cycle I went, 67, 147 and the 340 and had a singleton. 

Kitchick, so sorry honey...it's a horrid time i know....be kind to yourself, hugs. Rest and you will find more strength keep the faith. Hugs.

Boon, hopefully2014, ianaleena and all the others I've missed....hang in their girls tick tock each day is closer to knowing and being out of the ladies in waiting status! Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Cornishfairy

Oops I had rumpy pumpy yesterday. My nurse did say we could as long as we used protection as I have 3 follicles.  After reading that you have all been told not to I will put an end to it lol
Anyone else exercising? I normally run so I have stopped that but anyone know if swimming is ok or is it best to not bother for the 2ww


----------



## hopefull_2014

hi cornish.
I think it is better to not do sport in this period of time until it stick well  as can cause contractions in your uterous. for swimming you may risk having vaginal fungus, personally i did stop to avoid any risk

i heard walking is good as it helps with blood circulation to your uterous. on which day re y?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Cornishfairy (or corns hairy according to autocorrect  )  - I'm desperate to go for a run too.  My clinic said it would probably be fine but better just to go for a walk instead. Humph. Better safe that sorry i guess.


----------



## Cornishfairy

Yeah I'm defiantly not gonna run.  Have been walking as I've got a pooch so I'll just stick with that


----------



## Ianaleena

Yeh defo don't run I gave up my running for walking and defo don't swim.
Thanks Heidi2 , that thread sounds like fun lol.
Daisy44- it is scary testing but in a way it helps me in my own way get through it all , and if I get a early BFP then I will be over the moon, otherwise I will just pick myself back up and carry on, but I'm just thinking positive all the way, I think that's the way to do it.


----------



## GreenQueen

Laura - Lucie - Daisy - congrats on your BFPs, especially first timers!! Sooooooo exciting for you now 

Welcome to the newbies too - you'll get lots of advice and support here  This forum has been solid for me for the last few weeks and I don't miss a day of updates even though it sometimes runs to 4 pages....  

AFM - I'm still not having many symptoms to report, so mainly being glad that I feel well and believing that something is still happening for me! It's good to know that there are others without symptoms too.  I think this makes us all a bit   I think as if you have symptoms you worry and if you don't have any you also worry!  Taking each day at a time and have still not POAS! Might just crack tomorrow at 8dp3dt or is that just too early?? Who knows! Waiting til OTD is looking impossible for me...

Hope you have lovely weekends everyone.


----------



## hopefull_2014

qreenqueen, it is totally true that either you have symptoms or not your worries are the same, but i think is human nature, especially female nature  ...we over analyse stuff  

in fact, i did not have any symptoms all the week...to my surprise today morning (7dp5dt) i woke up early in morning 5 am to cramps and some back pain...they were similare to period pain but slightly different i think (not sure) and continue till around 11 am, after that nothing!! i felt  more tired and i even felt asleep twice on couch which strange. i dont know how to interpret that as the implantation is supposed already passed and i tested negative this morning.


----------



## Ragdoll1308

Well almost to 9dpt and this wait is sooooooo long! 

Congratulations to all those bfps out there but also so sorry to hear all those bfns too ( I know how that feels and lots of love coming your way xx

Waitig has become like a rollercoaster for me, I feel highs and lows ( ) I've had a few cramps but then go days without anything and start to feel empty inside and it makes me doubt anythings happening ( here's hoping in 3get ups I get the result my hubby and I are hoping for x

Lots of luck to you all ladies xxx


----------



## fingersx2013

Oh ragdoll
I know the feeling! I'm now 8dpt and have 4days til I test!
Getting tempted by the tests every time I go to bathroom they're winking at me!

Again I go from positive to negative! Today I got really bad cramp and literally felt like AF was here! Was freaking out about going to toilet and scared to look! But so far all good!! 

Hope the next few days fly by for u and everyone else still in the 2ww


----------



## Boom

Hi everyone, 

Too busy for full personals but just wanted to say:
Cornishfairy - the no sex rule is for ivf. I don't think it applies for iui......

Sending baby dust to all xxx


----------



## teammonkey

GreenQueen laughing at you comment, I worried yesterday as had lots of pains, worried today as I've had hardly any! I'm going to try wait until day 9 or 10? Day 8 may be a bit soon, I think it would be more worrying getting a false negative? That's how I feel? I did test today but just to see if the trigger was definitely gone, but must admit was hoping for a positive secretly!  

Hopeful I had a similar experience yesterday morning! I was 6dp5dt, who knows what it was? Let's hope it was a good sign!  

Hope everyone's coping ok xx


----------



## hopefull_2014

hi ladies
hope you re enjoying your saturday night and not stressing so much on symptoms, tests..etc

i am really glad i joined your group as i seem more calm and a little bit more serene speaking to others about my situation. i was really tired not speaking to anyone about my case as my family dont know i am undergoing ivf...really grateful for the support and kindness of this group, hope everyone of us will have great news on their big day.

teammonkey i really thought i will have my periods later today as the cramps were very painful i could not sleep from 5 am. i hope it s good sign for both of us 
we have same day of testing, i am counting down the hours , my husband told me am doing like series 24. i am praying for positive one this time around


----------



## hopefull_2014

by the way we have same age teammonkey and my husband turned 35 2 days ago...poor we could not celebrate his birthday as i am still tired  from ohss


----------



## teammonkey

Hopefull how freaky, I was exactly the same, couldn't sleep! But mine passed about 7, but then started again, but was more like AF, I was driving to a training course at the time so couldn't go to tote bathroom, but when I got there, I rushed to, and nothing! I was convinced AF had arrived! Cramps were on and off all day. I also had shooting pains around my bikini line, and the odd one in my lady area.. Have you had anything like that? My boobs are blood huge too! 

My husbands birthday end of month, a lot of similarities!   I'm hoping we can go out on his birthday and I'll be pregnant and not drinking! But if not I've decided I'm getting very drunk!!


----------



## Heidi2

Yes the forums are a savour for helping to know that you really are not alone ( or going bonkers with your body watching! everyones doing the same!) I would say there is no way to understand infertility and IVF without having it, or doing it. Your friends and family try hard to support you but mostly they don't really get it. Also all their sorry for you faces when they find out a bit about your history is not helpful at all. I got most of my research, clinic contacts, questions answered and round the clock support from here. So power to the FF girls. Plus us lot are now are all experiencing the same crazy-enduring 2ww at the same time! Ahhhhhhhh I just peed on another stick, far to early of course I know that....but I just can't help myself! Lol


----------



## Ianaleena

Good night all, I hope someone's stick shows a positive soon, as were all at it lol.


----------



## hopefull_2014

teammonkey what do you mean by shooting , but i had a strange feeling too as something is pulling me from my vigy (sorry for description) at local point. i am not sure if its same? but i dd not have such cramping anymore for the rest of day, ended at 11 am. my boobs are too very huge and sore, i have heavy night sweats (even if i normally dont sweat) even this afternoon when i felt asleep i woke up sweaty  
now i have headache and i experienced some short breath this afternoon and still have. i feel also more tired than yesterday. do you feel some of my symptoms?

Heidi if it makes you more calm to test, just do it   but just keep in mind that it is early and very rare to have positive before blood test. just to keep your thoughts positive


----------



## Rach82

Hi can I join this thread please. Had 3dt of 2 embies on 4/9. I am a poas  addict so started testing really early from 3dp3dt , bfn,  so knew trigger had gone, continued to get bfn until  on 7dp3dt to our delight we saw a very faint line! 😃 however that night I started spotting brown mainly when I wiped (tmi!) this has continued since and last there was even some light red which sent me into a panic! My hpts are getting stronger lines so that's positive but I'm so worried about this spotting. Have noticed it's worse after inserting the pessaries, has anybody had any experience of irritation from cyclogest? Or any advice for me? Would be gratefully received Tia x


----------



## LCA

Made it to day 10 so first hurdle down for me! Did first test as couldn't wait anymore but was BFN. Gutted but trying to just carry on and remember that main thing is that AF isn't here.  Still got swollen and veiny boobs, cramps and tiredness and did convince  myself it has worked.  Dreamed about getting a positive test last night which was so vivid I thought I had done it when I woke up!! Arg! Still working towards 18th as OTD so just need to keep positive.  Hang on in there Emby!


----------



## Boom

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all doing well. 

TMI warning, but I had a big O last night in my sleep! Even in the dream I was saying no this is not allowed. Then woke up terrified that I'd dislodged my embies 

DH tried to reassure me but I can't help worrying now, though I've only really had big O's in my sleep when pregnant before - so in theory it's a good sign.....
But I think my dreams are most vivid in pregnancy due to the hormones, which I'm currently pumping myself full of so it doesn't prove anything. Aaaargh this is such a crazy making time!!

I too would go truly mad if it wasn't for these forums. One day a while ago I told my hubby something that someone had said on here that summed up how I felt about something. He said "I don't think it's helpful that there are people putting those negative ideas in your head" I told him that's exactly WHY I should be on here because there's no one else to understand those negative thoughts and it's not healthy to pretend they're not there

Anyway I just wanted to say thanks for the ongoing support


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Boom - are you sure it wasn't a dream?? Even if not, I'm sure you'll be fine.  Women will be having sex and Os all the time during tww.  May even be good to get blood flowing to your uterus!

Im having funny dreams just now! Last night i dreamt i did a test in supermarket toilets, had to hand it into a lady at the cafeteria in the supermarket to get the results and it came back with a flashing line and the word 'tentative'! WTF


----------



## teammonkey

Morning everyone,

Hopeful we have different symptoms! I've not had sweats, headaches or shortness of breath. The shooting pain, is hard to describe to be honest! Just a twinge like cramp I got in my first week regularly, but not since day 6! I'm not day 8 and very little symptoms, I've heard of lots of pregnancy stories where ladies were like this, but being the hormonal irrational being I am, I've convinced myself it's not worked! Previously planned to start testing soon, but this has scared me off! If I got a BFN I'd be devastated and rather wait!

Hi rach and welcome! Congratulations!! Sounds very positive you got such an early positive! I'd say it could be both have implanted to show that quickly? Don't know much about the bleeding, I've heard of ladies getting this and it being ok? Maybe one embie has come away? If your getting stringer positives stay positive and call your clinic when they are open and see what they recommend?

LCA so sorry you got a BFN, but your OTD isn't here yet, so try stay positive! I'm desperate to test but I've heard so many ladies having an early bfn which then became a BFP, I'm going to wait until at least the day before! What test did you use? Some are said to be much better than others?

Boom I'd take the big O as a good sign! I've read through the 2WW successfuls, and that is on there regularly! Excited for you! 

Well I'm feeling very negative about my own journey today, since Friday I've had very little symptoms/signs, and I've convinced myself it's not worked! Feel like I need a sign, other than AF pains which I get now and again, like night sweats or dizziness, or a naughty dream


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Team monkey - keep your faith! Remember, given your beautiful hatched blast, it is more likely to work than not so why should it not have worked for you?  

More people don't have symptoms than do and your symptoms to date could well have just been the progesterone.  If every woman got obvious symptoms then everyone would know they were pregnant before their missed period! One lady (who luckily got natural bfp before starting treatment at my clinic) kindly msg'd me yesterday to say not to worry if I'm not getting symptoms. She is now 15dpo and still no symptoms but bfp since 11dpo. 

You don't have long to go now and just remember, you have a frostie there as insurance if this doesn't work.  Why don't you go for acupuncture at the start of the week to see if that will relax you a bit? Or go listen to Zita! x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

For all the early testers - this link is useful to see what is meant to be happening when. Its not exact though - some develop later than others.

I had no blasts on day 5 for example...only on day 6.

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

/links


----------



## teammonkey

Thank you shiny happy girl! Think I'm just being a total neg head! I think the face I had this tight muscle feeling around my bikini line and hips convinced me it worked, heard many say they got that when BFP, but now that's gone, it's left me worrying! But you're right I've a higher chance of it working! 

I'm actually booked in for acupuncture tomorrow! Hope it helps!

How are you feeling? 

Has anyone decided when they're going to test? There's quite a few of us around similar dates?


----------



## Daisy44

Morning all, to the ladies with no symptoms, I'm now13 days past 5dt and got 1st positive on Friday, I have not got or had a single symptom, not even any effects from pesserys this time round, last time I had bloating and constipation so just remember every single one of us is different
Good luck to all the testers this week hope it's a BFP for everyone xx


----------



## Cornishfairy

Rach..... I thought spotting wS a sign of implantation of egg into the lining? 
Good luck
I'm on day 7 of our 2ww. Not tempted to poas as I never have tests in the house. I've just never been the type to test if period late etc by a day. 
Nx sun will soon be here 
Enjoy the rest of ya wk end everyone x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Team monkey - I'm good thanks. Ive not had much by way of symptoms (lots of twinges over last couple of days and some light cramps mainly) but know it could be the progesterone so not reading in to it. 

Im now 6dp3dt so the doubts will no doubt start creeping in more soon. 

My biggest worry is if i should have bothered using EEVA or just gone to blast.  One of my frosties was a hatched AA and I cant believe i didnt get to use it and it may not even survive freezing. 

Just hope the embie EEVA picked was good as the other high predictor it picked turned out not to be! Its meant to be right 85% of the time so fingers crossed my embie went to blast and implanted. 

See - i can be perfectly rational with other people's worries but not with my own! 

Doing Zita every night helps i think but itching to start testing now i know some (if only a few) can get bfp's at 9dpo. 

Might start testing on Tues or Wed but in the knowledge that it's too soon so an early bfp would simply be a bonus. I know some say its dangerous incase of a chemical but I'll just keep in mind that it isn't definite until test date.


----------



## teammonkey

Funny isn't it shiny happy girl? I'm the same can advise others to stay positive, not test early etc, but there I am analysing every symptom, desperate to test, knowing full well it's very unlikely even if I am pregnant to get a positive test, I'm only 8dp5dt! OTD is there for a reason, late implantation etc, I know it's not worth the risk, but can't help thinking of testing tomorrow


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Tomorrow you'll be equivalent to 14dpo so i would go for it if i were you. Infact - id have been testing today if i were you


----------



## ssjj25

HI Ladies
I haven't been on for a while, its been nice to read how everyone is getting on.

I am afraid I am going to be out in the next 24 hours; I know my body sooooo well down to timings and I have been experiencing slight aches over the past few days, but this morning the pains are intense and are turning into my usual dragging/contraction type pains, which normally happen 14 days after ovulation (which would be Monday) My OTD would be Weds.  
I wish everyone on here lots of     and BFP's!!! This forum has been such a help through this roller coaster journey.
One last Q, does anyone know how long after a BFN one would have to wait to start another cycle of IVF? xx


----------



## teammonkey

Ladies, 

I caved and just did a test and got a BFP! Excited but scared to be... Could this be the trigger? I did a test earlier in the week to see if trigger had left and was negative, but used same cheap amazon test this morning and negative! So used first response and positive, wasn't first urine of day either so quite watered down

Hoping someone knows how long trigger takes to pass? I had my trigger 15 days ago? Only 150 dose so quite low? Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Morning ladies,
Teammonkey, wow congratulation I'm so happy for you  
So sorry to those getting there early bfn, but hey it is still early.
Lca- so glad you made it to your day 10 
Boom- don't worry I'm sure you will be fine.
Afm- well today all of my symptoms have gone except the odd sharp pain, so not sure what to think, going crazy, sort of flipped last night think everything through the whole cycle finally caught up with me, poor hubby took the blunt end  so woke up today from the 4 hour sleep I had, not sure what to think , boom looks like I'm getting my bad day today.
Hope everyone else is ok today , welcome new ladies.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Team monkey - i knew it, i knew it!!!   congrats      

Trigger would surely have gone by now. Plus - if there was enough to show a positive on first response, would surely be enough to show on internet cheapie days ago.....


----------



## Rach82

Team monkey thanks for your reply I too did wonder about maybe losing one embie, but as the blood isn't red and don't really have any bad cramping I think I just need remain calm and see how I go , as my otd isn't till Thursday my clinic won't really offer me any advice just told me to continue with the pessaries, test again thurs and ring them with the result so guess it's just a waiting game for me now. 
As for your bfp, congratulations!! 😃 I really doubt it would still be the trigger I was told it can stay in your system for up to 10 days only, mine was gone after 8 days. So I would say you were well and truly pregnant 😃😃 xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Monkey - out of interest - which internet cheapies were you using? I have a stash i was thinking of using up but maybe wont bother!


----------



## hopefull_2014

teammonkey, congratulationsssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!! good news
which early test did you use? i did not use anything since negative of yesterday morning
do you still have cramps? i am cramping since 4 am but seems like my periods are coming. do you have any new other symptoms (bloating, cervical mucus, etc)?


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies! 

Thanks so much for your congrats!! I'm very happy but trying not to be until I get closer until my OTD!! Can't help worry I might test tomorrow and have it all snatched away!

Shiny I tested because of what you said about testing! And I was worrying I wasn't going to be pregnant as since yesterday morning few symptoms whereas I was having lots the days before.. I was using the amazon cheapies, I would say don't bother! I used a first response, you can't get them cheaper on amazon, it's not worth the stress I don't think with the cheap ones. 

Hopefull thanks for the congrats! I tested with first response, which did you use? As I used an amazon cheapie half an hour before and was negative so don't trust them. Symptom wise I had lots of cramping around day 6 but now I get the odd AF type cramp but nothing else except feeling slightly light headed, and a heavier feeling in my uterus area? I was convinced it hadn't worked as everyone says you're more tired, and I'm more awake than ever! Did notice today my nipples are very veiny! They've been double the size for about a week or so, and tender, tenderness seems to have gone a lot but still huge lol!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hee hee - love it! Hope it stays.  

I just jumped on your bandwagon and did a frer test - not expecting anything - but there's a really (and i mean really) faint second line.

It came up within 3 mins so surely cant be evap line?? Hope it gets darker!!  Only 6dp3dtb (so like 9dpo) but guess it is feasible with frer and shouldn't be trigger as this was 11days ago. I tested for the trigger last Wednesday with an ultra sensitive internet cheapy as didn't want to waste a frer. surely it would have picked it up?

Please get darker!


----------



## hopefull_2014

i am really happy for you!!!

i used amazon cheapie too, did you use boots first response or clearblue one?


----------



## teammonkey

Ooh shiny happy girl I do hope so!! I am keeping everything crossed for us both my lovely!!  

The thing I didn't consider about testing early is you are so panicky that tomorrow the line won't be there, according to the chart 9dp 5dt it should clearly show on a pt, so now the anxious wait until tomorrow! 

Hopefull amazon ones are rubbish, just did another and still nothing, when my first response is a strong positive. Try a different brand? I'd recommend first response as there the most accurate this early? Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hopefull - there is a  First Response Early Result test - the brand is First Response - pink box. I ordered them online but you can buy them in boots. 

I Just did an internet cheapie and there is an uber light line there too actually but would definitely go for Frer. 

Teammonkey - we are leading each other astray


----------



## hopefull_2014

happy for you shiny, congrats 
thank you teammonkey, i ll try to do it

even if i am quite sure i ll have a negative anyway. i did not have any symptoms till yesterday with cramps early in morning and then today in morning..i am feeling more tired yesterday and today and i feel little bit nauseated, but i feel nauseated little bit when AF about to arrive, No chance i am pregnant 

what symptom did you have shinny?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hopefull - Im still in pupo land til my line gets darker but thanks   
I had nothing until 4dp3dt. Twinges and niggles across pelvis since then and some light cramps yesterday. Bit bloated yesterday/today and been getting light headed when i stand up.  Boobs bit bigger but have been sore since i was on stimms.  Skin pretty spotty too. All of this could be down to progesterone gel though...!

Funny - i dreamt last night i had a test result that said 'tentative' and now kinda have! 

Back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks off. Was dreading it but now cant wait so i can test again!


----------



## Boom

Shiny happy - nope it was real alright!! Woke up in the middle of it  
Your dream sounded crazy too. Just goes to show our subconscious is even worse than our conscious mind!

Team monkey  - thanks, hopefully it was a good sign -  also it was a welcome rarity     

I know what you mean about feeling negative about things. I think it's only natural even when you don't count the crazy hormones.


----------



## Heidi2

OMG! Exciting times everyone!!!!! Yeah!! Team monkey super exciting.

Shiny happy girl a line is a line! be it faint or whatever, i bet it gets darker everyday! soooo exiting.

Boom, the big O is good!! Its suppose to help implantation I read. My only symptoms when I was pregnant was I dreamt of sex and food. I told my acupuncturist at the time that being pregnant turned me into a roman (that's all they did, right!?) 

Rach, I bled in early pregnancy from test day to 12 wks some women do, (i also had a 7wk mc with almost no bleeding, so go figure?) at some points it was heavier than af but he stayed put. wont your clinic (or GP)  not give you x2 HCG bloods so you can know more. It's the most reliable way of knowing what's going on, it would also give you reassurance.

I don't trust my access diagnostic ultra early strips anymore either, just went about bought a two pack of clear blue (the didn't ave first response) can I hold off till the morning pee or will the box be open by bedtime that's the question.....it doesn't help this is the point in 2011 that I got the faintest ever line (i mean it was almost not there, but it was if you know what i mean) so I'm soooooo tempted but its still pretty early.


----------



## Ianaleena

So happy for everyone's BFP , a lines a line congrats , hope everyone else gets there too soon.


----------



## Beckybear

Hi, I've been lurking for a while and just want to say a HUGE thank you to team monkey for making the comment about the amazon pregnancy tests. I bought a pack of 15 cheapy ones and have been testing every day since 6dp5dt (i know, I'm a control freak though, just have to know what's going on!), getting BFNs every day, including today. I also bought some first response tests to do on OTD as a confirmation. Anyway, just read your recent posts and decided to give the first response a go.....and lo and behold BFP!! I want to hug you team monkey!!!  

I think a warning is needed to anyone else who is relying on the Amazon cheapies.... I just always thought you were paying extra for the plastic packaging with first response!


----------



## Heidi2

Oh wow Beckybear that's such great news!! Happy happy times  

Sooo tempted to open my more expensive a tests now eeeeekkk I should have bought two two packs! Lol.......


----------



## Heidi2

Beaky bear...how many dp?t are u today? 

I just caved and opened the cLear blue....stil no cigar I'm afraid .....back to the waiting game, oh god I hope I'm not out....


----------



## Panama81

Well ladies tested today 12dp3dt and still BFN
OTD is tomorrow I very much doubt I will get a BFP


----------



## Ianaleena

Beaky bear - congratulations , think I need to go buy some first response test instead of asda cheap ones.


----------



## hopefull_2014

hi ladies 
I just got first response test, but not early result one 
is it the same?

beckybear congrats for your results   good news!!!! did you use normal first response or early result one?


----------



## Ianaleena

How many types of first response is there ? I'm old at this, the last pregnacy test I did was 10 years ago.


----------



## Cloclo15

Team monkey, I tested and got a positive with my DS 8dp5dt. This time I got a positive 7dp5dt. I did use First Response though, and it isn't completely conclusive, but just to let you know in case you wanted to test. But you would have to be aware of possibility of chemicals etc


----------



## Cloclo15

Sorry, just missed a few pages, congratulations! And to you too Shiny!

I would avoid the cheapie ones in the early stages. And I much prefer First Response to Clear Blue Digital - like being able to see the line


----------



## teammonkey

Ahh beckybear so pleased for you! Here's a virtual hug!!   How many days since your transfer now? And was it a strong line? I just soooooo want these next few days to fly by, I need a definite BFP, right now I don't feel I can get too excited! 

Ladies boots currently have a first response where it's 3 in the box so an extra 1 is free. 

Thanks cloclo I'm finding this all really scary, I've never been pregnant before. And I'm praying this sticks, I know it's so early and first response picks up the lower levels of HCG, I just want tomorrow to arrive so I can test first thing, and the same for the rest of the week lol. I was so paranoid even though the test shows quite a strong positive, I did another one not long ago and a very slightly lighter line, which has worried me, but am I being silly? This morning I tested after no food or drink had been consumed, whereas this afternoon it was after at least 1 litre of water? So surely the hormones would have been diluted. Sending me nuts! See why people don't test early! Xx


----------



## GBissell

Hi 

Please can you add me my test date is 26th September xx


----------



## Beckybear

Thanks so much girls, am trying not to get too excited, only a faint line. It was an early first response (detects 6 days before AF due). I am 8dp5dt so it is still very early and could be a chemical. Been doing a lot of reading across forums and some people haven't tested positive until 11dp5dt, even with twins, so don't lose hope all of you. I also have had no symptoms since Wednesday so really thought I was out the game.  

Teammonkey I'm the same as you, just want to test again tomorrow morning before I let it sink in! I have woken up every morning since transfer between 4.30 and 5 feeling really anxious/excited, hoping to get a better night's sleep tonight but don't think that's going to happen. When were you told by your clinic to test? I was told tomorrow but that seems early compared to others?


----------



## teammonkey

My OTD is Friday, so awhile away yet  

Just had another look at my tests and think I am being dramatic, nothing new there, the difference better  the two is so so tiny I struggled to tell them apart! So I think it would have just been doing a test after a lot of water compared to one without any? 

Like you say becky only 8dp5dt, but hoping it gets stronger from here for us all who've tested ap


----------



## LCA

Team monkey and Beckybear huge congrats on your BFP'S! I have sent hubby out to buy first response tests as I had clear blue and cheapie ones.  Might be clutching at straws on my part but no AF yet so keeping the faith!!
Ianaleena- hear of lots of people with Bfps who had no symptoms at all so keep positive as you're not out of the game yet! 
Rach82-my test date is Thursday too, how are you feeling? I probs shouldn't have tested this morn but caved!
Shiny- great news on your test result...will keep everything crossed for you
Heidi2 -I have been using clear blue as well but am switching to first response after the recent feeds! 

Had some cramps since this morning which am bit worried about, cake has helped though


----------



## Boom

Teammonkey, shiny happy and beckybear - congrats to you all!!

I have been using the internet cheapies but it's too late now to go out for an FRER!! I'm gonna pee in a bottle tomorrow and take it to work and buy a test on the way!!!!!

Ianaleena - what the ladies have used is a first response early result (FRER) which is different from the standard one....


----------



## hopefull_2014

hi ladies 

I tested with first pregnancy standard one and I had very very faint line (not very clear). I am no sure whether it is counted as positive or negative or my brain just playing me around and am so desperate to see positive 

OMG am so confused right now


----------



## teammonkey

Boom that me   peeing in a bottle to take to work, what are we like hey? Good luck!! 

Hopefull congrats!! Which brand test was it? Sounds very positive to me! How many days are you now? Xx


----------



## hopefull_2014

i am on 8dp5dt i used first response but not early result one just standard, i just bought it after u recommend it, i could not find early result so i took the standard from asda

but it is really really faint line, i am not sure 
did u use the early result one teammonkey

when normally negative should be there any line?


----------



## teammonkey

Hi Hopefull! I didn't know there was more than one type of first response? I thought they just detected earlier, hence the name? I'm not sure!

Were both only 8dp so I think a line is a line, and fingers crossed tomorrow it's darker  

No shouldn't be any line if neg xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hopefull - yay!  as long as it appears within the test time of 3 mins and no more than 10 mins , it should be good. If it appears over 10 mins, disregard it - prob just evap line.  Think they also do a quick 1 minute test. 

Beckybear - woop! 

Team monkey - did you buy shares in First Response this morning?  

Panama - sorry to hear about your bfn today but remember you're not out until AF appears. Hope things change xx


----------



## Beckybear

Teammonkey I think your earlier test was darker because the levels of pregnancy hormone are higher in your blood in the morning... Isn't that why a lot of tests tell you to test your first wee of the morning? Just a thought.   our lines are darker in the morning.


----------



## hopefull_2014

hi teammonkey

at first i did not notice the line and i thought it is negative so i burst crying as this is my 2 nd ivf and i really suffered from OHSS. i had 33 embryos and only 1 made it. can you imagine that!!!! but embryologist was so optimistic as he said embryo was already hatching. so i thought if it is negative also this time, I may have something really bad that goes so wrong with implantation.

tomorrow i have blood test so i am really hopeful will positive, i am really praying   with all my senses will be positive this time. i really dont know how to cope with negative one.


----------



## Ianaleena

Thanks lca, I will try to keep positive 
Boom- thanks boom I will get a few of them tomorrow . so have you joined in and tested? 
I'm liking all the positive results on here.


----------



## KBear

Wow, there is some great news today, congratulations to all the BFP. Catching up on this today is really making me want to test early as I am also 8dp5dt but I can't anyway as am away in France at the moment.  Guess I'll have to wait until I'm home!
Sorry to all the BFN, I also know how that feels, sending you all big hugs xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Has anyone been having any food cravings, that's one thing I've wanted the last couple of days is cheese and onion French stick.


----------



## fingersx2013

Need to get myself a first response!! See if I can hold out testing til Tuesday and that's only 1day early!! Only 3days til official test date!! First day back at work today so it's helped take my mind of it!


----------



## teammonkey

Haha shiny I think I should have brought shares, made some money rather than losing it on all the testing  

Beckybear I think so too, after a litre of water and only 2 hours between testing it's bound to have diluted it, and to be honest I was being a drama queen it's hardly any difference! So I'll test in the morning, as didn't actually do first urine of the day today, hoping i will see a darker line with that  

Hopefull how come you are having blood test tomorrow? 

Ianaleena no cravings for me, but light headed a lot, not dizzy just fuzzy headed all the time, like when you are a little tipsy! Missed that feeling, hoping I won't see that for the next year   Have you had any light headedness? I have low blood pressure so no surprise for me that I'm light headed!

Fingers thsts very sensible of you, wish I had more patience and will power! Good luck xx


----------



## hopefull_2014

it is normally 14 days post EC and they give me to test tomorrow

i went out to buy the test earlier and i felt a little bit strange, like not that connected with what happening around me


----------



## teammonkey

Ok. Lucky you! I've got to wait until 13 post ET and even then just a pt no bloods I don't think? X


----------



## lillybean11

Hi all, can i be added to this terribly long two week wait, will be testing 22/9/14
its our second cycle but first transfer. fingers and legs crossed for everyone


----------



## Ianaleena

Teammonkey- I have had light headaches and light headed when I stand up.
Welcome samandy.


----------



## hopefull_2014

teammonkey you can go to your GP and ask for blood test ahead of time


----------



## Cornishfairy

So lovely to catch up on the thread and see so many bfp!! Congratulations! 
I have some amazon cheap tests winging there way to me now. Maybe I should get a decent kit ready for my test day


----------



## harebrain

Hi ladies, just joining you over here,  I am 3dp5dt, I test on 22nd/9 same as you samandy.
This is my 2nd FET I had 2 embies put in after having to defrost 7!! We had a nightmare getting to defrost 2 suitable,  so we are all out of icy embies now. Fingers crossed we wont need anymore! Im getting some painsbut I think most is wind to be honest! 
Loving all the BFP's on this thread


----------



## Ianaleena

Welcome harebrain- all the best with your two frozen embies  this tread is the one to be on lots of  .


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi harebrain - welcome. Just read your signature - what a difficult time you've had. Definitely time you had a break. Hope this frosty is it!  

Cornish fairy - get some FRER's in too! 

Think it was 'peeonastick sunday' today.  Teammonkey - i blame you for starting it (and for probably blame me goading you!)


----------



## hopefull_2014

hi shiny on which day are u?

welcome harebrain


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Only 6dp3dt hopefull. Hence my amazement as any kind of line today. Just hope it gets darker and not a chemical. 

What about you?


----------



## hopefull_2014

i am 8dp5dt...with no symptoms apart from AF cramps early in morning the last 2 days and then nothing

how many embies have you transferred and how many cells?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Just the one. It was an 11 cell (graded 11,3,4). What about you?


----------



## hopefull_2014

just one blastocyst. they did not give me exactly what quality was it even if i asked. tomorrow i ll ask them again

but first ivf i had 2 embies on 3rd day and were (7, 33) and (6,33) i think

i did not think that 3rd day embies develop to over 8 cells, so am amazed to your 11 cell


----------



## fingersx2013

So I caved after everyone else testing and used a wee cheapie I had! 
BFN but it's only day9 post 3day transfer! I'm not giving up hope but may buy some of the first response ones to try next few days!!


----------



## fingersx2013

Hopeful my 3rd day embryos were 12&14cells


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Fingersx - good attitude! FRER is the way to go   was just about to say - you had a 12and a14!

Hopefull - i had 2x 11s and a 12 in my 11 embryos.  EEVA picked an 11 and a 12 as high predictors - the embryologist said generally they prefer 8 cell but to go with EEVA...  I was panicking after though!  After a bit of research, high cell embies can sometimes fizzle out as they've used too much energy.  My other 11 cell went to blast and is now a frosty.  

Goodluck with your test tomorrow! Really hope you get a bfp.


----------



## harebrain

Thanks for the welcome ladies, 
Fingers, its too early yet! Dont get disheartened!  Positive thinking    first response sticks are definitely the  ones to go with.  Saves any confusion, I used cheapies last cycle and there was an extra line, caused all sorts of stress lol.


----------



## teammonkey

Ooh busy on here tonight!

Shiny I do blame you  thanks for the push  It works out for us all! I'm going yo test again in the morning, haven't done one first thing in the morning yet, hoping its a darker line, I need reassurance it's going to stick! Having tight skin/muscle feeling all over my tummy tonight, think its a good sign!

Fingers it's still early, that's like day 10 for me because your 3dt, according to the chart it's too early it get a positive no hcg yet, so be patient, I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you! Here's the link http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Feeling all grew positive vibes, fingers crossed tomorrow is as good a day for us all!! 

/links


----------



## hopefull_2014

thanks shiny, hope every one will get positive..but i am really feeling 70% BFN and 30% BFP
I just want to know what problem can I have with embies not implanting at all as if it occurs tomorrow, it will be a recurring problem and need some explanation. I hate the rules of NHS, as i asked to analyse what problems i can have since the first IVF but they told me to give it another try.really angry with that!!! as they dont take into consideration the emotional burden and physical exhaustion. i even asked them to use baby aspirin in case i have some problems with blood circulation (mom suffer from that)  and they told it not the case, i regret now not taking it.

anyone taking baby aspirin?


----------



## Dollyeden

Hi Hopefull
Yes I took aspirin on this Fet as well as prednisone. None of which I had done on my 1st 2 cycles. Coincidence? This time BFP or just the right time....Who knows? Wishing you all the best, and everyone else xx


----------



## Blondie71

Just butting in as love the excitement in this thread  take the pain out of testing tho and get a clearblue digital and the number of weeks pregnant can even give you  a heads up if you have more than one in there 

Good luck all x


----------



## Dollyeden

Really Blondie?


----------



## GreenQueen

Shiny and Teammonkey and Beckybear - Yay for your positives even if they are faint, and really hoping they get darker in the morning for you all   

I too tested early on have a go Sunday and it was negative, but its still too soon, so I'm not taking that as my final answer just yet!!

Brace yourselves for Monday and hope you have a good one.


----------



## Heidi2

Sorry ive got a big rant coming up ...hope thats ok with everyone!....it might be helpful for any bfn ladies I only wish someone had told me about these tests a couple of cycles in (instead of x4 cycles!) would have saved lots of headache on my part. 

the NHS (and some standard private ivf clinics) are bonkes it really it, it make me so mad. I had 4 cycles fail i keep asking why I felt there must be a reason. But I kept being given the same tx cycle again and again and told I was just unlucky. It wasn't until I did my own research that I found we had lots and lots of small problems that had been missed. Mostly because they don't look and the tests to find them had never been mentioned to me. Many things like clotting issue and thyroid issues have different cut off points for fertility, so what readings a GP considers fine for your general health is adverse to fertility. When I read dr Alan beers book 'is your body baby friendly' (its pretty much all explained in there) I went with a list of tests and my GP haven't heard of most of them, I got some free and most I paid for. (There is a list of level one and level two tests to get on agate immune thread here on FF). I ended up finding out that I had...thick blood, low progesterone, clogged up cervix and uterus, and high immune system and into the bargain my DH sperm fragmentation (a test that cost just 100 euros) meant without treatment was unusable (which is why our embies keeps dying). I know lots of stories about repeat mc then they simply put you on clexane for clotting issues and you have a healthy pregnancy. I only wish I had tested after the first or second cycle, as if you find nothing you can proceed happily that you have it covered. If you find something, find the thing that helps it you can proceed knowing that you haved tried to fix the thing you think might haved caused the failure then you can be confident in you next cycle. I only rant like. This as I sooooo wish someone had told me these things even existed. Same as HCG I don't get why clinics don't give them ESP if you have got bleeding gggrrrrr it help you know where you got to if it failed and helps to diagnose the problem.

Warning though as when I did all this and went back to my standard clinic delighted in my findings they treated my like I was a mad women as they did not recognise the treatments I had chosen....so you may have to revise clinics dependant on you findings. Ironically 3years on they are offering all of the very tx they viewed as experimental in 2011! So I ended up back there for this time anyway.

Hopefully a line is a line defo honey, and your not going bonker about feeling disconnected all this is very stressful time and you mind it just trying to deal with it, just rest and be kind to yourself. You may not have any clotting issues at all but as your mum has it would just would be worth checking it all out I would say. Perhaps see if your GP will do a thrombophillia panel and check you for APS is a type of clotting thing (I have it) pm me you want links. The fix is easy but you might whant to know what if anything before you take stuff so you know your on the right meds, I'm on clexane shots as this is recommended for my clotting issues, aspirin would not have been strong enough. 

Sorry for the rant, if this helps just one person I would be delighted I only wish I had known sooner......


----------



## Heidi2

Ps I need shares in these companies, have bough x4fr, x5cb and still got the crappy ultra stick I feel a few days of repeat testing coming up! Stil no cigar from tonight's sticks....:-(


----------



## Blondie71

yes dolly as they measure hcg levels to determine how many weeks pregnant you are so if you are getting "2-3 weeks pregnant" popping up or "3 weeks + pregnant" and you are not quite at OTD or just on OTD then thats quite high I tested on OTD and 2-3 weeks came up and I had twins I had a beta done about 4 days after OTD and it was 3800 so I would say CB digital is pretty accurate and sensitive too


----------



## Dollyeden

Wow I did not know that. I had a beta last week, which was 633 and another yesterday so will see what that one brings. Thanks for that info. Xxx


----------



## Blondie71

congratulations thats a good strong number you already have! good luck with your latest one x


----------



## hopefull_2014

thank you everyone for comments dollyeden and heidi

dollyeden big congrats on your BFP   

did you do tests before taking aspirin ? what about prednisone, what is used for?


----------



## Dollyeden

Morning Hopefull 

prednisone It's supposed to help your body accept the pregnancy and not fight it off as if it were a foreign body. My last fet was a chemical, so that is why we tried this route.
Good luck to all testing today, having EC or transfers. Let's all hope for a HAPPY MONDAY.

XXX


----------



## Harper14

Wow loads to catch up on - congratulations to all the bfp amazing news hope this continues

Big hugs for all the bfn but I also have to support th case for clexane and prednisolone I am on both this cycle after a perfect blast didn't take last time I was convinced it was an implantation problem, my clinic nor gp don't believe in it so I had to do my own research. Now I changed quite a lot this time round but I am convinced it's worked because of this

Afm - nothing to report other than the 2ww for a scan is ten times worse than the initial 2ww I am so happy on one hand but then on the other I'm so scared that the dream will be short lived. My bloods increased to 3500 which I'm told is good but bloody google I've been reading about blighted ovum where your body thinks yor pregnant but scan shoes nothing. Trying to keep busy this week until scan 

Wishing everyone best of luck xxx


----------



## hopefull_2014

Hi ladies 

thank you for your delightful comments and support

Harper 14, did you describe yourself  clexane and prednisolone. how you did ? and what test you have done to confirm you needed it?
this time am not letting things slip from my fingers

thanks ladies for information

hope today will be full of nice surprises to all of us


----------



## Ianaleena

Morning ladies, 
If anyone is testing today I hope you get your BFP and the ones looking for there darker lines get darker.
I've been getting really hot with a temperature , does this mean something is wrong as I feel fine in myself   so what days past transfer has everyone been getting there BFP and did you get a BFN the day before. I'm off out to get some first response test for the next 4 days .
Have a nice day everyone .


----------



## Laura1982

Congratulations on all the BFP's.  We must have all been thinking the same way yesterday. I also went out and bought a First Response test, 2 clear lines came up straight away....just hope its real!! I'm 8dp3dt today and think I might have to do another test......this is addictive xx


----------



## Heidi2

Hopfully. I am also on 15 mg on prednisolone, 40 mg clexane, 100ml of gestone and intralipid infusion (these are drips) also used for immune response. The prednisolone as dolly says help to lower you immune system to allow your body to accept the embryo (but this will only help if you are having a immune related response to the embies) I do know people that have taken it without testing but the problem with that is you then don't know if you missed something else and that is not the right tx for whatever your issue, prednisolone for me would not have been enough for my NK results I needed intralupids to.. Also prednisolone is a strong drug I went completely nuts on 25 mg dose so I would want to be happy that was the right thing....I would urge you to test as much as you can afford to. i hope my thoughts are helpful?!


----------



## Dollyeden

Congratulations Laura. What a great start to the week xx


----------



## hopefull_2014

heidi did your GP refers you for the tests? does NHS pay for that or you paid on  your own? and what are the names of the test you have done?

sorry for so many questions but i really need to know from experience is better 

thanks a lot all of you ladies

enjoy your day and hope brings everyone of you nice and joyful surprises


----------



## Ianaleena

Congratulations Laura 1982


----------



## Daisy44

Sending a big congratulations to, shiny happy girl, teammonkey, beckybear and laura1982     
Also so sorry for any bfns, I know how hard it is hopefully you can all get to have another go x
It's my OTD and still a BFP i did a clear blue digital this morn and it gave a reading of 2/3 weeks can't wait to ring clinic this afternoon.
My first fresh cycle in May resulted in a BFN I had 1 5aa hatching blast transferred.
This cycle was the first frozen one with the 2 remaining blasts we had left they both survived the thaw, so decided to transfer both as they can't re freeze them and they weren't as good grade as the 1st one, also they found a fibroid at the first scan and said it could lower my chances, I had to decide weather to go ahead or have it removed and delay for 6 months, so decided to leave it and have the transfer. 
This time round they offered me the intralipid infusion, I'd never heared of it, it's a drip made of basicly fat products you have one a week before transfer and day of transfer, and I cut out caffeine completely straight after the 1st failed cycle, I didn't realise how bad it was for fertility ind I used 2 drink it all day. Hope this helps any one reading it,
Good luck to all the testers this week x


----------



## wishstar

Morning all, congrats pn BFP's !! 
I need to share with people who will understand! Ive tested early this morning with a Tesco pregnancy test and its not got even a faint line! My trst date is 18th but I read that the HCG could be identified 9 days after 5 day transfer! Which I am today. Gathering my one blast great embryo didnt stick  i know i coyld be too early but some women get positive results 5 days after a 5 day transfer! I had a donor egg so no hcg is present from drugs!


----------



## Ragdoll1308

Wish star, hopefully you are just too early ( fingers crossed )

I am on day 10 and OTD is tomorrow with a day 6 blastocyst that was a fet, fingers crossed for it to work / feeling optimistic.

Can anyone help re beta? I don't know what that means as I had my first round that was successful but I never had blood tests after I'd had a bfp the clinic just booked me in for 3 weeks later for the scan? So I'm
Confused?x


----------



## teammonkey

morning ladies,

I think I am having a meltdown, after testing yesterday and getting a BFP I was confident today I would get a stronger line.. I woke up at 1am desperate for the loo, then again at 4 I needed the loo so badly, so I decide to do a test at 4, as I was getting up at 6, at least that way the result would have 3 hours held, so maybe a stronger result that yesterday? It was slightly paler, I was so upset, convinced myself it was a chemical, then when I got up at 7, I did another (addicted I know!!) and it was as dark as the one from yesterday. 

Can I ask you guys if you think it being as strong is a good sign or bad sign that its not stronger? Considering it was less than 24hrs? Would it need to be more than 24hrs to see a darker line? Really wish I hadn't tested early, as I have turned into a crazy testing woman!


----------



## Laura1982

I have also turned into a crazy testing woman......I have tested again this morning with an Asda cheapy test and its a very faint positive but from what I have read on here a positive is a positive.  If you are using the First Response tests I have found that the lines for me are darker if I test in the evening for some reason so maybe try again later on ha xx

Wishstar:- I know we shouldn't be testing early but if I was you I would get the First Response Early Response tests as I tested with one of them yesterday and got a BFP and then tested 2 hours later with an Asda early response test and it was negative.

xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Team monkey - as it's urine your testing, the levels will fluctuate.  This could be for lots if reasons. It's not like a blood test which is constant. Relax x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi girls, I've been reading because I love to hear of bfps and just wanted to offer advice. Team monkey I would go buy a clear blue digital. That way u will see how strong your positive is by the number of weeks you are and then repeat in a week and when you see the Weeks going up  it will put your mind at rest. With Frer my line changed in darkness all the time!  Get a cb digi,see the word  pregnant and relax hunni. Congratulations!!  Xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your reassurance, only us crazy ladies understand the insanity of the 2ww! 

I did a bit of reading, and from what I understand it can take around 48 hrs to see a proper increase, and also like you all point out urine isn't so reliable at this stage! As they are the same, and not decreased I am going to not test again today, it is starting to send me crazy!

Twinangelsmummy - I am only 9dp5dt would it show up on a digital? Worried it may be too low currently as was going to wait until later in the week, nearer my OTD? You say yours changed with your FRER did it go up and down then? Thanks for responding you have put my mind at ease! I was awake at 4am convinced I must have had a chemical pregnancy! 

Thanks Shiny youre a star


----------



## Boom

I used an FRER today and still BFN 

Still a while till OTD so that's ok, but am getting headache today and steady ache in abdomen that would normally herald AF. I am also a little bit PMT sensitive. I know know know that this could also mean pregnancy but it doesn't stop the doubts shouting louder than the hope in my head and heart.


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Teammonkey yes it would show up. You are 14 days post ovulation so it would defo show up. My Frer looked quite weak but when I treated it said 2-3 weeks! You would be 4 weeks pregnant today to it should Def show up. 1-2 weeks of digital is 3-4 weeks pregnant xx

Also at my clinic old is 9 days post 5dt. Mine was a 3dt and I was able to test 12 days post transfer. My FR line varied in darkNess. Freaked me out so I stopped doing them and went straight to cb digital


----------



## hopefull_2014

Hi ladies,
Big congrats to all of you having positive results today  

i just come back from my blood test, the results will be available by 4pm. however, I am sure that am negative. I tested today morning and it came with very very faint line (hardly to be seen), so i count it as negative. i also express into the clinic my delusion with their way of treatment as this is my second attempt and they did not put for any tests and also we discovered they misdiagnosed by husband's case of infertility...was really angry about that!!!

Daisy44 i have also some fibroids but they are on the outside wall of the uterous, so they let me know that it wont interfere with the lining or process of being pregnant and they advise to notdeal with them for the moment. But i feel that it has to do with failure of my implantation (as my periods has changed dramatically after having them), i asked them to have more specific tests but they deny their importance. did they put on the intralipid infusion for your fibroids what is its use? i also cut off all the caffeine even the tea 3 months ahead which was very hard for me.

from now on, I decided to go testing for any problems may cause implantation problems, so please ladies if you did any test that may help, just let me know. 
thanks for any information provided, grateful for the support


----------



## teammonkey

Boom sorry to hear that, but like you say is early, I know a lady who is pregnant and scared herself doing early scans, but it turned out on her OTD she was pregnant! So I am going to be staying very positive! I feel no more sure having seen a positive that I am pregnant, wish I had waited as now I am so paranoid I have built my hopes up and it will turn negative! When is your OTD?

Twinangelmummy - that's interesting I will definitely go and get one, but I think I may wait a until tomorrow to get one and test on 17/09 that will be 11dp5dt and only a couple of days off my OTD! I honestly feel that if I did a digital test now it would come back as BFN and then I would go into a meltdown! 

Hopefull good luck! I really hope it is good news for you, what test did you do this morning?


----------



## hopefull_2014

thanks teammonkey. good luck for you too! i know it hard times now, but just try to relax as you already ve gotten a positive results just believe in it, your hormones are still not stabilized so i think it is normal

Daisy44 is the the intralipid infusion makes part of the NHS program or is it a private one?
thanks in advance for your response


----------



## LittleLaura82

Morning ladies. 

First post on this board. I'm currently 5dp5dt on my first ivf. This wait is so much worse than the 9 times I waited after O on clomid! 

Congrats to all those with Bfp's. Seems like a lot, so maybe September is a lucky month!

I was just wondering if anyone else has got a spotty outbreak on chin area? Been searching online and can't find many people discussing it. I don't normally get spotty until after I have come on my period. 

Thanks! L


----------



## fingersx2013

Little laura - hi! Welcome to the 2ww! Its torture isn't it! Ive had a massive spot break out. mainly across my chest, big red sore spots! My beautician was trying to think of reasons for it and suggested it was all the alcohol I had been drinking at all the nights out Ive been on lately! lol! Little does she know! I just nodded. I think its all the hormones.....

For the serial POAS ladies - I found this online today, think Im gonna go to superdrug! I got my negative with a cheapie that said 25 too, my hospital test is a 20! Superdrug look like they read really low! Plan to test again tomorrow which is one day early, but surprised to see the CB digital needs a high reading too!

Superdrug Own Brand (pink box - states can use 4 days before late AF on box) 10mIU

First Vue dip tests (poundland) - 25mIU

One step midstream (ALDI) - 25mIU

Clearblue - 25mIU

Clearblue Digital - 50mIU

First response early response - 12.5mIU

Boots own brand - 25mIU/50mIU (have found both posted on web - can anyone comment on their leaflet?)

Sainsburys own - 15mIU

Tesco own - 25mIU

ASDA own - 25mIU

CBD with conception indicator - 25mIU


----------



## Daisy44

Hopefull yes the intralipids was part of the cycle nhs funded, when I did the first cycle we ended up with 3 blastocysts and they picked the best one and it didn't work, I got AF on OTD, so rang and told them, so we went back for frozen cycle and they had done a review and said to offer me the intralipid infusion I had never heared of it so went home and googled it and thought I would try it,a also this time I didn't have the endometrial scratch, they offered it again but I said I'd try this one without it, just to try and do something different, I've got 2 fibroids 1 of them is encroaching in to the uterus so if the embreyos tried 2 implant on it they said it wouldn't work, and if it was removed I would have scar tissue so would make it no better, to be honest I didn't have much hope for this cycle and felt it would never work after that also the embreyos weren't as good grade as the first, so I'm so excited to get to this stage got to ring them at 1pm, I think I'll have to have another drip but not sure when, I'll let you know x


----------



## Ianaleena

LittleLaura82-  welcome . I have the same thing spots on my chin and very dry skin.


----------



## teammonkey

I had the spots a few days ago, gone now though. I have cramps today, feels like AF is coming!   she doesn't!


----------



## Ianaleena

Teammonkey- I'm sure you will be fine, you have your positive and it will stay positive


----------



## teammonkey

Thanks ianaleena! I am keeping my fingers crossed for us all!  

last night was the first time I really struggled to sleep and felt stressed, and typically my DH wasn't exactly supportive. why is it men don't say the right thing when you are upset? And my DH really doesn't get how emotionally draining all this is. I am so close to punching him in the nose!


----------



## Ianaleena

Lol teammonkey I know what you mean, they think now you've done the drugs you should be fine , all you have to do is wait for test, makes you mad , they don't actually know how your feeling and what your feeling inside, I've felt like punching my hubby too at one stage, but he's been great the rest of the time lol.


----------



## wishstar

Hi Ragdoll thank you for your reply Im hoping that the Tesco test and testing early has given my the BFN. Who knows Im all over the place. Im too scared to test again happy in my IVF bubble not knowing  ... but then at the same time need to face reality and get on with it. HARD WORK!!!!
I wish you hope and luck for your test tomorrow xx
Teammonkey - it all sounds positive chick even a faint line is a line :0)
Laura 1982 Im heading out to get a first response but think I will wait until tomorrow or Wednesday. After all I only had one embryo so its possible that the levels could be too low. Im keeping everything crossed right now.  
Boom when are you due to test?
FingersX - that was really helpful thank you where did you find it? Ive looked all over the Tesco papers and there is no information at all about the hcg levels!!
I was told by the hospital that it would have been nice to see a positive today but its still very early, each woman / pregnancy is different. There is still hope.
Love to you all xxxx and big thanks for replying really helps!!Especially when my Mum just said chin up!! arghhhhaaahhhhgahhh


----------



## fingersx2013

Wishstar I just googled!

It then made me want to buy some better tests so I ran out to superdrug to get some! They were buy 1 get 2nd half price, so I came home with 4 tests and promise to myself to wait til tomorrow morning to test with my DH as agreed......

But I couldn't wait.... 10days post 3day transfer = 13! that's my lucky number, so I tested and I got a faint line! Defo a line, it shows in a picture. Im to scared to be excited or say the word but I think.... whispers I just got my first every BFP..... Hope its still there tomorrow morning when I retest!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ianaleena

Congratulation fingersx2013


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Fingersx - yay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teammonkey

Congrats!!! Xx


----------



## hopefull_2014

Hi ladies 
finally i had some blood results, basically my two tests of yesterday and today coming as faint positive were not that wrong. they found that i have pregnancy hormones in my blood however it is too low than the normal. so basically my blast has implanted however it stopped growing for some reason, so i am in high risk of miscarriage. how that happen, i dont know!!!  they asked me to come back on Wednesday for further blood test. what do i need to do now? feeling not in control of things i hate it  

daisy thanks for info, may i ask you which clinic are you follow in, if you dont mind?


----------



## teammonkey

Hopefull I'm so so sorry to hear your news, did you ask if there's any chance it's just a slow developer? How many dates post transfer are you? Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Hopefull I am so sorry, but think positive you may get a good result on Wednesday im  For you.


----------



## hopefull_2014

thank you ladies for your kind words. i am 9dp5dt i am really hopeful that it had implanted late thats why it is too low. but i dont want to fool myself and have false hope.


----------



## Virtual Em

After 6yrs TTC i finally got my first ever   today  

Think i'm in a state of shock!!

Lets just hope the little bean sticks.........


----------



## LittleLaura82

Em, fantastic news! What day are you past et?


----------



## Virtual Em

had a hatching blastocyst on a FET put back 5th September
OTD is 17th, but had a cheeky early test


----------



## Daisy44

Hopefully sorry 2 read your news   hope it changes, I'm at the hull ivf unit, they say they've got the best sucsess rate in a 200 mile radius x


----------



## Harper14

hi everyone 

I typed out a huge reply today at work but it didn't save agh!!

so apologies for no personals now 

for those with BFP congratulations, and for those worrying about the strength of the test line, I was the same don't worry with me it didn't appear to get that much darker and i was panicking but when I went for Beta it showed they were increasing loads so I really don't think you can read too much into the line. I became an addict and the only thing that gave me peace of mind was to have blood tests but as my clinic didn't do them i found private clinic that carried them out for 50 but totally worth it. 

For those with BFN I am so sorry, some of you are asking with regards to the immune drugs. I was convinced last time due to my quality blast & the fact my recipient (as we are egg sharing) that its got to be an implantation problem. I researched loads and the first thing I done was get hidden c test done through serum greece, serum have been amazing and gave loads of advice to me in terms of how to prepare for my next cycle, intact they have been amazing that had this cycle not been successful I would def look at going to greece as they are so helpful and genuine without trying to make money out of you like uk clinic. Anyway I done the hidden C test which came back positive for ureplasma (which can effect implantation) both dh & I got a course of antibiotics to clear this. I also got my GP to test thyroid and blood clotting both came back clear and then My next step was an appointment in coventry to test NK cells but as it was so close to treatment I couldn't do so we decided to take precautionary meds with out being diagnosed if it was NK cell issue, I have taken 20mg prednisolone from day 5 and clexane from EC, now I am no doctor and wouldn't want to recommend this for everyone but I genuinely believe this is what we needed and it has worked the only other change I made was to have a scratch. Hope this is helpful but the best thing you can do is research.

AFM nothing new to report, I am waiting for my scan on sunday and praying that everything is ok. I still don't have too many symptoms other than pessary related. The 2ww for scan is ten times worse than the original 2ww as you come so close and hope that the dream doesn't end. I am wishing this week away 

xx


----------



## teammonkey

Virtual em congratulations!! So happy for you! Just out of interest which test did you use? I'm becoming obsessed! Wish I'd had your will power and waited! We're similar in dates, I had hatched blast put back on 6th but fresh cycle. Bet you're over the moon!!!

Harper interesting to hear your line didn't get much darker, mines slightly lighter than control line, from reading up on hcg, it seems some ladies don't get an increase in colour? I'm tempted re blood test, not sure where does them near me. Unless it gets darker or I get a blood test I don't think I'll believe its real.


----------



## hopefull_2014

thanks *daisy *for your support, much appreciated 

*Harper *
a big thanks to for info. it will be very helpful as i am totally believing that i may have some immune problems especially after the results of today (had low preg hormones than normal with 1 hatched good quality blast and 1ivf cycle with 2 embies and no implantation at all). i ll try to convince them to run me some tests, even i ll try to pay for the test if they wont allow me to have (they re really lazy at Newcastle life centre). i asked already some clinic in London and they re quite expensive OMG!!!!!  they really take advantage of situation quite well. i am great believer that these tests need to be included in NHS support.
did you take 20mg prednisolone from day 5 after ET or EC and how much clexane did you take?

i regret not taking baby aspirin after ET as i asked them and they told me they wont advise me to do so


----------



## Harper14

Honestly mine didn't really get much darker but on day 17 my level was 1020 so really I should have had the darkest if lines so don't worry. If you can find somewhere that does bloods it will make you feel so much better. You could try gp but if your go is anything like mine they will be useless

I'm sure it's all fine though xx


----------



## teammonkey

I may try my GP would put my mind at ease! Did you have any particular symptoms before your BFP? I feel like I've done a thousand sit ups, anyone else had this? Xx


----------



## Harper14

I tool 40mg clexane and on that until 12 weeks  and the steroids from day 5 of the cycle. I never took baby asprin as I read so much conflicting info on baby asprin so decided against but read so much positive things about clexane.

From memory the test in Coventry was only 360 and they will prescribe you the clexane and prednisolone if you need it. Or you can do what I did and treat without testing they only thing I would say is some people nk cells are more aggressive and need higher than clexane and steroids and if this failed I would prob have got the full test it's just we didn't have time before the cycle

The more you research you will see how many woman have done loads of cycles then been succesful with immunes so even though doctors and consultant rubbish the claims it does work. Although I was slightly annoyed to find my clinic prescribe them empirically on round 4 if all else fails so there must be some thing they believe on

Xx


----------



## claire145

Hi Teammonkey, my clinic don't do bloods so I asked my GP and he kindly did 2 betas for me. It put my mind at ease. Mine were 376 at 10dp5dt and 708 at 12dp5dt.  I think  Harper is right about darkness of the lines because I had very dark lines to the point where the test line was taking colour from the control (the control was getting lighter) at 10 and 12 days post and my beta was lower than harper's! I think perhaps different women have different levels of hcg in their urine. Beta is going to be most reliable.  Definitely worth trying your GP - mine had never done betas before so he just went with what I said! Got him to check my progesterone level too.


----------



## Ianaleena

Teammonkey I had the sit up feelings the other day, just for one day though.


----------



## LCA

Hi ladies, sorry not been able to catch up with all the threads but great news for all of you guys with BFP'S. Am still keeping the faith and made it to my previous target of just getting past 10 days without AF appearing!  Now on day 11 and still not a line in sight! 

Quick question, this is my first fet, third transfer....does the progesterone or cyclagest cause Af to be delayed and am I pinning hopes on Af not arriving falsely? Right now that is my only comfort!  With fresh cycles, it was clear when things weren't going to plan. 

Had cramps and twinging pains last few days and some last week, sore and veiny boobs, totally knackered, crazy dreams, mucus(sorry tmi)....anyone else have these and things turn good?!  Reading this back I realise I am verging on a crazy person...! 

Anyhow, thinking positive thoughts for us all !


----------



## Shiny happy girl

LCA - AF is meant to come a few days after you stop cyclogest - assuming you are not pregnant.  The idea is by this point you are producing HCG. Ive had most of those symptoms and have a very faint second line - not yet at otd so wont say bfp!


----------



## teammonkey

Claire thanks for that, really interesting knowing that, I really thought pt were so reliable so it's nice knowing they are not, so not to get too obsessed over them! I think I'll call my GP tomorrow, the Dr who referred a via NHS, was so nice. She may be willing to do this, I'd rather ask her than book an appointment, And have them say no. 

Ianaleena I have had it on and off for ages now, stopped around 6dp but returned yesterday afternoon and is stronger feeling than ever now, I'm sure I read on the symptoms post of successful cycles ladies had this. So I'm going to be positive! When's your OTD? 

Hi LCA were all loopy here so don't worry   this is my first cycle so I can't comment about previous symptoms on other cycles, but my boobs really hurt, have since trigger, but they did hurt less when the trigger wore off but now really sore, under the armpit which I have heard people mention before as a good sign? When you say cramps, what kind? AF types, or more like a pulled muscle? I've had both! Muscles pulled is one I'm getting a lot of right now! The one thing I'm not is tired, but as my DH said, I'm never tired! Did fall asleep during acupuncture today though oops!! I've heard crazy dreams is good, particularly naughty dreams  

Shiny I've got everything crossed for you!!! We can do this


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Has anyone had OHSS after ET (not EC) before? Suspect i had mild OHSS after EC as my estrogen was 16000 at my second blood test/scan so they suspect at 20000 by EC and i had a few symptoms.  

Getting super bloated again and not sure if its the crinone or start of something. 

Will obviously call my clinic tomorrow if it gets worse but don't have any pain or anything.  Just interested to know of any personal experiences...

Thanks Team


----------



## Ianaleena

Teammonkey - my OTD is the 19th sep, so dreading it as it's only 4 days away , I'm just convinced it hasn't worked


----------



## Harper14

Shiney - I didn't have it but my clinic get you back in for scan and bloods if it's suspected so I would call them because apparently pregnancy can make the symptoms worse. Better to be checked over x


----------



## teammonkey

Shiny didn't suffer so can't help here, but I hope you're ok xx

Ianaleena you haven't tested yet have you? Or did I miss that? Was yours a 5dt or 3dt? It sounds like you've had some positive signs to me, so stay positive no reason why this won't have worked for you!  Felt that way yesterday, which is why I caved and tested, silly me!!


----------



## Heidi2

Oh man I just wrote a long post and lost it, grrrr so sorry for lack of personals I just can face typing all again.

Harper fantastic advice for hopfully2014! Defo yay for Penny at Serum! It really is a case of research research! and understanding any results you do get.

Hopfully2014 I would start by reading the book, is you body baby friendly by dr Alan beer. This will help you to understand it all. it will take time to get your head around all the tests and what each one is for. It's good to start knowing your numbers so you can piece together what's going on. 

Then go to agate immune thread here on FF and read her guides...it will explain all the different tests, what they are looking for and what you can do about the tests that come back positive. agate is a wonderful source of information on this.

Penny at Serum is akso wonderful, I had a medical hystoscopy there to with scratch points and I think this was another big factor in my successful cycle. I coordinated my immune tx through dr Gorgy at FDA in wimple st and used my NHS funding for the standard IVF part. 

I remain on clexane for my entire pregnancy due to risk of mc from my clotting issues and even a week afterbirth. So you need to be properly diagnosed so you are taking the right thing for the right amount of time. If I had come off clexane at 12 was (which is what they do if giving it without testing) I probably would have had clots and lost the baby. 

Intralipid a is a safe method of treating some NK immune issues (there are other more controversial but stronger treatments to) but again if this is the right treatment for you will only be determined by testing. Many clinics are offering these 4weekly now  (which does no harm at all and would cover mild NK issues) but if there are other underlying issue that are unaddressed it doesn't solve your problem. 

I hope that helps a bit honey and please do read agate info thread right through it will all start to make more see we. Good luck.

Afm....no nada nothing on the line font ho hum starting to feel disheartened, ESP as this is our last ever cycle we can't make more embies (or ever fall naturally)  post DH cancer tx and these were our last ever frosties so it feels so final.....


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks Harper and Team monkey. Feeling fine (just mahoosive!) Hopefully it 's the progesterone but if it gets any worse, i'll call my clinic.  No other symptoms. 

Dying to go for a run! Im sure that would deflate me...   Just not convinced embie would appreciate it. Off to pilates tomorrow which might make me feel better.  Anyone else been exercising? So far I've just been out walking with my dog each day. 

Heidi - when is your test date?


----------



## LCA

Thanks team monkey, yup have sore boobs under armpits and down the sides which is new.  Had dull achy cramps and pulling ones in abdomen, bit of mixture.  Lower back been sore too.... Lastly night sweats but always seem to get that on hormone drugs so that's not unusual. 

Really interesting to hear people talk of drugs and approaches that my clinic hasn't even mentioned....shame where I live leaves me little choice short of having to travel for an hour just to get to hospital.  My next round will be a paid one so big choices to make!


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Just me interfering again!  Lol 

Shiny happy girl - on my last ivf cycle I got really really bloated (looked About 5 monthe pregnant!!)  I was worried bout ohss but I only got 6 eggs so I knew it couldn't have been!  I spoke to my Maya masseuse and she said she seen it lots and its associated with a positive pregnancy test so it sounds like a good sign for you!  I did get a BFP that cycle but sadly miscarried. Signs are all good for Ýou chick xx


----------



## Heidi2

Shiny happy - my test day is Wednesday for bloods and official pee stick day Thursday...good luck with the bloating such a horrid feeling!

Lca I did my NHS paid for go...and ran my own test and immune treatment long side that so it can be done and saves you money for the actual IVF bit. So I didn't have to travel much I did my follow up consultation by phone, and drew the bloods at my gps and posted them for retesting so anything it possible. My pix were all done by post after the phone consultations.

Sorry I keep ranting about it like a loony but no one ever told me either...it took months and months of reading and research that was really hard to find out.... and I am still puzzled now why many of these tests are not standard BEFORE IVF as many if the issues discovered turn out to be why you never fell naturally or kept mc....it just makes no sense to me that they don't do the level 1 test first! Grrrr it infuriates me actually

Logging off now girls, nighty nighty xxxxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260560.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395 
Here is the start guide link if anyone does wants it.

http://www.babyfriendlybook.com/
and the book.

Night! Here's dreaming on big fat lines in the morning.....please please.....

/links


----------



## Ianaleena

Teammonkey I tested the other day and BFN, I'm 7dp 5dt. I have a temp again tonight 99.2 I feel so hot , but I'm well.


----------



## lillybean11

Hi all, thanks for welcoming me to this crazy roller coaster LOL. How do you get through it? I want to test eraly but then i don't. Was hoping that if its not sticking AF would appear but having realised that due to the hormones in the gel and the tablets they have got me taking if its not working AF wouldn't appear till we stop the gel and pills, which just makes this 2ww even worst, I am driving myself crazy hoping all is ok and telling myself to not think about it but think about it anyway, hubby is like it will be fine, why wouldn't it work and thenIi try and tell myself it will work but who knows, arrrgggg lol help xx


----------



## Ragdoll1308

OMG it's my OTD and it's a BFP   OMG my hubby and I can't quite believe it! I guess we can't quite believe it after testing early last time and then it being chemical, even though it's OTD, we just get excited then worry ( OMG!! Good luck needbabydust incase you can see this and to all those testing today or soon ) OMG!! ) I'm like a Cheshire Cat )


----------



## Ianaleena

That is great news ragdoll1308, is this the first time you tested?


----------



## fingersx2013

Ragdoll - massive congrats on your BFP!! WOOP WOOP 

My OTD is tomorrow but did another first response today and got a second BFP! Too scared to believe it so will triple check tomorrow with the hospitals rest on the official day!! Lol


----------



## Ragdoll1308

Ianaleena thank you for your congrats ) yes it's first test as last time tested early got positive got excited then it turned out to be a chemical pregnancy ( so waited ) still can't believe it!

Fingersx2013 thank you too for your congrats all feels like it hasn't sunk in yet  good luck tomorrow but yipee for so far having bfps keep thinking positive xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Ragdoll - mahoosive          



My line is definitely clearer today. Hurry up OTD!!


----------



## Heidi2

Ragdoll total fab news honey!!!!! I'm so pleased for you both  enjoy the day emencly and keep smiling like that! I love it! 

Shiny, you to! Whoop whoop!!

AFM, sadly stil no line, I'm 8dp5dt so slightly early testing but my line had showed faintly by now with my preg before so feeling like this final cycle hasn't worked.....got hcgs tomorrow so I can be sure where I'm up to. Defo feeling 75% negative tho to 25% hopeful .....stil praying for a miracle.


----------



## Cornishfairy

Omg more bfp. Brilliant to read! Congrats to u all !!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Heidi   for you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

I'm feeling exactly where you are Heidi , not a nice feeling


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Ianaleena -   for yountoo my dear! X


----------



## hopefull_2014

hi ladies,
congrats for your positive results!! 

Big hug to Heidi , thank you for the info it was really helpful, i will definitely test next time for immunes (do you remember how much did it cost to you?)

i am praying for you to have positive this time


----------



## Laura1982

Congratulations Ragdoll xxxxxx

I am wondering if anybody could answer a question for me??

At what point do you tell your GP that you think you might be pregnant?  Do you wait until after the 7 week ultrasound at the hospital that you had treatment to let them know??

Thank you xx


----------



## Ellie Jane

Hey ladies,

I haven't been on for a good few days as we're abroad at a friends wedding this week. Huge congratulations on all the BFPs I've read about. You must all be over the moon!! 

We caved this morning and did a superdrug test and it was without doubt a BFN!! We're both very disappointed and altho it is a day before OTD I'm quite sure we're out. 

We're happy to have two frosties in the freezer to use at a later stage if they survive the thaw but we need to think long and hard about when we're ready to try again. 

This journey is such a roller coaster and is wish everyone still waiting to test all the best of luck xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Ellie Jane - I'm sorry to hear that. Retest tomorrow though. That's great you have two frosties! Keep positive - it will happen xx

Laura - I'm not sure but would love to know too!


----------



## Laura1982

Stay positive Ellie Jane xx

I am having my treatment at St Mary's in Manchester and you ring on your OTD and they book you in for an ultrasound.  They don't confirm pregnancy by a blood test so I was wondering if you told your GP if they would do the bloods xxx


----------



## Harper14

Congrats on all the bfp amazing news 

I was also wondering when I tell the gp I don't want to tempt fate before the scan at clinic but also want them to get my 12 weeks scan booked in as when I was pregnant with dd they didn't give me first scan until 14 weeks as it was so busy. 

X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Harper - might be worth us all calling our gp receptions to ask?


----------



## Ianaleena

Thank you shiny happy girl.


----------



## harebrain

Congratulations on the bfps ladies! Great news. 

I have always told my gp about bfps asap in the past. Just because I want everything recorded and to make sure its put in my notes straight away. Just because so many different departments and hospitals are involved, I like to keep him informed so ive got a definite base of info, if that makes sense !


----------



## Beckybear

Getting myself in a bit of a state...rang my clinic yesterday (on OTD) to say I had a BFP on FRER, thought they did blood tests but they don't....now have to wait until 9th October for a scan.... I've been showing BFP since Sunday on FRER and line has got slightly darker/thicker but nowhere near as dark as the control line. Also on internet cheapie tests, line is only just showing today if I squint and look really closely. I thought my GP would help me out as he's usually so good but he has refused to give me a blood test   I just want to rule out a chemical pregnancy so I can start to calm down a bit and get my life back to normal(ish)! In response to this, my GP told me to go 'do some painting, bake a cake, do some gardening and retest in a weeks time'....lucky we weren't face to face or I think I may have hit him! Why do some clinics do blood tests and others don't?! This 3ww is mental torture Part 2!


----------



## Ianaleena

Beckybear , that was just what I was thinking , that doctor needs a slap lol, don't worry I'm sure you will be fine 
I'm going crazy so upset this is not going to work , but hubby keeps telling me OTD is on Friday , and not to worry if people are getting early   As everyone is different, my body got rid of the trigger shot 3 days after taking it , so hoping it's just taking longer to show up


----------



## LittleLaura82

Becky, what clinic are you with? I'm at the Lister and they don't either I don't think. I am due to test on Friday and am sure I'll feel just like you do then too. Hang on in there, I'm sure your little emby will be well and truly stuck by now. 
L


----------



## Harper14

Becky I was the same and doctor was useless thre is no way I could wait 3weeks until scan so I paid for private bloods it cost 100 for two sets if bloods but it gave me leave of mind for a week 

X


----------



## Daisy44

Hey beckybear, I'm the same scan on October 8th and OTD yesterday, my clear blur digital test measured 2/3 weeks, was thinking of maybe getting another in about 10 days to make sure it's gone up to the 3+ weeks what do you think? X


----------



## Beckybear

Thanks Ianalenna, what stage are you at now and are you using the really early response tests?  Littlelaura I'm with the Agora down in Brighton, your clinic is like mine then - they seem to get us to test very early at 9dp5dt?  I just assumed it was because they back it up with a blood test but no, they just like to keep us waiting longer for first scan! 
I'm so greatful for my BFP, it's the furthest we've ever come and feel bad to moan, didn't anticipate the amount of worry I would still feel though!

Harper congrats on your BFP and betas  I am tempted to do the same, are you having anymore blood tests done before your scan? 
Daisy 44 congrats too! Would I show up on a clear blue yet if I'm only getting faint lines on early first response?


----------



## Daisy44

Beckybear not too sure, my OTD was yesterday 14 days after 5 day transfer it showed 2/3 weeks, it can also show 1/2 and 3 plus, I'm sure I saw someone on here saying to use them to show levels going up x


----------



## Ianaleena

Beckybear- I'm at 8dp 5dt, and using first response normal.


----------



## Beckybear

Daisy thanks for info, will buy some clear blue digital and give it a few days before using them i think. Ianaleena I am only just showing up slightly on 'normal' pregnancy tests so you're still early. Wish the clinics would advise on which tests to use and on which days we're likely to see results with them! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Harper14

I have been obsessed I got beta done 14dpo then 16dpo to rule out chemical 

I've then had another done 21dpo but got no more planned decided just got to relax until scan which is Sunday but I have been naughty and done clear blue today not fmu and it says 3+ but I have heard really mixed stories with clear blue tat they not always accurate so don't worry to much about then

It was nice to see the words pregnant though

Just got to get through the next few days honestly the 3ww for a scan is so much worse but If I can advise anyone step away from google it's drove me insane worrying what ca go wrong instead of focusing on what can go right

I don't believe I will fully relax until 12 weeks scan though

Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Beckybear- what day past transfer did you test?


----------



## Boom

Hi,

Not been posting but have been keeping up with the news.

Firstly huge congrats to the lucky BFPs! Long may the luck continue for those still waiting!!

Early testers - have you forgotten what our justifications were??. DO NOT give up hope until AF or 2 days post OTD whichever is sooner. With my last natural BFP I tested neg night before AF due date then BFP next morning! That was an internet cheapie.

The reason that Beta Hcg tests are better is because the numbers give you a pretty good idea of: number of babies and viability of pregnancy. I wouldn't expect the NHS to provide these, there are thousands of positive pregnancy tests a week, this would cost far too much for the nhs to support. And those IVF clinics that offer them as 'standard' probably factor it into their profit margin

I have been feeling negative the last couple of days, but today I'm all of a sudden feeling super hopeful! I've had a couple of possible 'symptoms' but I don't know if they have been brought on by the sudden optimism  

So I just wanted to tell those still waiting - and myself when I'm feeling crisp again tomorrow - that we are not out of the race yet and to keep being nice to your body and spirit with treats and special times


----------



## Ready2bamum

First icsi cycle and currently in 2 ww had 5d transfer yesterday. can anyone tell me on what day after blast transfer should hatching and embedding happen?
Thanks in advance. Would also love to hear from anyone currently at the same stage as me xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Great PMA Boom! Keep it up. Hoping one of your super embies hangs in there (or both )


----------



## Ianaleena

Boom I hope what your feeling is your BFP coming. Did you test today?


----------



## Blondie71

Girls you will show BFP on CB digital from earliest 7dp5dt and 9dp3dt and they are very accurate in picking up pregnancy hormones.

Harper you are DEFINATELY pregnant   relax woman   how many transferred?? just wondering if more than one cooking in there lol

Daisy wonder if twins for you too


----------



## lillybean11

Help i am going stir crazy, am on day 7 after a day 5 transfer and have no signs of it going either way yet, is this normal does anyone else feel different? x


----------



## Harper14

I'm 5 weeks 4 days not that I'm counting ha ha just need to see a scan to believe it 

We only transferred one embie (not out of choice it was our only little one left)

X


----------



## Blondie71

Great that it took Harper very lucky  I had 4 put back (abroad) and only one took and incredibly it split into identical twins so you never know could be same for you....


----------



## Dollyeden

I know what you mean Harper.....I want to be sooo happy but I think I need to see that scan next week first. I am about the same 5wks 3 days x


----------



## Heidi2

Beckybear, oh man I wish I could lump your doctor one hoe patronising. It's not so much the fact he couldn't do the test but the way he handled it, gardening my . I read someone once infertility caus women as much mental suffering as dealing with cancer. Stuff him babe go get em done privately somewhere where they will treat you with respect for what your going through. 

Boom, I loving your positive vibes girl! Oh I so wish we are still in the race I pray we are.

Harper, you never really relax 100% ...you feel a bit better after scan 12w and again 2ow and then when you pass viability point you think we'll at least it would be fine if it came now. And eventually I had to make a resolution to myself to try and enjoy being pregnant (as it might be the only one time my life i was) and didn't want to ruin the enjoyment by all the worry, once i made a conscious decision and it felt better....but if you have any history then its really hard not to worry just a bit.


----------



## Ellie Jane

Thanks Boom - there is always hope. No sign of AF just yet. OTD is tomorrow so we'll see x


----------



## Ianaleena

Good luck for tomorrow Ellie


----------



## Harper14

Thanks everyone I keep telling myself to enjoy it now as it's a little pupo bubble but it's hard, I have days where I am really positive and days where I think this has got to be too good to be true, hopefully scan will allow me to relax a little 

At least it's another day closer!!

Good luck to those with otd coming up 

X


----------



## Daisy44

Good luck for today elliejane   X


----------



## Beckybear

Thanks Heidi, glad I'm not the only one who thought he was a patronising whatsit! Fingers crossed for your bloods today


----------



## Laura1982

Just thought I would let you know that I rang my GP this morning about my sick note for work and mentioned that I had positive pregnancy tests.  My surgery don't do routine HCG blood levels so they have provisionally booked me in with the midwife on the 17th October as they don't see you until you're 8 weeks pregnant.  Glad I mentioned it really because if I waited until my 7 week scan I wouldn't have got my first appointment with the midwife until I was 10 weeks pregnant at least xxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi everyone been reading your post for last couple of weeks. Ive been off here a while following a BFN last year but now am 1po5dt im ready to start sharing all the expierences we all go through again and the nervous waiting. This time l around i feel like im actually dreading OTD as the outcome last time was heartbreaking and not feeling the faith :/ xxx


----------



## fingersx2013

Today is OTD, did the hospital test and it's still a BFP! Also did a clear blue digital that says pregnant 1-2weeks!
4 positive tests over past 3days maybe now I can start to believe.....

Still so crampy that I'm scared to get excited! X


----------



## teammonkey

So happy for you! Praying that on Friday this will be me! 6 positive tests and I still find it hard to believe! I have a digital ready for my OTD, don't dare it until then! xx

Enjoy your new pregnant status!! xxx


----------



## LittleLaura82

Ladies! The waiting is killing me! I am 7dp5dt today and have my OTD test on Friday. 

How early did you all test to get your BFP? I had an early blast transferred on day 5 as I had my collection late on the day and the transfer in the morning. But I was told it was top quality. 

So glad I can ask these questions in here and read about others experiences, only thing keeping me relatively sane!

L


----------



## Laura1982

Hi Littlelaura82. I tested on 7dp3dt and got my BFP xx


----------



## fingersx2013

Little Laura 
I was told to test today - 12dp3dt
I tested early on Sunday 9dp and got bfn
Tested Monday 10dp3dt got BFP
Tested again 11dp3dt got BFP
And again today 12dp3dt BFP


----------



## LittleLaura82

Thanks for the responses. I might test tomorrow. If I can trick my hubby into telling me where he has hidden the pregnancy tests


----------



## claire145

Hi littlelaura
I got a definite positive 6dp5dt but didn't test before then. I guess it would have been a light positive for a few days prior. That was with a FRER.
Good luck!


----------



## dojiejo

Hi everyone I am currently on my first 2ww at having IUI yesterday so just scrap into the September 2ww with my OTD being the 30th September. 

Sharry can you add me to the front page please. 

Everyone who is waiting to test, good luck.


----------



## teammonkey

Littlelaura82 I tested 8dp5dt with a frer and got a BFP, tested every day since and still have. I would say hold off if you can, as once you start testing it becomes addictive! Keep worrying its going to turn into a BFN!

Welcome Dojiejo!


----------



## Cornishfairy

I'm day 10. U r all making me want to test lol


----------



## Heidi2

I'm out, todays HCG negative (0.32) . It's the end of a very long chapter. A sad day for us. 

Heres wishing everyone the very best with their journeys head.
H x


----------



## kitechick

I'm so sorry Heidi   Give yourself time & be nice to yourself.  

I now feel really guilty typing this,  but after being out, I'm now back in!!!  

I tested 5dt9dp (OTD & not a day before) BFN

I then retested twice at 5dt11dp & BFN @ 4.30am!  Stopped taking the pessaries after contacting my consultant.  Cried all weekend including Sunday which was our wedding anniversary & prepared myself for the mother of all AFs as the grumblings started Sunday night.  Felt completely crushed.  

No AF.  Boobs & back aching so tested yesterday @ 5dt15dp and a line came up.  Took another test & another line.  I thought it might be to do with 2 ibuprofen I took because of AF pains.  

Anyway, clinic did bloods yesterday as I said my head was really screwed & just needed to know either way.  Results this morning show I’m pregnant!  HCG 834 or 884 – can’t remember!  Going back in tomorrow for more bloods.  I am in shock!  Still won’t believe it until those bloods have increased! 

I can't take much more of this ......  

Hopefully this will give hope to others whose clinics say test 14dpo - keeping those fingers & toes crossed for you


----------



## Ianaleena

Kitechick, that is brilliant , you have just given me hope thank you. I'm so so happy for you.


----------



## Daisy44

kitechick that's brilliant news, my OTD was 14 days after 5day transfer, yours was very early


----------



## Harper14

Kite chick that's great news and just goes to show otd can still be wrong my clinic it's is 18 days after ec and this shows why

X


----------



## teammonkey

Mines 19 days after EC, weird how they vary so much xx


----------



## dojiejo

Heidi      I'm sorry. Take it easy.

Kitechick congrats that is great news. 

Cornishfairy you can do it, not much longer to go till you can test! 

I have woken up with sore (.)(.) and obsessing about every little cramp in my body.... This is going to be a long 2ww!


----------



## Rach82

Hi little Laura , I got a bfp on 7dp3dt which I know is extremely early, had very faint lines on 2 asda tests so did a clear blue digital and got pregnant 1-2 weeks which was a huge shock as thought the digitals wern't as sensitive. Starting to think both my embies have stuck ......


----------



## Rach82

Congratulations kite chick that's an amazing story x


----------



## GreenQueen

Kitechick - YAAAAY that is just brilliant news   but what a rollercoaster you have been through already!  Woohoo!!


----------



## Boom

Heidi - so sorry. Sending big hugs xxxxx

Kite chick - as Ianaleena said that gives me hope. My OTD is Friday and I'm still getting BFNs with internet and FRER tests. I've got beta HCG first thing Friday and though I felt very different yesterday, today I just feel a bit crampy again and keep checking my pants!

This is so much harder than I thought it would be. Especially as I didn't get any frosties so we would have to start from scratch. 

But nope I will still think positive and on Friday they will send the results to DH and he'll call me with the happy happy news.........or not......


----------



## Ianaleena

Boom I'm doing the same lol keep checking my pants, hubby is convinced I'm pregnant but I'm not so sure but have a little hope now, so let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## LittleLaura82

Ok, I caved! Did a FRER test this evening and nothing for about 3 minutes and then the faintest 2nd line. So faint it almost wasn't there! 

I will test again in the morning with the first urine of the day, but right now I just don't know!! Agh! Why is this so hard!


----------



## teammonkey

Littlelaura I'm really hoping the test comes back stronger in the morning! You've still got a couple of days  

Boom fingers crossed fir you, have you done any more tests since the other day? 

Ianaleena have you tested yet? Losing track there's so much testing going on!

Rach eeeeek!! How many did you have transferred I think there's definitely more than one snuggled away!  

I think Kitechick has shown us all it can 1. Show up late and 2. Test with a frer or clear blue as well as cheapies, after my bad experience with the amazon cheapy I don't trust them!


----------



## Boom

Yes, I've tested this morning with FRER, got one left for tomorrow then leave it up to the Beta bloods.....

I know it's not over yet and I've been looking at HCG level charts so there's still a chance. I've also got a stinking cold since last night so that's not helping my overall mood


----------



## LCA

Morning all, well I made it to my OTD today but sadly a BFN.  Cruel process this, especially with drugs that give you pregnancy symptoms!! Huge congrats to those whose journey looks like a positive one and keep the faith those that face BFNs. Good luck to all xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

LCA - I'm very sorry to hear that - i hope you're ok. You will get your BFP one day xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

So sorry lca, looks like I will be joining you tomorrow   it's so not fare, and hurts so much, big  To you.


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Im so sorry ianaleena, LCA and all the otherr who have had BFN i can remember how i felt last year it is heart breaking but i hope you will try again.

BOOM can I ask you a question? I noticed you had hatching blasts put back? have you had a BFP or BFN and because they are already hatching does it mean implantation will happen quicker thus earlier BFP if successful? xxx


----------



## Rach82

Well it's finally my otd today, after getting my positive a week ago and getting 15 positive hpts since I've made it to today!! did the test for the hospital this morning and thankfully still a strong dark line, was so worried that I would get to today and line would of faded or something!! Booked in for my scan on the 10th oct so here starts the 3ww!! I've heard this is worse than the 2ww!! 😕 wish I could sleep till then! Still not getting anything much in the way of symptoms, really don't feel pregnant at all it's crazy!!
Team monkey I transferred 2 so suppose there is a good chance of twins, scary!!! Xx


----------



## Boom

Babies2014 - I haven't had a BFP yet but my OTD is not till tomorrow so I cannot advise you! Also, as I had 2 put back, if only 1 takes we will never know which one it was....


----------



## teammonkey

Morning ladies,

LCA so sorry to hear your news, and I do hope you take some time out to put you first for a while, and when you feel you can give it another and get you BFP.

Ianaleena and boom I'm really hoping your get your BFP and it's just not shown up yet, I know a lady who got bfn all the way upto her OTD. How many days post is your OTD out of interest? Mine is 13. 

Rach woo hoo! So pleased for you! My OTD is tomorrow, after a couple of days off testing I did a frer this morning and the darkest line ever, darker than the control, so pleased, and less fearful for tomorrow now. Looks like I'll be joining you in the new 3ww! Argh, will the waiting ever end? 

Hope everyone else is keeping ok? 

I'm a very silly woman, i have an exam on Tuesday, not just any exam my masters level CIPD exam on economics, arghhhh! I must be crazy taking this on, on top of everything else! Meant to ask has anyone started getting any weird symptoms? Yesterday I was sat at my desk and my assistant got a tuna salad out, I love tuna, but I felt a big gaggy, my through went weird, I had to leave the room for ages. And I just a chocolate bar and after I started gagging? Never had this before....


----------



## LCA

Thanks guys, really important to have an outlet at these times. Am lucky to have supportive family and friends too and am pretty open about what we have been doing which makes it all easier.  Best of luck ladies!


----------



## Ianaleena

Teammonkey mine OTD is 11 days past transfer, which I had on the 8th of sep. I'm so happy everything is going great for you.


----------



## LittleLaura82

I am so sorry to those getting their BFNs. I really feel for you and hope that next time around you get your BFP. 

I took a clear blue digi this afternoon and my very faint pink line from yesterday is now a 1-2 weeks pregnant. 

Very much early days and I'm going heading into the Lister tomorrow to get my bloods done to ease my still panicked mind!

Thanks for the support so far ladies! X


----------



## lillybean11

Sorry to all those getting bfn's so pleased for all those with bfp's and heres to the rest of us hanging on in there waiting for test day, thankfully i am unable to cave as I found the boots own brand tests in the cupboard are out of date lol they expired in march or April so thats me kept in the dark till Monday.
Can't decide if I feel any different,   not sure if I am meant to if I am pregnant, confused


----------



## Boom

To those who have been testing before OTD - especially Ianaleena, who like mine is tomorrow....
I have just re-read the stuff from my clinic, and they have said to have my Beta bloods tomorrow, but not do an HPT till 15 days past 5-day transfer. 

I don't know about you ladies, but that makes me feel a little more hopeful that my POAS experiments have been misleading me. (Does that sound as desperate to you as it does to me!!) 

This time tomorrow I will know a whole lot more. Wake me when it's then.....


----------



## Ianaleena

Good luck with your bloods tomorrow , I don't get bloods done at my clinic , so just hpt for me.


----------



## Boom

Ianaleena, in that case, don't give up hope till at least  15dp5dt or AF arrives....


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi guys can i ask a question regarding alcohol in the 2ww,last time i had my bfn i abstained all throughout the 2ww. im 2 days past 5 day transfer and my friend is coming over tonight and il know she will be wanting to induldge in some wine - nobody knows we are going through ivf again Did any of you have any alcohol in your 2ww? I just need some advice. Thank you xxx


----------



## kitechick

Ianaleena - don't give up hope - i was still negative at 5dt11dp. Hang on in there lovely lady xx 

Thanks for all your positive & supportive messages - head is still spinning but the reality is starting to kick in now. Bloods today, which only took 2 attempts in the 'nurse & dr hunt the vein competition' , were *1813.* Also, definitely something going on down below - all last night & today! Might be the pesky pessaries but I'm taking it as a good sign! Consultant wants me to scan next week to ensure everything is okay & not ectopic etc so at least I won't have to wait until the start of October for that. Will then have another @ 7 weeks. Hugs everyone xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Thank you kite chick, and good luck to you.


----------



## teammonkey

Ianaleena thank you, can't stop worrying the little one won't stick! I'm hoping tomorrow really does bring you good news!!  

Boom good luck for tomorrow, you are doing the right thing staying positive, my friend didn't get her OTD until test day after many bfn's! Good luck!!

my OTD tomorrow too and a few others! I hope everyone sleeps ok! I'm going to the pub for a lovely raspberry juice and some food to keep busy! Xx


----------



## LittleLaura82

Pub seems like a great idea Teammonkey. Might suggest that to Hubby to keep my mind occupied. 

Good luck to all the ladies with a test date of tomorrow and let's hope it's all positive for all of us!


----------



## calleguen

Hello ladies...

I hope you don't mind if I join you?

I am 3dp5dt and already driving myself crazy. Haven't really had any symptoms and worrying about it.

On my first IVF cycle, even though it was unsuccesful, I had symptoms including sore boobs and sharp shooting pains. This time round, there has been the odd twinge but that has been it. Could be due to drugs... no evidence of implantation. It is hard to keep a positive view.

Cx


----------



## Boom

Hi Calleguen and welcome to the madhouse!!

As many of the lucky pregnant ladies will tell you, no symptoms doesn't mean anything. Just as lots of symptoms don't necessarily mean anything either.
There's a thread here which I read daily to keep my hopes up http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

It's not for posting questions on, just reading to see if you can find any answers


----------



## Ianaleena

Teammonkey  the pub is a great idea as hubby took me out to the pub at lunch time, and it was so nice to just forget everything just for a while, it was just what I needed


----------



## Rosie101

Hi Ladies , 
I've been stalking this thread for ages so I thought it was time to say Hi... I am 4dp6dt ... I've been driving myself mad the last couple of day with symptom spotting. I'm suffering with terrible hot sweats , the odd cramps here and there , constant hunger and intermittent dizziness. I'm trying to remember what symptoms I've had before but  I can't . I've always bled before test day so the  cramps do make  me anxious....  Good luck to all. .. I find keeping busy the best thing ... With the beautiful weather today  I went on a lovely long walk to blow the cobwebs away ...I've a blood test booked for next weds so just  need to hang on in there til then .... 
Love to all 
Rosie


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Team monkey - it's here at last!!!!   X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Good luck to all the testers today.


----------



## GreenQueen

Well I'm out ladies.  Blood test came back negative yesterday  

At least its my birthday tomorrow so I'm seeing my family tonight and I expect there will then be some dancing and a maybe a little drink or two on Saturday.

Then I'll be back after a month off.

Has been great to keep up with all your news, and very best wishes to all those I've met this month - good luck with your journeys


----------



## teammonkey

GreenQueen so sorry to hers your news! Please make sure you let your hair down and have a few drinks on your birthday! Sometimes it's just what we need after such a tough journey.  

Shiny Happy Girl that made me laugh!!  

So it's OTD, had a mini meltdown when I did the test me clinic provided, they are notorious for being crappy!! The line didn't come up straight away   but shortly after it did, not as dark as control line but dark enough!   So did a frer just to be sure and that was darker than the control, so it's official     

Fingers crossed for everyone else testing today!!! Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Teammonkey -          

Yay!!!


----------



## LittleLaura82

Yay Teammonkey! Congrats! 

I too have my OTD BFP!!!!!! Whoop! 

Good luck to all the other testers today! L xxx


----------



## Cornishfairy

Green queen sorry to hear of your negative.  Hearing all these bfp though shows it does work and can be you next time.  
Congrats to all those testing positive.  I'm on day 12 today so test day is Sunday. Off to london tomo for the night with my sisters so that will distract me.  Will test on Sunday when I get home. 
Starting to feel like I won't test positive.  Last cycle I accepted it as we had a holiday booked so something to look forward to but this time I just want it to work so I don't have to go through it all again.


----------



## teammonkey

Thanks littlelaura and shiny happy people! 

Cornish fairy good luck to you! Xx


----------



## calleguen

Greenqueen... am sorry to hear your news. Sending you hugs. Go out and have a bucket of wine tonight.

Laura and team monkey... many congratulations! X


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hey everyone! 

It's OTD for us too today and it's another BFN. Obvs super upset but positive it will happen eventually. Thanks for everyone's support through the 2WW and we'll be back in the Jan/Feb group for 3rd time lucky!!!  

Xoxo


----------



## kitechick

Welcome calleguen & Rosie. It's bonkers on here but we do all keep each other going!

So sorry GreenQueen & Weddingsparrow.  So sad for you both. Take some time - this whole process is so emotional & it takes it out of you so much. Look after yourselves xx

Congratulations Teammomkey & LittleLaura.  If I knew how to do all the singing & dancing icons I would!! So chuffed for you both 

Cornishfairy - everything crossed for Sunday 

Hugs xx


----------



## Harper14

Congratulations for the the bfp and big big hugs for the bfn but as this thread shows it's worth it in the end ANSI hope everyone gets their dream one way or another 

I've had a dramatic 24 hours started with cramps last night that got worse, spoke to clinic and they said they wanted to check me over. We went this afternoon and scarily they said they wanted to scan me, luckily it was all good. Perfect baby and heart beat everything where it needs to be. I feel so so lucky and happy that it's real. I do have very enlarged ovaries from ec which is what causing pain they have advised to drink lots of fluids and rest and should be better in a week or so

Xx


----------



## jo-angel

Hiya ladies,

Can I join you please? 

I had transfer on 13th september and am getting bloods done on 25th.

Getting very impatient now and even though its far too early am tempted to test  

We had ivf at dogus and got home yesterday at 4am. Started to feel really ill on the afternoon, felt really sick, stomach cramps and diarrhoea. Don't know if its a bug or something to do with tx. I've never felt this ill on my other 2ww.

Congrats to all those BFPs xx


----------



## Mabel75

Hi

Can I join please?  I had my transfer on Tuesday with two blasts.  Am trying to stay positive but the embryologist said that the blasts were a reasonable size but not great quality.  Am already feeling like this isn't going to work and its my last attempt so feeling a bit low.  Have been reading from afar but never posted before.  It is great hearing about all the BFPs and knowing that other people are going through the same thing.

x


----------



## teammonkey

Harper so relieved to hear everything's ok, my heart was in my mouth when I began reading your post, such a tough journey! You must be so happy to have seen your little one! Chuffed for you xx

Welcome Jo-angel xx


----------



## kitechick

SO pleased Harper.  Great news   x


----------



## calleguen

Welcome Jo Angel and Mabel.

Hugs to Harper. What a relief!

Cx


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi everyone ,  I am so happy for everyone getting there BFP, and really sorry for those getting their BFN. I'm on day 12 and it's  a BFN for me , been told to test again on the two weeks past transfer which is Monday, thought I had a squinter today on a crappy test, but probably just me hoping , I'm going to leave it till Monday, then it will move on to put my two snow babies in as soon as possible . Could anyone tell me when I should get  my af after finishing pessaries , thank you and good luck to everyone


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Ianaleena - i'm sorry to hear that.   Yes - should get Af within 3/4 days of stopping.  Glad you have your wee snow babies! Hopefully you'll be pupo again in no time. Meantime, relax and enjoy some wine. 

Dont use the crap tests though - use a frer. I have definite bfp on a frer and barely a visible line on an internet cheapie. They are very unreliable. Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Thank you shinny happy girl


----------



## lillybean11

Sorry to all those that have got bfn's and well done to those that have the bfp's. Very happy for you all.   
I test on Monday and am feeling scared, nervous and crappy and dh keeps saying it will all be fine, but i am struggling to be positive as all i can think is what if it hasn't worked, this is so cruel waiting 2 weeks, it wouldn't be so bad if you got af really quickly if didn't work so you didn't have to do the whole 2ww. Here's hoping it will be a big bfp


----------



## harebrain

So many bfps this month! Fab!  
Hugs to bfns,  its such a roller coaster! 
Samandy I am feeling exactly the same as you, been really negative then really positive,now back to being negative again. I really dont feel like its worked today, and weve not got any frosties left, so ive been trying to work out if we can afford another fresh cycle. Which I know is getting way ahead of myself. 
Only another 2 sleeps before otd. I dont think I even want to test on monday, like this pupo bubble.


----------



## lillybean11

Hey harebrain, so good to know i am not alone in feeling like this, i know we have come so far in this cycle compared to the last and its tiny steps at a time but its so hard, its the whole can we put ourselves through it again if it doesn't work, i do have two frosties but its the worry of will they survive the thaw? i worry about that, i am like you thinking to far ahead. this is so cruel, i don't understand why we have to go through this why can't we all just get pregnant like other women do? i ask what it is i have done wrong to be punished as thats how it feels xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Samandy & harebrain just keep positive, how many days past transfer are you?
I have been positive and negative all the way through, but gave up at 10 days past, but The thing is af doesn't feel like it's coming, and I'm still having bad dreams and sweats with high temp but I'm well, and very hungry, so don't know what to think, hubby says don't give up till af comes. So I'm trying to go with that


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies. Official   for me today on my otd. HCG was 350ish. 

All feels very surreal!


----------



## teammonkey

Shiny Happy Girl        

So happy for you, knew all along you would get here


----------



## Harper14

congrats shiney xxx


----------



## calleguen

Wow! Congratulations Shiny Happy Girl.


----------



## lillybean11

Hi Ianaleena I am 11dp a 5dt and am up and down, I haven't had implantation bleeding but know not everyone gets that but I don't know if I would feel any different, don't dare test as it is too early I think

Congratulations Shiny girl!!!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks girls - i finally get dancing bananas!!


----------



## lillybean11

lol have some more shiny happy girl as it sounds like you like the dancing bananas very much, they are pretty cool


----------



## Ianaleena

Samandy I'm a day ahead of you, and I've been up and down too, no bleeding either, it just drives you crazy.
Shiny congratulations I'm so happy for you


----------



## GBissell

Hi sharry

Please can you add me test date is 26th September.

Not going to lie tested today and it was a bfn but it's too early I know. I've just been peering so much today I just thought maybe just maybe it might be aaa sign lol xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks samandy!! What's not to love about a dancing banana?


----------



## lillybean11

Ianaleena glad its not just me thats not had much in the way of signs, so you must be test day tomorrow? 

Lol shiny happy girl they are very loveable


----------



## Ianaleena

No my test day was 11 days past,which was Friday , but then i was told to test again Monday. All the best for you


----------



## jo-angel

Congrats Shiny happy girl, so pleased for you    

I'm a lot better today, must have been a bug cos my little boy seemed to have upset stomach this morning. Still got slight cramps but I think that might just be my body recovering.

I haven't had any implantation bleeding either but then I didn't last time either. These stupid pessaries drive me mad, cos they leak (sorry, TMI) I always think it's af coming. It's gonna be a very long week waiting to test, I just hope I can hang on til otd  

xx


----------



## lillybean11

fingers crossed for u too on monday, jo i know what u mean, i am on crinone gel and its manky lol


----------



## harebrain

Congratulations shiny happy girl!    
Ianaleena I am 10dp5dt today. Feeling very much like af is coming this morning. 
I also haven't had implantation bleeding,  just some cramping, wind and heartburn and a few big veins appeared in my boobs, but its all disappeared now and I have no symptoms.  Oh well,  tomorrow morning we'll be put out of our misery one way or another.  Im sure I'll be here at something like 4am


----------



## Ianaleena

Harebrain good luck for tomorrow I have my fingers crossed for you. Do you have any more frozen embryos?


----------



## harebrain

No, we had 7 at the beginning of this fet, we were incredibly unlucky as 5 of them didnt survive the thaw. We were expecting to have at least another fet after this one.


----------



## fingersx2013

Harebrain - I didn't have implantation bleeding and have had intense AF cramping!
But got my BFP on Monday tiesday and official OTD wednesday! So don't give up hope!! X


----------



## Ianaleena

I'm so sorry you had only two out of seven defrost, I'm so worried my two won't survive , I'll be back to square 1 if we can find more money, it's not fair that it costs so much


----------



## GBissell

Aaahhh this tww is driving me potty lol!

Congrats on all the bfps so far xx


----------



## GreenQueen

Teammonkey - Cornishfairy - Calleguen - Kitechick  - Shiny: thanks for all your well wishes.  I did have a very sociable birthday yesterday after all 

To all the BFPs:    

Good luck to everyone on your own journey.

Q


----------



## jo-angel

Ha ha Samandy, manky is defo the word. feel so dirty all the time. Give me injections any over pessaries, YUCK!!! x

Good luck for tomoz Harebrain. Everything crossed for a bfp x 

Still keep getting cramps!!! I think everything must feel magnified cos of this 2ww so I'm thinking every twinge is a bad sign cos I never felt like this with my little boy.
Proluton depot injection day today aarrgh!! Anyone else on them? They are awful, only got 3 left after today.
Needle is massive though and has to go in bum, which dp takes great pleasure in doing. I'm a total wimp with them and ended up in tears after it, thinking why do I have to go through all this crap just to get a family


----------



## Cornishfairy

Game over for us. Period started yesterday evening and test day was today. 
Will play the game again in November!! 
Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## jo-angel

Aaaww so sorry Cornishfairy. Try to stay positive, you will get there


----------



## dojiejo

Cornishfairy I am so sorry for your BFN. Really hope November goes better for you. Stay positive. It will happen!

Sorry for all the BFN sending lots of cyber hugs.  

Congrats to the BFP   

Green queen glad you had a great birthday. 

harebrain sorry about the issues with the defrosting. Good luck for testing tomorrow. 

JO-angel glad you are feeling better!

Sorry for no personals. My computer charger has just died and having trouble seeing stuff on my iPad. 

For everyone else still in the 2ww hope you are all going well and not going to crazy! 

AFM I am 5dp IUI busily symptoms spotting but now it is way to early for any symptoms. Not enjoying this limbo. My boobs continue to be so so painful, I can't even lie on them. Lots of twinges, my CM (TMI) which is normally very dry is much improved and my DW yesterday was saying she thought that everything was successful because my eyelashes as thicker! Yes I am driving myself crazy! I normally do a trampolining class once a week which I love but currently questioning if I should go tomorrow.


----------



## Rosie101

Hi Ladies , congrats to all of u with bfp in the last few days and big hugs to u guys with bfn . I am now 7dp6dt ... I went back to work yesterday which took my mind of things a bit but I've still got ongoing cramps and as I've always bled at this point previously am really worried . I am still sweating like mad all night the sheets are completely drenched ... Hideous . 
Really trying to keep positive 
Love to all 
Rosie


----------



## leebeeloo

Heylo ladies.i hope you don't mind if I join you? I've been lurking in the background for a while and now feel it's time to join in as I think I'm now at the same stage as some of you.
We had 2 little bundles put in on Sat morning and I've not thought of anything else since. Every twinge, cramp, feeling down below, has me running the loo to cheek for blood. I am normally a very sane person but I think they stole my sanity when they put my little blasties in! I hope they are the stickiest blasties ever.
My OTD is October 4th. Is anyone else around the same point as me? Maybe there's people lurking like I was?
I've read that you shouldn't test early, but I wanted to see if I still had the trigger in me. Is that too late now? Or was it a stupid idea in the first place,ha. 
I've felt pretty confident during our first cycle as everything went as it should, despite my weight being greater than desired - until this morning when the clinic rung to say our two little morello cherries (or morulas as I think they're really called), hadn't made it, despite "trying really hard". It knocked us a bit and piled the pressure on the two in situ and my hopefully cuddly womb. 
Anyways, that's a little about me. I'm a teacher too (seen a couple of people saying stuff about teaching so thought I would mention it). Thankfully that will keep me busy, as I think this next two weeks is going to be the worst of my life, and we've been in special measures, haha 😆
Fingers and legs crossed for us all in the TWW
Lisa
😊


----------



## leebeeloo

PS sharry can you add me, please? IVF OTD 4/10/14
😊


----------



## harebrain

Hey ladies, a stark white BFN for me this morning.


----------



## riyana

Hello everyone. Im new here so sorry if i have posted this in the wrong place. I am a forum reader and finally i have decided to find myself a home and i wanted it to be here. I am on my 1st ivf/icsi. Had retrieval on 8th sept and replacement on 11th. My blood prick is for the 26th. Oh and i had 1 emby transfer 3dt. All was going ok till last Thursday which was day 7. I had the worst cramps ever. It was like contraction pain. I rang up the hospital and i went in. I had a scan and the doctor said that inside looked good. Ovaries were good size and endometrium  looked good. She didn't mention anything about emby but maybe because it was too small to see. Any way she tested me for bladder infection and gave me meds for it. Since then i don't feel anything.  I've convinced myself that something bad happened on day 7. Curiosity took over me and since day nine i have been HPT. Day 9 was neg. 10 was neg and today is day 11 and also neg. I used a early detector. Friday is blood prick and day 16. Is there still any hope for me you think? Any support and comfort is much appreciated. 
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## calleguen

Am sorry Harebrain. Sending you big hugs.


----------



## Molly99

Oh, I remember feeling all of this so well.  Funny, now it's over I wish with all of my heart that I could go through it again, but that's another story!  

I had 3dt and had all sorts of confusion about when the earliest you could test is.  I know how horrible it is when people give you little messages of hope and you're not feeling it lovely, but I do think that you're still too early and the scan was definitely too early to see anything.  I was told that the blood test day is the earliest that you can test and that is 2 or 3 days before an HPT can pick anything up.

I've only ever been pregnant once with my first cycle, sadly it wasn't for long, but I had exactly the same sort of pain.  I was doubled over for a few minutes and very achy afterwards.  I'm sure that this was implantation for me and the timing is good for you too.  

Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## carpedea

Good Morning ladies
So I've been reading this thread for a few days so I really have to say hello! I am in my first ever 2WW and I am driving myself potty! I swear this process has stripped every shred of common sense out of me!

I just wanted to say I am sorry to all of those who have had a BFN and congrats on all the BFP.

So here is my story. This is going to be a long thread but here goes, grab a tea and a biscuit (if you can eat and don't feel like a balloon like I do!)

So my husband and I have been dealing with infertility for about 8 years. At various stages we found out that he has a blockage and I am ok on paper! First they thought it was in his tubes and following a couple of procedures they worked out it is in his epididymis. So we need a bypass which will happen in the next few months. This was a parting present from his ex who kicked him as hard as sh could between the legs when he was asleep. Anyhow, we decided to do a cycle of ICSI as we've both had enough waiting.

So we started treatment in august. They retrieved 11 follicles, 9 eggs, 5 fertilised, 3 were normal so they kept growing these 3. I am not sure why I was as disappointed as I was with the 3, i guess i was just feeling loss and like my eggs weren't good enough. Day 1 came and all 3 divided and they pushed it all the way to blastocyst as they couldn't tell the leaders at day 3. ET came and they tell me that 2 of my embryos are early blastocysts and that they recommend 2 to transferred to increase my chances. My heart sunk. they won't tell me the grade either.

So I'm 2dpt and driving myself crazy, worrying that they won't keep growing. It doesn't help that my breasts usually hurt from ovulation so they were hurting before ET and I started some cramping before ET and i get twinges here and there. I like to imagine is my uterus expanding!

Anyway, could do with some positive vibes today! Hope you all have a good week.

Love
Andreea


----------



## riyana

Awes i so sorry to hear about what happened to you. With my pain it felt like a dinosaur had bit me or something. I've kind of made terms to myself that perhaps it was my body rejecting it. I have low BP so im usually dizzy in the mornings any way. So the dizzy and nausea i'm getting ive decided to say it due to my low BP. Other than that i have no symptoms at all. Just every now and again i get a twitch like feeling on my left side. No bleeding either. I am on progestan pills. the 100 one. I take 6 pills a day vaginaly. I been told those pills can also delay your period. Seriously i have no idea what to think. Ill comfort myself and think its too early. Tomorrow is day 12. Ill see what HPT has to say. Friday cant come soon enough. Would be really nice to read if anyone else had BFN around day 11 that later was a positive. 
Thanks for reading and replying.
Hugs


----------



## nichub

Hi Hun, the 2ww is such a stressful time, I had a 5 day transfer and on day 11 post transfer I only just had a very faint line, i was convinced it wouldn't stick because I expected a stronger line at 11 days post 5 day transfer but I'm now 30 weeks pregnant, it could just be too early, hang on for a few more days

Nic
Xx


----------



## carpedea

Hi Lisa aka leebeeloo

I think we may be pretty much in the same boat here. I have my 2 bundles transferred on Saturday morning and I swear i have lost my mind already. My test date is the 29th Sept. Wonder why my is earlier than yours, looks like we're have them transferred at day 5. We also had a morula that didn't keep on developing so no fosties this cycle.

Love 
Andreea


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies,
I like to say good luck to all the new ladies, and so happy for all you ladies with your BFP and sorry for all the bfn, I know it's not fair and it's heart breaking, as I got my bfn ,I got my period yesterday so I'm straight back in this cycle with my two frosties, see if I get any luck with those   So I will be back on here hopefully before you no it, all the best everyone.


----------



## carpedea

Hi Ianaleena

I am so sorry to hear about your BFN and best of luck with your new cycle look forward to seeing you on this thread soon


----------



## Ianaleena

Thank you carpedea


----------



## Daisy44

Sorry 2 hear bout your bfn ianaleenam I was the same on my 1st cycle luckily had 2 frosties transferred on sep 1st and got first ever BFP last Monday, so good luck with your frozen cycle xx


----------



## Ianaleena

I'm so happy you got your BFP , it gives me hope, what grade were your two frosties, was it a natural frozen cycle or meds frozen cycle?


----------



## Daisy44

It was a medicated cycle, buselelin injections then patches tablets pesserys, it is a longer cycle than a fresh one, and the day when they thaw is awful, but it does work, got a scan 8 th October so we'll find out if everything's ok and if there's 1 or 2, they were a good grade 4 aa and 4 ab so fingers crossed for then,  I got the bfn 18 th May it's gone quick from then, I'll post back after scan, good luck with yours hope it works for you 2 x


----------



## Ianaleena

Thanks daisy and all the best for you


----------



## dojiejo

Rosie hope going back to work has helped to distract you. I have been feeling ridiculous hot as well! Hope the night sweats get better. 

Harebrain and ianaleena sorry for the BFN  

Daisy congrats on your BFP   

Carpedea welcome lots of  To you. 

Leebeeloo welcome - I saw just before that they have just open a October 2ww thread


----------



## Sharry

leebeeloo said:


> PS sharry can you add me, please? IVF OTD 4/10/14
> &#128522;


I will add you to the October thread if you want


----------



## riyana

Plz add me.
Im so sorry to hear that some of you got BFN. No one deserves this. Those of you who got through a big big congrats. Please pray for the res of us. 
Like i said i've kind of given up on my case. Tomorrow is day 12 and i'm sure the hpt will be a negative. Just need to prepare myself for the let down call on Friday. I can see myself in tears Friday morning when i go for the blood prick. If it was upto me i wouldn't even go. But i know my husband would like me to go. 
Good luck every one


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi Riyana I've got my fingers crossed for you, I never went for a test as it would kill me I just waited for af to come which it did on day 13. So I'm ready for frozen cycle next, do you have anything frozen?


----------



## riyana

I have one frozen. My heart is broken in a gazillion pieces. Husband thinks there is still plenty time. But friday is around the corner. Today is day 11. I read on a chart here that says on day 11 on a 3dt hcg should be high enough to be detected. I have no symptoms. Non at all. Apart from feeling hungry 24/7. No signs of bleeding either. Just a weird pulse like feeling down there. I wish i could drown in my tears.


----------



## Ianaleena

Riyana have you done a test? I know just how you feel, I was totally devastated crying everyday from day 8 as everyone else was getting there BFP by then, but the only thing that kept me going was my hubby and knowing I have two frosties, so keep your head up as you still have a chance if this cycle fails.


----------



## riyana

I tested at day 9 bfn. Day 10 bfn and today day 11. Also bfn


----------



## Rosie101

Hi Riyana,

I know it's hard ( I'm convinced I'll start bleeding any moment) but push  through til fri ...and as  Ianaleena says if this cycle does fail you've frosties waiting. Take care 
Rosie x


----------



## riyana

Thanks so much for your support guys. Like i said ill see what HPT has for me tomorrow morning. Gonna cry myself to sleep. Hope you can get some rest. Good luck to all of you and hugs. Will let you know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Ianaleena

Big   to you Riyana


----------



## leebeeloo

Hi andreea,
The only thing I can think of us we used access fertility and they ask for a blood test to confirm either way and that it should be done 14 days after et. Maybe that is why?

Sharry, yeah, I'll go take a look. Thank you 😊
Xx


----------



## Aster

Hi Sharry, hi everyone,

I hope its not too late to go on the September list.
I had my 4th IUI this month and will be testing on the 27th.

Good luck to all, very sorry to those with BFN and congratulations to those with BFP.

Aster


----------



## lillybean11

Hi ladies, sorry cornishfairy harebrain and Ianaleena for your bfn's hugs to you all. Well we are still in limbo as no af and inconclusive results on the tests so have been told to keep using the manky gel and test again tomorrow. Good luck for all those still waiting xx


----------



## Blondie71

Frosties absolutely work girls, fresh didn't work for me either and then 1 frostie stuck and split into ID twins so have faith and hang in there x


----------



## jo-angel

Hiya ladies, just a quick one to say so sorry to see the ladies with bfn's. It's devastating when it happens, I always remember mine. I didn't speak to anyone other than dp that day and it felt like the end of my world. Take care ladies  

I'm feeling terrible again, stomach playing up again. I can't eat properly cos everything today is going straight through me    Doctor said it could be a bug or something to do with change in hormones but not to worry. Anybody else has this or is it just me? Hate all this cos I'm hardly ever ill. Back to work for me tomoz after 2 weeks so it should take my mind of things

Xx


----------



## Laura79

Riyana, sending you huge hugs hope you are ok, thinking of you xx

i second blondie71, frosties can work! I have never had a fresh cycle due to ohss, waiting for the thaw is scary but these embies can be strong little fighters. Good luck to everyone still waiting and to those moving on to the next part of their journey.
love and hugs xx


----------



## Laura1982

Sorry to hear of all the BFN's, I can imagine how you feel x

Atm- OTD tomorrow but been testing everyday since BFP in 8dp3dt......still BFP.......just can't stop testing, I keep  thinking its going to disappear xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Blondie thanks for the positive feed back, what grade were your embies? And on a natural fet do you transfer two weeks after af? Not sure what to do doctor wants to do natural fet but I'm not sure if a med fet would be better


----------



## Daisy44

Ianaleena, a few ladies on here on the frozen cycle page have had a lot of lining problems with a natural cycle, at least with a medicated you can up the patches tablets ect to get the lining what it needs to be and it doesn't matter how long it takes as your ovaries are shut down, so a lot of ladies have to switch to a medicated halfway through which they have found upsetting as it can take another month or so x


----------



## Ianaleena

Thanks daisy what grade were your embies?


----------



## Daisy44

They were 4aa and 4ab, the one that didn't work was 5aa ,after the thaw they don't leave them long at all, they just check that they re expand and start to grow again, I was in having the transfer at 1pm x


----------



## Ianaleena

Thanks for the info daisy


----------



## riyana

Hi again everyone. Like i said i would i tested this morning again. Day 12 3dt and still a BFN. I also went into my clinic today because i have pain like contractions. One thing i love about my clinic is that they are so friendly. Any problem just call and go in.
Had another echo and the Doc said that inside looked good. No sign of bleeding. However she did say that it didn't mean that i cant bleed or it wont. She thinks i might be having the pain from bladder infection last week.
I wanted to share something with you guys. My Doc said that by d12 implantation should be complete if it happened. However she says that embies that are late and implant on say d10 wont show up on hpt. She says if the hcg did go up then it would be around d13 d14. And even then she thinks its hard for HPT to pick it up. As for myself i kind of have the feeling its gonna stay a BFN for me. But the rest of you out there HANG ON!. I will test again in the morning since its day 13 for me. Now i don't want Friday to come. Doc also said they expect hcg to be around 150. There is no way ill get that on Friday if its a BFN today (

Need all the hugs in the world


----------



## Ianaleena

Big   for you Riyana thinking of you.


----------



## riyana

I dont know a single person who had a BFP so late after BFN on day 12. I had 10 punctures and was told there were 9 eggs. Hurrah. Then when i went for ET they said only 3 were good. I was hoping for 6 at least. Any way we did one fresh transfer and that leaves two. Then we got a letter saying only one was good enough to be frozen. Looks like my chances get slim by the day. 
Thanks so much for huggies


----------



## poppy12

Howdy!

Can you please add my to the 2WW buddy group?  It's day 4 after ET ... and I think I might be going insane from the wait!  It's our fourth cycle and has been incredibly intense so would love to talk with others in the same boat!

Thanks love x


----------



## carpedea

Hi ladies

Riyana
I really think you need to try to keep yourself positive, you don't know until you know honey. Remember that your embryos would need you to be positive. There are so many positive stories out there. What will be will be (easier said than done for me as well) 
If you think your course was bad, here is mine 9 eggs, 5 fertilised, 3 fertilised normally, went all the way to day 5, only 2 showing signs of going to a blastocyst (they are called early blastocysts  by my embryologist) and they came home with me. The 3rd one never developed past day 4 so none to freeze. Day 3 post 5 day transfer for me today. I have to keep positive so my little slow developers can fight.

poppy12 welcome to mad house! and good luck!


----------



## riyana

Good luck Carpedea and every one else. Ill keep testing and i will show up for my BT on Friday. Who knows whats in store. Im so happy i found this forum. The supports is priceless. No one else can even begin to imagine what we go through unless its actually on the same or similar boat.

Huggies


----------



## carpedea

Thank you riyana. Why don't you give yourself a break for a day? Don't test tomorrow no matter how hard it is and do your BT on Friday. 

For all of us still early on, I saw this table somewhere, not sure if someone here has actually already shared it but it helps me with my wanting to test early.

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

/links


----------



## riyana

Eleven	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 

Its exactly that, that makes me think something is wrong. Itds day 12 for me.  But i will hang on


----------



## carpedea

If only we were all made the same and could belong to a table! 

Wait for your test and then you can deal with whatever comes after your have confirmation from your doctor. You still have one snow baby


----------



## Rosie101

Wise words carpedea.....give yourself a day off riyana.... I'm 9dp6dt ... Too scared to poas so holding out for blood test tomorrow. I know a neg pee stick would make the wait til tomorrow even worse than it is now . It's so easy to tear yourself up at this stage . I'm working a night shift tonight .. I've been laying in bed all day ( sweating alot and peeing every 40 mins it feels ) convinced I'm going to start bleeding and worrying about what tomorrow will bring  and how I'll deal with the news if it's bad . I guess it's out of my hands now . 
Chins up ladies 

Rosie


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies , you all just need to stay positive , that's one thing I regret , I wasn't positive at all , so please be positive and if it doesn't work then it's happened that way for a reason, everything happens for a reason, that's one thing I am positive on. I praying all OTD ladies coming up will get their BFP


----------



## riyana

Goodluck for tomorrow Rosie. Do let us know what happens.  Huggies


----------



## jo-angel

Good luck for tomoz Rosie, I'm going for my blood test too at 11, scary stuff!!  

Hang in there Riyana, anything can happen in this madness that we have to go through  

I'm feeling much better today, managed to eat without my stomach turning over (for now!!) Lets hope it stays like that


----------



## 3rdxcharm

Hi all! I'd like to join in. We just had 2 5 day donor bembryos transferred on 9/21/14. I fully feel for everyone hesitant to POAS or do a BT in the middle of the week. I'm a therapistvand am torn whether to do the tests on the days ordered and have the clinic hold the results or wait until a Friday. Not sure I could properly treat clients if I get a BFN. Thoughts?


----------



## Blondie71

Oh Ianaleena I had the worst luck ever on my April IVF cycle I took a massive tubal infection due to hydrosalpinx at the end of my stimming meds and had to go under general anaesthetic where they did egg collection and removed pus etc (yuk) then had IV antibiotics so obviously no transfer! They collected 17 eggs and fertilised and froze 10, clinic had very little hope embryos would survive due to the infection, I then had tubes removed in May and waited till sept for FET.

They thawed 5 embryos and four made the thaw but they weren't great quality at all due to my age so all four were put back and amazingly my ID twins resulted from one dying embryo, so yes low quality embryos have a chance too x


----------



## riyana

Wish you all the best Rosie. With all my heart i hope its a BFP for you and every one.  If possible let us know what happened. Thinking of you.

Hugs


----------



## Ianaleena

Blondie you make me feel so much better, I'm so worried as I have two 5 day blast to transfer if they thaw  They are grade 5bc & 4bc so I hope there good enough, I would love it if they both took , I've always wanted twins since I was a little girl, so I'm trying to think positive that these will work as I've been in such a state since my bfn Sunday, hubby been trying his best to make me feel better. Good luck for everyone testing today .


----------



## riyana

Awes Ianaleena. Im going to pray that they thaw and they implant and that you get a BFP at the end of it. Big hugs


----------



## Ianaleena

Thank you Riyana how are you today?


----------



## Princesslil

Well it's not sunk in but I poas this morning, 13 dpiui and I have a BFP!!


----------



## riyana

Congrats princess! When is ur blood test?
Ianaleena. Im rock bottom-ish. Couldn't hold myself from HPT and ofc it was BFN 13pt. BT is on Friday. Lets see if God decides to change anything.


----------



## Baby/ies2014

ianleena - ive had a negative at 7dp5dt with first response. Thinking of fet now, how soon do we have to wait before we can start it? Sorry for your new too xxxx


----------



## Princesslil

I don't get a blood test, I've been booked in for a viability scan on 21st October


----------



## teammonkey

Sorry to jump on, been following the thread since my BFP and wanted to say congrats to everyone who has had a BFP and I am so sorry for those who didn't! 

Baby/ies2014 just wanted to say it is still very early for you, from what I understand after a 5 day transfer it should show up on a test at 9DPT, so don't lose hope yet that this cycle hasn't work, it all varies depending on how fast implantation took place. They give us an OTD for a reason, I got a positive 8dp5dt, but I have a friend who got BFN all the way upto her OTD 13dpt xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Baby/ies- if your only 7 dpt don't give up yet, but about fet, I'm going straight back in , I had af on Sunday which was my day 13 pt just finished af, so I'm going to do natural fet on next af which is 17th oct, so it's not long, how many embies do you have and what grades are they?
Congratulations princess


----------



## Hoochie

Hi 

I too have been lurking I had 2 transfered on sat on a 5 day blast in Poland and like everyone else feel I'm going a little crazy  
My clinic want me to have 3 tests one should have been yesterday for hgc, estrogen and progesterone levels, I didn't do as hadn't realized that's what they wanted and they want me to repeat on fri and next wed. I was just curious as to whether anyone else has this as at £ 200 a go I'm a little reluctant plus as it's before would test for pregnant don't really want to see negative? They've said its to see if my estrogen or progesterone needs upping or downing 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## missy12

Hoochie I started bleeding at only 7dp2dt so the prob with me was obv my progesterone levels so if I get a chance to check progesterone levels next time I def will be doin so xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Hoochie I've never heard of doing that, but everywhere is different, plus that is a lot of money, don't think I would of done that, my clinic has been good I was given the pessaries and I tested at home, no bloods.


----------



## Hoochie

Thanks I think I might get the first set done and see what that says. So hard to know what to do but the clinic have been really good so far just a shame I'm not still there as they would do for free as part of my treatment


----------



## riyana

As well as a BFN today at day13, i've also seen a very very faint pinkish line when i wiped. Its too late to be implantation bleeding so it must be AF. All i can do is hang on and then get the what i already know answer on Friday. My hopes are on my only Frosty. That too if it thaws. Gosh life sucks


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi Team Monkey - i know its still early so many people get bfps around this time im pretty sure im out. I had an injury when i was in my teens and although they are saying everything is fine down there im sure its my womb that is stopping me from getting pregant. I will try and stay positive for the next few days tho. Congratulations on your happy news

Iamleena - its great that you can start fet so soon! Because I think this is over i just cant wait to get started again - hopefully for not another fall though :/ they said i had 1 AA and another 2 but they didn say the grade of them. what about yours?

xxxxx


----------



## carpedea

Hi ladies

Baby/ies 2104 you never know sending you positive vibes 

Riyana I am sorry sending loads of hugs     

I am going   with this wait. I realised that my knickers get a real good looking to every time i go to the loo....please tell me I'm not the only one to analyze my undergarments!

Much love to you all xx
Andreea


----------



## Ianaleena

Baby/ies my grades are 5bc 4bc  I think the grading is different in different clinics so I'm not sure what the difference is. But that's great you have some good embies.
Riyana  I'm sorry you got bfn today was   For you, I also started to bleed on day 13, I was sad but in another way I was glad that I didn't have to wait for it as some people can wait a long time for it to come.


----------



## dojiejo

Riyana sorry for the BFN. Lots of good luck for your frosty! 

Carpedea you aren't the only one watching their knickers like a crazy women. Sometimes I go to the toilet just to check my knickers out!

Princesslil massive congratulations on your BFP. Good luck for your scan. (Sorry no bananas I am on my iPad and it losses what I have already typed when I try to out bananas, etc in.)

Sorry if I have missed anyone. 

Baby/ies being 7dp is still early. Don't give up get. I have everything crossed you 
AFM I am 8dpIUI and have woken up feeling rotten today. It started with waking up at 4am and couldn't get back to sleep my throat has been killing all day, stuffy nose and I have been feeling feverish. Had to take some paracetamol a couple of times today to keep me going. I am completely shattered as well so early night for me. Don't know if it is bad/good sign or just coincidence. Is anyone else feeling like this? I am not on progesterone.


----------



## Rosie101

Hi Ladies ..,. My blood test came back negative today so back to the drawing board again for me ...good luck to all of u testing soon 
Rosie x


----------



## riyana

So so sorry to hear that Rosie. Lets pray were lucky next time. Be strong. Jo angel also had Bt yesterday, no news from her. My Bt is 8.30 Am EU time tmrow. Although i know what it is, id still like some prayers plz. Hang on ladies were not alone.
Hugs


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Il pray for you riyana xxxxxx


----------



## dojiejo

Good luck for your blood test riyana.


----------



## Ianaleena

Rosie I'm so sorry , you have had a terrible time, do you have any frosties?
Riyana im  for you for tomorrow .


----------



## dojiejo

I am still feeling pretty rotten again today. My throat is really sore and I feel like I am getting some sort of virus. I am completely shattered, also I wear a mouth guard at night because I grind my teeth, when I took it out this morning it was full of blood. Has anyone else experience this?


----------



## Ianaleena

Well hubby has just cheered me up he's only got us guest tickets to see lee Evans at the 02 tonight to take my mind of things 
Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## jo-angel

Hiya ladies, was too poorly last night to come on. Bad migraine and throwing up plus I was in work with all that going on    Feeling much better today. I had my bloods done at my doctors yesterday so will ring up tomoz to see if they got results.
Got a big confession to make...I caved in and did a couple of sneaky poas and got     
Was so surprised considering how ill I've felt this time. Still a long way to go til 12 weeks though and even then anything can happen so I do stay quite wary.

So sorry for your news Riyana and Rosie, sending you big hugs   

Baby/ies, don't give up yet, you have tested really early so theres a good chance the test just hasn't detected anything yet  

Congrats on your bfp princesslil


----------



## Venus36

I'm am having crazy dreams. Has anyone else experienced this? I can feel myself crying in my dreams. Very intense.  I am 6dp6dt. My beta is on Monday the 29th.  Had implantation spotting last night.  I am out of town for work then will POAS when I get home Saturday night. OTD would be Sunday but Dr. set it for Monday. So I think Saturday night would show if positive. If it is BFP I will POAS everyday till I believe it's real.

Congrats to all BFPs and BIG hugs to BFNs. I definitely know how emotional this roller coaster can be!!  I'm ready to get off the ride.


----------



## riyana

Hi guys
As i thought it would, my BT this morning was BFN. I have an appointment with my Doc for 2nd Oct. All hopes on one frosty. Guess ill see u guys in October forums now. Good luck every one.


----------



## carpedea

Oh Riyana

I am so sorry to hear this many many     

and loads of positive vibes for your frosty  

xxxx


----------



## calleguen

It's a BFN for me too. Very upset.


----------



## carpedea

So sorry calleguen


----------



## dojiejo

So sorry calleguen    Take it easy.


----------



## Ianaleena

I'm sorry calleguen and Riyana for your bfn, good luck Riyana with your frostie, hopefully we will be doing fet around the same time 
Good luck with all you ladies ready to test soon .


----------



## riyana

So sorry to hear that Calleguen. Im curious about the immune system. The day i had my transfer i got the worst cold ever. My nose was like Niagra falls and i couldn't stop coughing. I one point i thought my tummy would rupt when i sneezed. I might talk to my Doc about this. I get a cold if i even go to another town. I always thought it was strange and started called it my outside allergy.
But I'm seriously sorry to hear about your news. I know how you feel. I'm feeling that right now. 
I'm panicking over if my only frosty will thaw. For some reason here in Holland i can only have one embryo transfer because i am under 40.

Ianaleena. Will you be having both frosties back in?


----------



## Ianaleena

Yes I will have both put back in Riyana , if they both thaw  I go in on Monday to talk things over with the doctor.


----------



## jo-angel

So sorry calleguen   xx


----------



## Aster

I'm very sorry calleguen and riyana. Riyana, good luck with your frosty. Keepeng my fingers crossed    

Jo-angel, that's great news. I hope the blood test shows a   too. Good luck!

How was Lee Evans Ianaleena? Hope you laughed your head off  and that it helped you to relax.

AFM D-day tomorrow. Wish me good luck ladies.


----------



## ann05

Sending you all hugs. 
I stayed strong and waited till this morning, 10dp5dt  did 2 pregnancy tests this morning  and they were both BFP.


----------



## Ianaleena

Good luck for tomorrow aster, lee Evans was amazing, hubby totally spoiled me , so I'm feeling much better now thanks  
Congrats ann05


----------



## Aster

That is great news ann05!!! Congratulations!!! Definitely laugh


----------



## ann05

Oh my post was there my phone froze for a sec. Then. Lol    thank you. Xx


----------



## riyana

Grats Anno and good luck Aster. Hope things are sunny for you.


----------



## jo-angel

Great news Ann, congrats!!   

Good luck for today aster   

My hcg came back as 39. My gp proper shot me down and said she thought it was quite low to be pg. Told her I had done 2 positive tests and she said oh well you are then. I told her I needed another blood test to check levels are doubling and she said she didn't see the point if I'd done 2 positive tests. She then told me to test again in 2 weeks and IF it's still positive to book to see midwife. She just wasn't interested. What a cow!!!   As if this whole process isn't difficult enough as it is.

Hope everyone else is well. X


----------



## lillybean11

Hi ladies, sorry to all those that have had a bfn, stay positive. to those that have been looking at charts well we don't run to clock work and not all happens when they say so don't panic. I am amazed at those who test early and I think that's where I would of struggled to come back from as it must be hard seeing a bfn but trying to pull yourself back together to know that its early and you have a few days to go, I didn't test early couldn't do it did think about it but was like nooooooo lol.

My poas date was Monday 22 September and I got a bfn and got told by clinic to keep testing unless af came and it took till Wednesday for my   to be there, both hubby and me thought we were dreaming, so now we are on the 3ww for an early scan another   reached. Good luck to all those still waiting plenty of  and


----------



## jo-angel

Wow samandy, that's brill news!!!! So pleased for you.   
I feel like I'm on another 2ww now, did test early midweek but also tested again today on OTD and still bfp. Gonna buy a couple of cheap ones from pound shop to do one next week then week after


----------



## Aster

Congrats samandy! That's great news!

Your GP is a plonker jo-angel. No empathy whatsoever. I hope your BFP will come soon. 

I took a test this morning, as it is 2 weeks and 1 day since my IUI. At first nothing, and I started crying, then my DH says look, there is something appearing there, and through the tears I saw a faint line forming!!! My DH says not to get my hopes up, but how can I not!? I have never ever had 2 lines before! Getting some better tests today (than those cheap ones from e-bay) and trying again tomorrow. I so hope this is it!


----------



## lillybean11

I can't believe your GP jo-angel, what an idiot!!! At the end of the day if you get a bfp then its a bfp so your GP can stuff it up there bottom, go see a different GP next time.

Aster go get a boots digital test that's what I used as my clinic don't do blood tests they just gave us this really **** pee kit that you have to use a pipette thing and drop exactly three drops on and it gave us a negative. Your line i am sure will be stronger and darker tomorrow when you test again

Thanks lovely ladies am so pleased but trying to keep calm as its a long way till the 12 week mark, but now have to get through this 3ww till we have to go back to the clinic for an early scan which sounds exciting as they said we would see an egg sac, yolk sac and a heart beat

xx


----------



## teammonkey

Joangel after my experience with gp this week, they have no clue when it comes to ivf pregnancies! I had to go through the hell of an early scan due to fear of ectopic, because I have shoulder pain, and sore abdomen, I explained of course my abdomen is sore I have had ivf, she looked at me gone out, and said it shouldn't still be sore. Went to EPU today she basically called gp an idiot and said of course it's sore your ovaries are massive. Now really I had a sleepless night thinking my tender abdomen was a sign I was having ectopic! Hope you have better treatment next time! 

Aster fingers crossed the line gets darker! I'd recommend first response! 

Samandy congrats!

Xx


----------



## Lexan

Hi ladies

Can I join? I know am late and the month's about to finish but Ive just got the chance to come on here since my transfer last week.

Tuesday is my OTD! I'd developed OHSS from my last fresh cycle in August. I have only one frozen embie from 22embryos so everything is riding on my little Popsicle!

Goodluck to all whose about to test
Congrats to all the BFPers and hugs to all the BFNers.

Lex xx


----------



## dojiejo

Sorry for the tmi about to come. I just went to the toilet and wiped and had some bleeding on the paper. I am 12dpo. Is this my period coming early or implantation?? I normally have long cycles but seems to late for implantation.


----------



## Lexan

Hi Dojiejo
Is it brown or bright red? Brown blood are old blood. Do you have cramps? It could be anything hun, when is OTD?


----------



## dojiejo

Hi lexan it start with old blood but there is fresh blood when I wipe now. OTD is the 30th so think I am out. My period never comes this early. What a great time for it to start :-( 

I haven't had any cramping but don't always have cramping with AF.


----------



## Aster

Welcome lexan. I wish you a BFP on Tuesday.   

Dojieo, I do hope that it's not AF but spotting. Is there a lot? Sending lots of    

Samandy, my DH  got me a clearblue digital yesterday so I tried it this morning and it showed pregnant 2-3 weks!!! I am so excited. I have never had a BFP before! Right for our 8th wedding anniversary today. What a present


----------



## Lexan

Sorry to hear that it might be AF. Hope next time your clinic address that issue as the progesterone should have hold it off so next time get your level check to see if you getting enough.

Congrats Aster!! 2-3 weeks that's a strong bfp


----------



## Blondie71

Jo-angel use a clearblue digital honey that way you'll see the nbr of weeks you're pregnant and if the  hcg is going up with 2-3 weeks or 3+ weeks on it otherwise you'll torture yourself x


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Bfn  xxx


----------



## Aster

I'm so sorry Baby/ies. Lots of     for you.


----------



## Lexan

Sorry to hear Baby/ies look after yourself hun


----------



## dojiejo

Baby/ies so sorry.      

Jo-angel so sorry to hear about you insensitive GP! 

Teammonkey sorry your GP also caused you extra stress that is not needed!

Aster Samandy congrats       

Lexan good luck for testing tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you.

AFM still spotting when I wipe. Not heavy enough that for needing a tampon.


----------



## jo-angel

Congrats aster, such good news!!    It's awful waiting for a result to come up on a test isn't it? I remember my 1st one with my little boy and crying cos I thought it was bfn it took that long. Then it started showing up and I thought to myself what a dozy cow, getting in a state before I've even looked properly ha ha xx

Good luck for tomoz lexan   

Sorry to see your news baby/ies. Take care   

Afm, I've had another nightmare gp appointment with a totally different one. My clinic in cyprus said to get another blood test tomoz cos 39 is a bit low. The cow of a gp said why do they need you to do this, what will they/you do if its not rising, they can't do a blood test without a valid reason, you have already done home tests. I told her I was concerned about it being low but no, not interested. She just kept saying what will happen if its not rising, we don't do these regular blood tests on normal pregnancies. I told her but its IVF. She was having none of it and I ended up sat in the car in tears.

Thanks for that idea Blondie, I think I will get another digital tomoz


----------



## Blondie71

Jo-angel perhaps a private hcg blood test will put your mind at rest easier, I paid 90 quid for hcg & progesterone combined test x


----------



## Lexan

Hi ladies,

Dojiejo are you testing today? Finger crossed you get a bfp!

Jo-angel - it's not where you start but if your number are rising. See if you can get another blood test to see progression.
Thanks Dojiejo and Jo-angel for the good luck wishes
I have done a FRER with a clear 2nd line and CB digital saying 1-2weeks. Now I'm having bad AF cramps, will try and get beta today as I'm  thinking this is another chemical.
Not getting my hopes up and really praying it's a sticky one.

Who else is up for testing? Good luck!!
Lex xx


----------



## dojiejo

Lexan congrats, hope the cramps is just your little embie making room for itself. 

Unfortunately for me I am out. My AF came today.


----------



## Boom

Hi all,

Just wanted to let you know it was a BFN for me. We didn't have any frosties and I'm having a hard time persuading DH that it's worth another go, even though from the beginning I was prepared for it to take at least 2 transfers. 

Not sure how much I'll be on here but hope everyone is doing ok

Huge hugs


----------



## Ianaleena

Boom hi I was wondering how you were doing after the bfn, it's so hard I know, but it was your first attempt wasn't it? I wouldn't give up just yet, have you had your follow up appointment ? Like my dr said everything went great it was just down to luck of the embryo , I would defo not give up yet. If my two snow babies don't work I'm doing one more fresh cycle and frozen if I get any then that's it for us, but if I give up now then I would always wonder if only I gave it a proper chance, I know it's hard and it cost a lot , not sure if your paying or not, but we have used all our savings for this and if I have to do another fresh cycle then I will find the money as I want our baby so bad I just got to give it a chance , it is so hard,I'm so glad I have hubby behind me, we have agreed on everything together, I just hope you and hubby can give it another go and you can persuade him  Take care in what ever you decide, hope to see you on here again soon.


----------



## dojiejo

Boom    hope you DH comes around.


----------

